# Wer fährt von euch dieses Jahr CC-Bundesliga



## Meridaracer (2. Februar 2006)

Möchte dieses Jahr CC-Bundesliga fahren. 
Währe mein erstes mal.
Deshalb frage ich hier um mir ein paar Eindrücke und Tipps zu sammeln.
Würde mich über eure Einträge mit Erfahrungen,Tipps, oder kleinen Storys sehr freuen.


----------



## Scale99 (2. Februar 2006)

Was kann man da denn so verdienen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (2. Februar 2006)

Scale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man da denn so verdienen ?



nüx wenn du nicht fumic heisst


----------



## Scale99 (2. Februar 2006)

Also dann doch lieber die Tour  oder Profifußballer ! Die Welt ist halt ungerecht !


----------



## Meridaracer (2. Februar 2006)

Also wer da was verdienen will muss schon in einem Profiteam fahren so wie halt Fumic oder Karl Platt usw. den die bekommen ihr Geld hauptsächlich von ihren Sponsoren. Bei den Rennen kannst du nur die Siegesprämie abkassieren doch davon kann man wohl nicht leben.


----------



## Scale99 (2. Februar 2006)

Dann kann ich gleich Kleintierzüchter bleiben !


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Februar 2006)

@ meridaracer: du fährst also B-Lizenz? Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht
in St. Märgen oder bei einem anderen Rennen.  
Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. 
Ist auch nicht schlimmer, als ein normales Hobby XC-Rennen. 
Nur länger schlimm.   
Hobbyrennen bist du ja sicher schon gefahren, oder?

Ich bin auch das erste Mal dabei. Allerdings bin ich in St. Märgen schon
auf der Bundesliga-Strecke ein Rennen gefahren. Auch nicht anders.
Der Hauptunterschied zum Hobbybereich wird bei den minimal strengeren Regeln liegen 
(keine offenen Barends etc. & eine gewisse Kleiderordnung) aber sonst?
Kenne sowohl A- als auch B- Fahrer. Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Februar 2006)

was thud? du fährst jetzt auch lizenz??? 

...werd wohl auch mal reinschauen. gibt ja das eine oder andere rennen in meiner gegend.
es gibt doch hier ein paar die da erfahrung haben. die dürfen sich ruhig mal melden!


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Februar 2006)

Man kann ja nicht immer auf der Stelle treten.
Die Hobbyklasse habe ich ausgereizt.

In den Händen halte ich sie noch nicht, die Lizenz.
Hoffe mal, dass es noch bis Ende April klappt.  

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (3. Februar 2006)

Werde mich auch mal wieder durch die Aufstiegsrennen quälen......


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Februar 2006)

Wird diese Jahr härter, wenn's keine C-Rennen mehr gibt.
Außerdem sind letztes Jahr meine ich 30 aufgestiegen, 
dieses Jahr werden es doch nur 20, oder? 

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. Februar 2006)

na also sportstudent; du hast erfahrung. erzähl mal!


----------



## jon348 (4. Februar 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Wird diese Jahr härter, wenn's keine C-Rennen mehr gibt.
> Außerdem sind letztes Jahr meine ich 30 aufgestiegen,
> dieses Jahr werden es doch nur 20, oder?
> 
> Thb


Hi Thunderbird 

Woher hast du denn die Information, dass 30 Fahrer aufgestiegen sind? wäre ja interessant...glaubs aber nicht! bin letztes Jahr 2 Aufstiegsrennen gefahren...
mfg
Jon348


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Februar 2006)

Habe leider das alte Aufstiegsranking nicht aufgehoben, aber
ich meine mich sehr gut zu erinnern, dass es 30 waren.
Ich kenne nämlich die Nummer 30.  
Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch und es waren nur 20.
Bin mir aber zu 90% sicher, dass es 30 waren.

Mit 2 Aufstiegsrennen hast du natürlich keine Chance,
wenn es nicht gerade Top 15er-Plätze waren (waren es?).
Frag mal nopain-nogain, wieviele Rennen er gefahren ist.
Mühselig nährt sich das Eichhörnchen.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. Februar 2006)

musst nur gewinnen, dann reicht eines! 

mit wievielen startern muss man denn da rechnen?


----------



## jon348 (4. Februar 2006)

Also in Münsingen oder Heubach sind je nachdem schon mal über 50 Leute am Start. Soviel wie ich weiß, steigen nur die ersten 20 der Gesamtwertung auf.War bis jetzt immer so....am besten eins gewinnen, dann ist man direkt A. Auch mit nur zwei Aufstiegsrennen kann man aufsteigen, kommt immer auf die Plazierung an... 
mfg


----------



## Meridaracer (6. Februar 2006)

Also ich fahre nun schon vier Jahre Mountainbikerennen.
Die erste Saison (2003) fuhr ich im Thüringen-Cup in der Hobbyklasse und wurde dritter in der Gesamtwertung.
2004 fuhr ich im Thüringen-Cup meine erste Lizenssaison mit ersten Langstreckenmarathons und wurde zweiter in der Gesamtwerung.
Letzte Saison (2005) fuhr ich nun im Mitteldeutschland-Cup und ein paar Marathons mehr und  wurde mit dem ersten im Mitteldeutschland-Cup punktgleich zweiter (Lizensklasse U19).
Dieses Jahr dachte ich mir beweg dich mal eine Etage hör und fahre Bundesliga, CC und Marathon DM.
Bloß ich fahre jetzt nun nicht mehr U19 wie in den letzten Jahren (03-05)
Sondern U23. 

Naja Hals- und Beinbruch dann geht alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (7. Februar 2006)

A-Klasse?


----------



## Leinetiger (7. Februar 2006)

wie, es gibt keine C Klasse mehr?

Die ganzen Diskussionen ob man gleich in die B einsteigen kann, waren also hinfällig?


----------



## Wave (7. Februar 2006)

ich steig da auch nicht so ganz durch! die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein! 

aber mal so gesehen: die saison läuft ja schon?!


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Februar 2006)

@ mecky: schreib doch noch mal eine Mail an den BDR.
Die sollen ruhig was tun für ihr Geld.

Thb


----------



## Leinetiger (7. Februar 2006)

Es gibt min einen, der keine B Lizenz bekam und in der C starten muss, weil er keine Rennen oder Siege vorweisen konnte...


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Februar 2006)

*Dieses Jahr?* Echt?
Was war dann mit dieser Mail von einem BDR-Menschen?
(wo war das noch mal? egal.) Hat wohl keiner eine Ahnung.

Thb


----------



## Wave (8. Februar 2006)

Nabend!

Habe gerade mal dem BDR eine Mail geschrieben. Wenn die Antwort kommt, stell ich sie mal hier rein!

Marc


----------



## Wave (9. Februar 2006)

So....Hab schon eine Antwort seitens des BDR...

"Hallo Herr Mensebach,
das Gerücht hat seine Berechtigung.
Dem Hauptausschuss des BDR am 1.4.2006 liegt ein Antrag vor, der die Abschaffung der C-Klasse beinhaltet.
Seit wir die C-Klasse haben, gab es in der Bundesrepublik, außer bei den Bundesligarennen (BL), kein C-Klasse Rennen. Die Rennen (4) innerhalb der BL wurden von höchstens zehn C-Fahrern bestritten.Fast jeder wollte B-Fahrer sein.
Der Antrag reagiert somit auf die Verhältnisse.
Gruß Volker Brunner"


So 100%tig werd ich da nicht schlau raus...es gab auch noch andere C-Klasse Rennen außer der Bundesliga. z.B. im Rahmen des Nrw-Cups. Und da waren mehr als 10 Fahrer am Start! Allerdings waren in der B-Klasse nur eine Hand voll Leute dabei?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2006)

Also kinnas aufgepasst
1. zum kohle verdienen mußt du schnell sein, richtig schnell. (hab es einmal  letztes jahrbei aufstiegsrennen in die kohle-ränke geschaft)
2. zum aufstieg: einmal gewinnen oder im abschluss ranking unter den ersten 20 (mit denne die mit dirket sieg hoch sind raus) sein.
3. es gibt eine c klasse. kollege von mir der in der b lizens zu wenig punkte hatte ist dieses jahr zwangs c.

in dem sinne wünsch ich allen b und c lizensern um 900 morgens in heubach viel spass und warme unterhosen (ich darf um 1430 starten, was aber hart erarbeitet war)


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Februar 2006)

Pah!
Wir haben dann wenigstens noch eine gute Rennstrecke.
Um 14:30 Uhr lege ich mich dann nach getaner Arbeit gemütlich
an die Strecke und schaue dir beim Schwitzen zu.  

Laut der Mail von Checky (danke) wird die "C-Frage" am 1.4.2006 entschieden.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (9. Februar 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> *Dieses Jahr?* Echt?
> Was war dann mit dieser Mail von einem BDR-Menschen?
> (wo war das noch mal? egal.) Hat wohl keiner eine Ahnung.
> 
> Thb



Ja, dieses Jahr!


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Februar 2006)

Hat sich jetzt ja geklärt - die Entscheidung steht noch aus.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. Februar 2006)

lassen wirs halt auf uns zukommen! 
...wie auch immer: treffpunkt heubach - und es wird weh tun...


@nopain-nogain: wie viel hast du denn ca träniert(sic!)?


----------



## Sportstudent (10. Februar 2006)

Zum Aufstieg im letzen Jahr ist folgendes zu sagen. Es sind die 20 Besten der Gesamtwertung Aufgestiegen und die 5 Sieger der Aufstiegsrennen, (insgesamt als 25 )

In der Genaralauschreibung für diees Jahr steht nix von den Siegern nur von den 20 Gesamtbesten.

Ich habe am 31. Januar vom Volker folgende Mail auf die selbe Frage wie Mecky bekommen:



> Hallo Malte,
> es gibt 2006 nur noch A- + B-Klasse.
> Alle Bundesligarennen bis auf Offenburg sind wieder Aufstiegsrennen zur A-Klasse 2007.
> Gruß Volker



Ich denke die Anmeldung zur B-Klasse fällt weg und es wird wohl auch nur noch (ausser Bundesliga) ABC Rennen geben

Gibt es eig schon eine GA zum NRW-CUP ?

Gruß


----------



## Meridaracer (10. März 2006)

hab mal noch ne Frage.

Da ich jetzt erst neu in die U23 Klasse einsteige muss ich ja B-Lizens fahren.
Zählen jetzt da nur die Bundesligarennen als Aufstiegsrennen oder gibt es noch andere?
Wenn ja welche???


----------



## race-jo (25. März 2006)

ich bin letztes jahr das bundesligarennen in münsigen gefahren, da war ich noch u17. bin jetzt u19 und da man ab u19 woanders fährt als die jüngeren, weiß ich nicht wie ich zu den rennen kommen soll. mein verein fährt nur mit den u17er und jüngeren leuten zu den rennen.
also meine frage gibt es irgenwelche fahrgemeinschaften zu den rennen?
ich wohn in ost hessen


----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. März 2006)

wäre angebracht, wenn du verraten könntest aus welcher ecke du kommst!


----------



## race-jo (27. März 2006)

ich komm aus der nähe von fulda, das liegt in ost hessen.


----------



## Thunderbird (4. April 2006)

Hab meine Lizenz jetzt auch in den händen und es steht
trotz beantragtem _B _ein kleines _C_ drauf.  
Wahr also wohl wirklich nix, mit Abschaffung der C-Klasse.
Na ja - dafür wird das die B-klasse aufwerten.
Ich frage mal den BDR, wieviel von C nach B aufsteigen.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportstudent (4. April 2006)

Keine Panik !!! Das ist die Einteilung für die Straßen-/Rennradrennen

Im Laufe des Freds war ja schon geklärt das die reinen B Rennen nur die Aufstiegsrennen (Münsingen, Heubach, St. Märgen, Wetter und Bad Salzdetfurt) sind.

Es wird meines Wissens keinen Aufstieg aus der C Klasse in die B Klasse geben im MTB Bereich, auf der Str gilt ein Sieg oder 5 Platzierungen (Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher können auch 10 sein ?!?) zum Aufstieg. 

Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (4. April 2006)

Ja super - da weiß der Radsportverantwortlice meines Vereins wieder mal weniger.
Muss ich dann annehmen, dass ich bei Veranstaltungen, bei denen keine 
C-Rennen ausgeschrieben sind, einfach B fahren darf, oder wie?

Ich bin "Master Lizenz" - z.B. in Münsingen (scheiß Startzeit übrigens)
ist die Wertung ist getrennt. Steige ich wohl trotzdem auf, wenn ich 
nur meine AK gewinne? Nicht dass das realistisch wäre, aber ich kenne einen,
bei dem das so ist.

Wenn man von C auf B nicht aufsteigen kann, wer ist dann B-Lizenzler?
Die Absteiger aus der A-Klasse? Von C springt man ja direkt nach A.

Ich blicks nicht ganz, aber ich muss es ja nicht im Kopf, sondern in den Beinen haben.  

thb


----------



## Sportstudent (4. April 2006)

Jetz kommen aber die Feinheiten....

In der Regel sind 99,99% aller MTB Rennen  in Dt als A/B/C ausgeschrieben, Ausnahmen gibts, erstmal egal sonst wirds zu kompliziert, Antwort auf Deine Frage ist also erstmal JA

Ein AK Sieg reicht nicht zum Aufstieg, Du müsstest die B-Wertung gewinnen

Und zur Dritten Frage: B-Fahrer sind alle die sich in den 5 Aufstiegrennen um die Plätze kloppen, es ist in der Realität so das es eig nur die A Klasse gibt (siehe radnet.de). Es gibt in Dt. einfach nicht genug Starter bei CC Rennen um dieses "Ranking" durchzuführen, geschweige denn genug um in den verschiedenen Klassen Auf- bzw. Abzusteigen.

N8


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. April 2006)

kein mensch blickt das.

hat sich schon wer für münsingen angemeldet? 
wenn das mit unserer "C-lizenz" klappt und ich da fahren kann is mir das auch alles egal...

@thud: hab garnicht gewusst, dass du son alter sack bist!


----------



## Thunderbird (4. April 2006)

@ Col. Kurtz: nur auf dem Papier!
(steht übrigens auch in meinem Profil)
Im Rennen sehen andere älter aus.  

Ich fahre am Samstag nach Reinach in die Schweiz - 
da müssen sogar Hobbyfahrer eine Lizenz haben. 

Thb


----------



## jon348 (5. April 2006)

Hi 

Also mit ner Masters Lizenz nimmst du an der Aufstiegsserie nicht teil...da muss man extra Bescheid geben, dass man Elite fahren will! Die werden dann seperat gewertet....

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportstudent (5. April 2006)

jon348 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit ner Masters Lizenz nimmst du an der Aufstiegsserie nicht teil...da muss man extra Bescheid geben, dass man Elite fahren will! Die werden dann seperat gewertet....



Es ist aber ausreichend das man bei der Meldung angibt Elite....

Es sind irgendwie noch nicht so viele gemeldet, siehe Datasport.ch


----------



## Thunderbird (5. April 2006)

Aha - und wie Melde ich mich jetzt in Münsingen mit "elite" an?
Ich habe da nur die Wahl zwischen "Herren Master" und "Herren B".
Muss ich dann also "Herren B" wählen, um ins Aufstiegsranking zu kommen?

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (6. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Aha - und wie Melde ich mich jetzt in Münsingen mit "elite" an?
> Ich habe da nur die Wahl zwischen "Herren Master" und "Herren B".
> Muss ich dann also "Herren B" wählen, um ins Aufstiegsranking zu kommen?
> 
> Thb



Ja


----------



## cracybiker (6. April 2006)

Jo was soll ich sagen die gehen da ganz schön ab. musst am anfang probieren die an einen dran zu hängen der dich mit zieht und hoffen das die konti und dei beine halten. welche klasse fährst du? bist du auch in heubach am Start?


----------



## Thunderbird (6. April 2006)

@ Sportstudent: danke!

@ Meridaracer: Mr. cracybiker meint glaube ich dich.

@ cracybiker: Mit "konti" meinst du wohl die "Kondtion" (Ausdauer), oder Conti-Reifen?  
(sorry, schon klar, konnte nicht widerstehen).

Thb


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (6. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte fragen ob jemand am Sonntag in Offenburg mitfährt und aus der Nähe von Mannheim Heidelberg oder so kommt und mich da vielleicht mit hinnehmen könnte. Ich hab da nämlich keine Möglichkeit hinzukommen . Zug geht auch nich weil der total bekackt fährt.

Meldet Euch doch bitte


----------



## Sportstudent (6. April 2006)

Ich bin erst in Münsingen am Start, bin C oder besser B Wanze....


----------



## race-jo (7. April 2006)

wenn du jemanden findest sag bescheid, hab immer noch keinen plan wie ich hinkommen könnt.

danke


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. April 2006)

...da sich ja jetzt der lizenz- und anmeldungsquatsch in wohlgefallen auflöst, wird es eigentlich langsam zeit für die ersten sticheleien:
ich geh jedenfalls morgen 10 tage annen lago; bisschen radfahren. danach solltet ihr kein problem mehr darstellen...


----------



## Thunderbird (7. April 2006)

@ Col. Kurtz: sei vorsichtig, mit deinen Sticheleien. 
Wir Lizenzler verstehen keinen Spaß.  

10 Tage Lago heisst, du bist für Münsingen noch zu KO.
Fährst du Gerstetten mit? (BaWü-Meisterschaften)
Ansonsten stehe ich auf jeden Fall in Bühlertal oder Langenbrand zur Verfügung:
http://www.rsv-falkenfels.de/
http://www.bike-session-marathon.de/
Beim Uphill zahle ich dir dein Startgeld, wenn du auf 10 Sekunden an mich ran kommst.  

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Tage Lago heisst, du bist für Münsingen noch zu KO.
> Fährst du Gerstetten mit? (BaWü-Meisterschaften)



nope. das müsste mit der regeneration genau passen!

von dem gerstetten hör ich zum ersten mal. aber wieso nicht...


----------



## Thunderbird (7. April 2006)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, wie's bei dir laufen wird.

Ich muss Nach Münsingen praktisch am Vortag anreisen, 
um rechtzeitg zum Rennen da zu sein.
8 Uhr ist unverschämt früh, für ein XC-Rennen.

Gertsetten:
http://www.bike-team-gerstetten.de/
Ich darf mit den Junioren um 10 Uhr starten.  

Thb


----------



## race-jo (8. April 2006)

also ich bin in münsingen dabei, hab meinen vater überredet, dass er mich dahinfährt . in offenburg bin ich net dabei, da müsst ich jetzt schon im auto sitzen. 
wer von euch fährt noch U19?


----------



## Mad Maz (10. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Gertsetten:
> http://www.bike-team-gerstetten.de/
> Ich darf mit den Junioren um 10 Uhr starten.
> 
> Thb



Ich habe auch vor in Gerstetten zu fahre. Allerdings am Samstag als Hobbyfahrer. Dann werden wir mal sehen ob ich als Kurzstreckenmarathonler bei euch CC´lern mithalten kann.


----------



## Thunderbird (10. April 2006)

Sagen wir mal so - 
die XC-Profis fahren gerne Kurzstreckenmarathons als Training.
Passt schon.

Kennt jemand die Strecke in Gerstetten?
Und wie sieht's in Münsingen aus?
Überlege mir halt, ob ich mit Hardtail 
oder Fully kommen soll.

Thb


----------



## Mad Maz (10. April 2006)

Ich denke auch das ich in der Hobbyklasse ganz gut "mitschwimmen" kann. Ich hab das Rennen für mich so ein wenig als Test gedacht, ob ich diese Jahr mal mehr mit CC versuchen soll. Schaumer mal. 

Ich bin am Samstag mal in Gerstetten vorbeigefahren und hab mir von zwei u15-Fahrern die Strecke zeigen lassen. Technisch dürfte das alles ziemlich einfach sein. Fully brauchst du da auf keinen Fall. Was das Wetter macht ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Am besten mal Matschreifen einpacken.

Münsingen bin ich das CC-Rennen noch nie gefahren, kenn aber die Strecken ein wenig. Die Elitefahrer sind hauptsälich auf Hardtails unterwegs. Je nach vorliebe aber auch Fully möglich.


----------



## Kati (10. April 2006)

> Also mit ner Masters Lizenz nimmst du an der Aufstiegsserie nicht teil...da muss man extra Bescheid geben, dass man Elite fahren will! Die werden dann seperat gewertet....


Ich glaub mit extra Bescheid geben ist es nicht getan. 
Du hast dir bei der Lizenzanmeldung für Masters entschieden, also musst du auch Masters fahren.
Es sei denn Masters sind nicht ausgeschrieben, dann startest du bei den Herren.
Lustiges Hinundherwechseln ist nicht.


----------



## Thunderbird (10. April 2006)

Masters-Aufstiegsrennen sind _nie_ ausgeschrieben, 
also darf ich bei den Herren mitfahren?
Man kann mich von Aufstiegsrennenm ja nicht ausschließen.
Ich musste die Lizenz doch entsprechend meiner Altersklasse beantragen, oder?

Na ja - wenn ich nicht bald fitter werde, kann ich das mit den
Aufstiegsrennen sowieso knicken.  

Wie war noch mal die Mail des MTB-Zuständige beim BDR? 
Der Burckhard Bremer hat die Mail nur an den weitergeleitet.
(Ich hatte leider nur gefragt, ob man als C-Fahrer auch 
beim B-Rennen antreten kann und der Herr meinte ja.)

Thb


----------



## jon348 (10. April 2006)

> Ich glaub mit extra Bescheid geben ist es nicht getan.
> Du hast dir bei der Lizenzanmeldung für Masters entschieden, also musst du auch Masters fahren.
> Es sei denn Masters sind nicht ausgeschrieben, dann startest du bei den Herren.
> Lustiges Hinundherwechseln ist nicht.


genau das hab ich gemeint mit Bescheid geben. das muss man bei dem Lizenzantrag entscheiden bzw ankreuzen...ob Masters oder Herren Elite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldbearbeiter (10. April 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin in münsingen dabei, hab meinen vater überredet, dass er mich dahinfährt . in offenburg bin ich net dabei, da müsst ich jetzt schon im auto sitzen.
> wer von euch fährt noch U19?




Hi, also ich fahr auch u 19.

Was bist du denn letztes Jahr gefahren?


----------



## Thunderbird (10. April 2006)

@ jon348:
Hrmpf.
 
Die hätten vielleicht mal eine Anleitung dazulegen sollen.
Ich hatte extra "B"angekreuzt und dachte, damit sei klar,
dass ich Aufstiegsrennen fahren will.  
Unter "Elite" verstehe ich (und andere Lizenzler auch)
Die A-Fahrer. In Münsingen sind die B-Fahrer ja auch 
als "Amateure" ausgeschrieben, und nicht als "Elite-B".

Ich habe gerade eine Anfrage gemailt.

Thb


----------



## Kati (11. April 2006)

> Ich musste die Lizenz doch entsprechend meiner Altersklasse beantragen, oder?


Nicht ganz. Ab 30+ kannst du dich entscheiden, ob du weiterhin Herren oder ob du Masters fahren willst. Das kreuzt du im Lizenzantrag an. 
Wenn du dich dieses Jahr für Masters entschieden hast musst du auch da fahren und wirst nicht im Aufstiegsrennen gewertet. 
Du könntest natürlich nächstes Jahr wieder Herren ankreuzen. Aber in der Saison zu wechseln ist nicht.


----------



## Thunderbird (11. April 2006)

Na ja - dann sehe ich das mal positiv und freue mich auf die 
deutlich besseren Platzierungen bei den Masters. Als Amateur 
A zu fahren bringt ja sowieso fast nur Nachteile. 

Danke für die Info.

Thb


----------



## Thunderbird (15. April 2006)

So, jetzt mal hier die offizielle Info, damit mal Klarheit herrscht, 
auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nur mich betrifft:

*Hallo,
bei nationalen Rennen haben 
Master die Möglichkeit, in der Eliteklasse zu starten. D.h., Sie müssen in Münsingen sich als B-Fahrer melden und auch überprüfen, dass Sie in der B-Klassenliste stehen.
MfG Volker Brunner*

Ich habe also _doch_ alles richtig gemacht.  
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zum Hinfahren motivieren.

Thb


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2006)

Werde in Münsingen beim B-Rennen auch am Start sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (15. April 2006)

Na das ist doch mal ein Grund, hinzugehen.

Ich plage mich zur Zeit leider mit einer Magengeschichte rum.
Kam sicher von dem ganzen Ärger über die Lizenz-Unklarheiten 
Bis Mittwoch entscheide ich mich. Unfit hinzufahren bringt mir nix.

Thb


----------



## race-jo (16. April 2006)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ich fahr auch u 19.
> 
> Was bist du denn letztes Jahr gefahren?



Letztes jahr bin ich nur in münsingen am start gewesen, allerdings ist mir da die felge gebrochen, deshalb kam keine platzierung raus.


----------



## Samiel (16. April 2006)

Wirklich schön, daß für den Thb jetzt Klarheit herrscht *rofl*
Es gibt übrigens demnächst die "Platinum triple A"-Lizenz, die bekommt man nur, wenn man auch mal über sich selbst lachen kann und trainieren geht, anstatt im Internet rumzupos(t)en, daß die Schwarte kracht.


----------



## Thunderbird (16. April 2006)

@ samiel:
Ich verstehe nicht, was daran Poserei sein soll, wenn
man einen Haufen dummer Fragen zur Lizenz stellt.
- Dass Klappern zum Handwerk gehört, lernst du vielleicht noch.
- Ich lache _nie _über andere, _nur_ über mich selbst.
Du kennst mich offensichtlich sehr schlecht.

Sag mal bist du der _Samuel_ _H_ Jg. 1982?
Und kennst du mich? 
Dann verstehe ich deinen Neid und verzeihe dir.
Wäre auch sauer, wenn ein alter Labersack und Poser* 
mir in einem XC-Rennen über 10 Minuten abnimmt. 
An dem Tag war ich übrigens ganz mies drauf.

Aber du wirst mir in den kommenden Tälercup-Rennen
dann ja zeigen können, was für ein Poser ich bin.
Freue mich schon drauf.  

Thb


*(Achtung! Selbstironie)


----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. April 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> nope. das müsste mit der regeneration genau passen!



...nicht. 


uiuiui. bin platt!


als schmankerl noch n handybild von meinem linken knie:
werwolf

das rechte sieht so ähnlich aus...drecksgeröll. drecks-xcr-dry...


----------



## Sportstudent (19. April 2006)

Ups,

Wurzelbürste + Wasserstoffperoxid dürfte Dir den Tag zwar versaun, aber dann heilt das schön 

Spann mal die Muskulatur nicht so an, da bekommt man ja Angst 

In diesem Sinne gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Samiel (19. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ samiel:
> Ich verstehe nicht, was daran Poserei sein soll, wenn
> man einen Haufen dummer Fragen zur Lizenz stellt.
> - Dass Klappern zum Handwerk gehört, lernst du vielleicht noch.
> ...


Da war aber einer mächtig sauer... posen heißt übrigens angeben, nicht lügen. Angeben kann man auch,  ohne zu lügen. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, oder ? 

Egal, ich freu mich trotzdem auf's Rennen fahren. Ob ich dabei schneller oder langsamer bin, spielt keine Rolle. Es ist das Biken, was Spaß macht... 

(Man kann auch mit Lizenz gaaaanz entspannt sein)


----------



## Thunderbird (19. April 2006)

@ Samiel: 
Darum geht's mir auch im Grund - um den Spaß am Racen.
Mir hat die ganze Lizenz-Bürokratie kurzfristig 
den Spaß an der Sache kräftig verdorben.
Das ganze war ja auch nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
Vorher habe ich mich den ganzen Winter mit Team-
und Vereinssuche beschäftigt. Aber ich werde mich bemühen,
schön locker zu bleiben. Versprochen. 

Bei dem geilen Wetter vergisst man sowieso alle Sorgen
und ich freue mich nur noch auf Münsingen.  
 

Samiel, du stehst übrigens in der falschen Startliste, falls du auch kommen willst.
http://services.datasport.com/2006/mtb/muensingen/

Thb


----------



## Wave (19. April 2006)

jawoll....schwanzvergleich  

schonmal euch allen viel Erfolg in Münsingen


----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2006)

Da stehen noch einige andere "B-Faherer" in der Liste der Masters...
Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (20. April 2006)

Und wieder eine neue Folge der beliebten Serie 
"Klein Gregor stellt dumme Fragen weil ihm jemand Angst gemacht hat":
*Wie wichtig ist das "Beiblatt zur Lizenz" bei MTB-Rennen?*
Rocky Onkel hier aus dem Forum meinte, bei den Rennradlern geht eigentlich 
gar nichts ohne Beiblatt und in deren Sportordnung gibt's wirklich harte Strafen,
wenn man das Ding bei der Anmeldung nicht hat. 

Thb


----------



## realchilla (20. April 2006)

Hallo.

Meinst du die sogenannte "Platzierungskarte"?

Die benötigst du lediglich für Straßenrennen, für MTB-Rennen ist sie unwichtig.
Jedoch musst du sie bei Beantragung einer neuen Lizenz mit abgeben, selbst wenn du keine Rennen bestritten hast.

Folglich: Lass das Teil zu Hause, dann kann es nicht wegkommen. In Münsingen wird keiner danach fragen.


----------



## Thunderbird (20. April 2006)

Ah! Vielen dank für die Info. Bin erleichtert.

Ich habe nämlich von meinem Verein keine bekommen.
Irgendwann will ich dann aber schon mal ein RR-Rennen fahren.
(das wussten die wohl nicht). Muss sie also noch mal anfordern.

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (20. April 2006)

Es gibt schon die Startnr auf www.datasport.ch, wollen wir mal hoffen das es eine echte Startaufstellung gibt und nicht wie letztes Jahr wer 30 Minuten vor Start da ist steht in der ersten Reihe.


----------



## race-jo (20. April 2006)

das wird ein spaß.
bei den junioren sind 84 leute am start.


----------



## Limit83 (20. April 2006)

Könnte das die Startaufstellung sein??? Und wenn ja, nach was wurde sie erstellt? Eingang der Anmeldung? Punkte im Aufstiegsranking vom letzten Jahr?
Gruß


----------



## drivingghost (20. April 2006)

Menschenskinder, ist das ein HickHack.
Da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass ich viel zu langsam für eine Lizenz und dem damit verbundenen Theater bin.
Ich wünsche Euch Lizenzlern mal viel Erfolg, vor allem dem Einen, der bitte nie wieder in die Hobbyabteilung kommt (;


----------



## Thunderbird (20. April 2006)

@ sascha: wenn das wirklich die Startordnung ist, dann viel Spaß beim Überholen!  

Thb


----------



## Limit83 (20. April 2006)

@Th: Wer ist Sascha?  Wenigstens würde ich dann neben Micheal Bonnekessel stehen... Dessen Hinterrad hat mir ja vor 2 Wochen am Start auch schon geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Euch Lizenzlern mal viel Erfolg, vor allem dem Einen, der bitte nie wieder in die Hobbyabteilung kommt (;


ich fang schon an es zu bereuen. 
so langsam bekomm ich nämlich das grausen ob meiner form bzw regeneration. fühl mich immer noch todmüde und mein bike is n schrotthaufen in 1000 teilen(zumindest kommts mir so vor...).

und dann noch so früh aufstehen! kommt einer am vortag? dann könnte man samstags gediegen feuerchen machen bei bier und würstchen!  
ich werd am samstag jedenfalls schon da sein. 2 meiner teamkollegen starten nämlich beim marathon.(auf einen davon bin ich zu wetten bereit, dass er am _sonntag_ aufs podest kommt...) werd mir dann mal die strecke anschaun und wenns wetter stimmt gleich dort bleiben.


----------



## Thunderbird (20. April 2006)

Ich Reise auch Samstag an. 
Bier ist aber nicht drin (vor dem Rennen). Würstchen nie.
Gibt's da eigentlich eine Art Zeltplatz?

Thb


----------



## drivingghost (20. April 2006)

Darfst mich wohl beim Marathon anfeuern. Bleiben für ein Feuerchen und Erdinger werde ich aber nicht, muss gleich wieder heim und lernen.

Wenns Canyon gerade Murks ist, nimm doch das Rotwild (;


----------



## Sportstudent (21. April 2006)

Ich reise auch schon Sa Mittag an, Vattern spendiert die Pension, k.a. ob es einen Zeltplatz gibt.

Bier erst nach dem Rennen, aber das dürfte dann schon so gegen 9:30 sein 

Würstchen könn ich mir nur auf RTF's 


Soll ja richtig gutes Wetter geben, für Münsinger Verhältnisse  

Gruß


----------



## Limit83 (21. April 2006)

Wir kommen auch schon Samstags. Mit 2 B-Fahrer, einem Masters und 5 A-Fahrern... Also im Fahrerlager sollte unser Pavillon nicht zu übersehen sein. Es sei denn er steht im Schatten von einem noch größeren (Fuji, Merida, ...) 
Gruß


----------



## Sportstudent (22. April 2006)

Tasche gepackt und ab die Post !

Wünsche allen Marathonisti und Nachwuchsfahrern heute viel Glück und Gutes Wetter, hier in Dortmund hat es über N8 geregnet.

Gruß und raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. April 2006)

na? hätte der eine oder andere vielleicht doch würstchen und bier mit mir goutieren sollen?!


also meine meinung zum rennen:
die strecke wäre prinzipiell geil - ohne schmodder. 
8 uhr start ist in jeglicher hinsicht ein verbrechen und ein wahrlich legitimer grund zum aufsteigen.
mir persönlich haben die ersten 3 runden sowas von keinen spass gemacht und mir gings derart schlecht, dass ich fast aufgegeben hätte. war ein einziges unkonzentriertes gestocher ohne moral und mit fahrfehlern am laufenden band.
4. und 5. waren dann schön im rhythmus und praktisch fehlerfrei. in der 5. bin ich kein einziges mal aus dem pedal(was allerdings wohl nicht die schnellste art war..). somit war meine letzte runde auch gleichzeitig die schnellste!(abgesehen von der 1. natürlich)  

ergebnis: platz 9. somit alles offen für den möglichen aufstieg. und es kann fast nur besser werden...
wehrmutstropfen war, dass mein chef auf sehr aussichtsreicher position abgeflogen ist und sich irgendwie im kreuz gezerrt hat. musste leider aufgeben und bangt um seine teilnahme am gardeseemarathon mit top-priorität...  


und FYI: der endorphin-fahrer, dens so derb gelegt hat hatte sich die schulter bzw. den oberarm ausgekugelt. scheint nicht ganz so schlimm zu sein wies erst ausgesehen hat...


----------



## Sportstudent (23. April 2006)

Servus bin auch wieder da/hier,

Gratz für den 9. Platz

naja beginnen wir mit den positiven Dingen, auf der Rolle warmfahren bringts !!! Ich stand in der ersten Reihe der Startaufstellung, bin als 4. aus dem Zielhang und konnt 2 Runden schön das Tempo einer Großen Gruppe, muss so Platz 5-10 gewesen sein, mitgehen.

Dann beginnt der Scheiß: durch eine absolut falsche Riefenwahl vorne, ist mir ständig das Vorderrad weggerutscht, so auch auf der Wiesenabfahrt und schon war das Flatterband ums Hörnchen gewickelt und ich lag auf der Nase. Danach bin ich irgendwie nicht mehr in Tritt gekommen und habe mich immer weiter durchreichen lassen, Platz 27. dafür fast 900km im Auto gesessen und irgendwie die Ferse aufgerissen und Schulter geprellt.

Naja cu @ Heubach


----------



## race-jo (23. April 2006)

gratulation zum neunten

bin wie gesagt in der u19 gestartet, wo mit 121 startern richtig was los. vor dem rennen hab ich noch einen der fumics gefragt, welche reifen ich denn nehmen solle und er meinte matschreifen, die hab ich dann auch draufgezogen (1,5").
kurz vor dem start (9 uhr 45) hab ich mir dann doch sorgen gemacht, dass die reifen ein bissi schmal sind, warn sie auch, leider hatte ich keine zeit mehr zum wechseln, so bin ich mit denen gestartet und hab ein scheiß rennen absolviert, bei dem mein feind zum ersten mal in meinem leben die sonne war. naja 65. platz, muss mal schaun was in heubach so geht.


----------



## Thunderbird (23. April 2006)

Zuerst mal mein Beileid und alles Gute an Limit83.
So eine ausgerenkte Schulter muss höllisch weh tun
und mit den Langzeitfolgen ist auch nicht zu spaßen.

@ Col. Kurtz: Glückwunsch zum 9. Platz! Welche Reifen?
Du bist wirklich eine Runde _kein einziges Mal _ausgeklickt?
Hattest du Spikes oder so?
Warte nur, bis es mal ein trockenes Rennen gibt und ich wieder fit bin.  

@ Sportstudent: Nimm's locker, ich hatte auch nur minimal weniger Pech.

Ich hätte nach meiner Magengeschichte vor 5 Tagen gar nicht anreisen sollen,
aber dann sind so viele Freunde gekommen, die ich alle treffen wollte und 
das Wetter sah ja auch vielversprechend aus...
Angefangen hat's bei mir damit, dass ich nachts wegen der Musik, eines 
kalten Schlafsacks (Münsingen liegt ja auf 700m!) und wegen eines undichten
Zeltbodens nur ca. 4 Stunden Schlaf hatte. Dann musste ich einem tranigen 
Mitfahrer bis kurz vor dem Start beim Zusamenbau seines Bikes helfen, das ich
ihm ausgeliehen hatte => kein Warmfaren & Frühstück erst 45 Minuten vor dem Start.
Hatte dann viel zu wenig Power, um vorne mitzugehen und auf den Downills
haben mich die nächsten 4 Runden total unfähige Fahrer andauernd ausgebremst.
Zwei mal wollte ich überholen und beide Male hat es mich dabei hingehauen.
Der erste Sturz sah sicher gut aus: Tempo 45 (das gerade Stück nach der
obersten Spitzkehre) und ich fädle mich mit dem Hörnchen in einen dünnen 
Ast ein... Hat mich deftig auf den Rücken geknallt (nicht auf den Helm, darauf
lege ich Wert) Da war ich richtig froh über den dicke Schlamm. Beim zweiten 
Sturz hat's mir dann an der gleichen Stelle das Vorderrad wegehauen und 
ich hae wieder viel Zeit verloren. Irgendwie war der Nokian NBX lite nicht so 
der Bringer. Ich war fast in jeder Kurve mit dem Fuß am Boden. *******.
26. Platz war bei der Konkurrenz wirklich unter aller Sau.  
Irgendwie ärgert's mich schon, dass ich nicht fit war. 
RockyOnkel, mein etwa gleich starker Vereinskollege, 
hat es immerhin auf den 8. Platz geschafft (Glückwunsch!)

Der Fahrer, dem ich mein Bike geliehen habe, hatte Pech mit der Extralite-Stütze.
Beim Aufspringen ist ihm die Wippe gebrochen, als er gut im Rennen lag:


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. April 2006)

ach das war der Limit83!
@Limit83: ich war der mit dem fox-t-shirt, der dich am würstchenstand auf der strecke angelabert hat wies dir geht..

@all: danke für die gratulationen; im nachhinein siehts immer etwas anders aus aber in meinen augen wars in jeder hinsicht ein drecksrennen...

@thud: nobby nic 2.1 natürlich. _das_ mittel der wahl! 
na gut ausgeklickt bin ich einmal aber das war eher unabsichtlich -bei dieser technischen wurzelpassage- mit den zugeschlammten eggbeatern(, die sich im bezug auf funktion übrigens ein weiteres mal recht gut bewährt haben!).
du standest am start übrigens direkt vor mir. wollt dich aber nicht noch nervöser machen und hab mich nicht bemerkbar gemacht... 

@race-jo: ich glaub der fumic wollt dich verarschen...  



was ich auch derb fand war wie die masters durchgezogen sind. an mir ist irgendwann mal die spitzengruppe vorbei, wobei ich nicht wusste, dass die nicht in meiner kalsse fahren. da dachte ich: jetzt is alles vorbei. jetzt kackst du richtig ab...  
irgendwann hab ichs dann aber gerafft und um unnötigen stress zu vermeiden jeden kollegen erstmal gefragt wo er fährt.


----------



## Thunderbird (23. April 2006)

Hmm - Ich mach jetzt den NN auch vorne drauf.
Hinten gefällt er mir schon ganz gut.

Bei den Masters sind halt einige Leute, die A-Klasse
fahren könnten, aber keine Lust mehr drauf haben.

Thb


----------



## phiro (24. April 2006)

Tach Leute 

Hab den Tread erst jetzt entdeckt, etwas spät aber immerhin...

War gestern auch unten in Münsingen, bin das A-Elite-Rennen mitgefahren, oder habe es zumindest versucht. 

Eigentlich ne schöne Sache, ich mag die Strecke, liegt mir gut, Wetter war prächtig, Strecke fast trocken...

Aber naja, hat mir alles nichts genützt, Rennen war dann eher mal gar nix  

Startaufstellung war erstmal sehr toll, ca. Platz 100 von 110 (oder so, weis nicht wieviele es genau waren, auf jedenfall war ich fast ganz hinten).
Dann ist am Start die Person vor mir nicht ins Pedal gekommen und ich war erstmal so vielleicht Drittletzter, so bin ich aber wenigstens um den ersten Sturz rum gekommen. Hatte dann ne gute erste Runde und bin mächtig vorwärts gekommen (der Stau war aber trotzdem sehr frustrierend) und in der 2. liefs auch ok, obwohl ich erstmal etwas gedämpft gefahren bin, weil 2h durchballern funzt noch nicht. Dritte Runde wurden die Beine auch langsam richtig prächtig, ca. Platz 55 und ne sehr große Gruppe 10sec vor mir und dann bergauf (kurz vor der Wende oben an der höchsten Stelle nach dem langen flachen Schotteranstieg) machts einfach Paff....  
Den scheiss RR hat ne Wurzel leicht an der Flanke gekitzelt und schon wars das, wer konstruiert so eine Papierflanke  , hätte ich dieses Drecksding nur gewechselt, war halt aufm Teambike drauf, aber das war ein folgenschwerer Fehler. 
Naja, dort hinten im Wald biste aber auch sowas von meilenweit weg vom Materialdepot und das Pannenspray (was eh noch im Auto war) hätte bei dem großen Loch auch nichts genützt...
War halt sehr ärgerlich, war mein erster Rennplatten seit Okt. 2003 und dann gerade in meinem BL-Debüt  
Vorallem da die Beine Bombe waren und das neue Rad sonst super gefunzt hat, ich lag zu der Zeit genau zwischen 2 guten Kumpels von mir, der eine ist 29. und der andere 50. geworden, also Platz 40-45 wäre sicher drin gewesen, aber nun ja, alles Spekulation.
Nächster Versuch in Heubach  .

gruß Phil


----------



## Limit83 (24. April 2006)

Hallo!
Also ich lebe noch.  Und meine Laune wird von solchen Kleinigkeiten auch nicht so schnell gedrübt. 
Also das Rennen aus meiner Sicht:
Startplatz im hinteren viertel der B-Fahrer. Ganz guter Start und zügige erste Runde in der ich Platz um Platz nach vorne bin. Wegen dem vielen Trubel mit Seniorenfahrern und ständigen Positionswechseln schwer zu schätzen(ca. 15-25). In der zweiten Runde merk ich, dass die Strecke trockener wird und lass es Berg runter mehr laufen. Was dann der Fehler war, denn in dem vermeidlich einfachen Rechtsknick lag noch dicker Schlamm, der mein Vorderad (NN in 2,25) aufschwimmen ließ und ich nur leicht nach links vom Weg abkam. Doch dort stand dann leider das Unfallopfer (zum Glück keine deutsche Eiche), das ich genau mit dem linken Oberarm erwischt hab und dadurch meine linke Schulter auskugelte. Hinter mir waren noch drei weitere Fahrer dicht auf. Einer ist noch über mich drüber gefahren/gefallen, die anderen zwei sind glaub ich noch gerade so drumrum gekommen. 
Vielen Dank an alle Zuschauer, Helfer und Konkurenten für die Streckensicherung, Erste Hilfe, Vernunft, Besserungswünsche, etc.
Wie ich gehört habe wurde das Rennen kurzzeitig angehalten, da ich aus dem Trail erst rausgetragen werden musste? Hoffe das lief einigermaßen vernünftig ab? Denn aufgrund meines Drogenpegels weiß ich davon nix mehr.
@Col. Kurtz: Gratulation zum guten Ergebnis!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Thunderbird (24. April 2006)

Hmm - also doch kein Nobby Nic für's Vorderrad?
Wobei - kann es auch an deiner grottenschlechten Gabel gelegen haben?
Martin hat mich mal seine drücken lassen und da ist ja meine defekte SID XC
von 2001 noch um Welten besser. Unglaublich, dass ihr so was fahren müsst.
Auf der Eurobike war ich von der Ronin noch total begeistert, aber da haben
die anscheinend ein "eingefahrenes" oder getuntes Modell gehabt.

Thb


----------



## Limit83 (25. April 2006)

An der Gabel kann es auf keinen Fall gelegen haben. Meine funktioniert wunderbar muss ich sagen! Bin also super zufrieden damit. Was Martin mit seiner Gabel angestellt hat, weiß ich leider auch nicht. 
Und mit dem NN bin ich sonst super zufrieden! Nur die Breite Version schwimmt einfach bei schlamm zu schnell auf und ist dann absolut überfordert. Also sobald die Strecke nass wird, würd ich keinen breiteren Reifen als 2,1 mehr fahren.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (25. April 2006)

Ich war am Sonntag auch da und habe das Elite-Rennen angeschaut. 

Was ich nicht ganz kapiert habe, ist wie das mit den Überrundeten funktioniert. Habe mitbekommen das sich einige aufgeregt haben das sie aus dem Rennen genommen wurden. Andere die denfinitiv auch überrundet waren durften aber weiterfahren. Der Moderator hat ein paar mal was von einer "80%-Regelung" erwähnt.  

@Limit83 und Thunderbird: Der Martin Gujan ist ja schließlich die gleich Gabel gefahren und ihm hats auch nicht lagsamer gemacht.


----------



## Thunderbird (25. April 2006)

@ Limit: der hat _alles_ Öl rausgemacht, weil sie sonst gar nichts gefedert hat.
Da muss irgend was bei der Fertigung schief gelaufen sein.
Werde den 2,1" NN mal vorne probieren, der liegt hier sowieso noch rum.
Der Nokian ist ja auch nur echte 1,9" breit, hat aber durch das leichtlauf-Profil
keinen Seitenhalt in schmierigem Matsch.

*******, ich hab mein Bike immer noch nicht richtig geputzt.  

Thb


----------



## phiro (25. April 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht ganz kapiert habe, ist wie das mit den Überrundeten funktioniert. Habe mitbekommen das sich einige aufgeregt haben das sie aus dem Rennen genommen wurden. Andere die denfinitiv auch überrundet waren durften aber weiterfahren. Der Moderator hat ein paar mal was von einer "80%-Regelung" erwähnt.



das wusste von den Fahrern auch keiner so richtig  

nachm Rennen hat mir einer erklärt (der selber raus ist wegen der Regel), dass es bedeutet das alle Fahrer die mehr als 80% der Rundenzeit der Spitze Rückstand haben rausgenommen werden, also in Münsingen bei 10-11min Rückstand biste weg
nur das sich da kaum einer dran gehalten hat, nachdem ich ausgefallen bin und mein Bike zu Start-Ziel zurückgeschoben hatte, habe ich einige gesehen die überrundet wurden von Gujan/Kessiakoff/Hermida und trotzdem in die nächste Runde reingebogen sind

ich wäre da auch einfach weitergefahren, mich hätte es sicher so in meiner 6. oder 7. Runde erwischt, dass ich überrundet worden wäre, die 80% noch viel eher, aber ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das bummi gewesen und ich wäre weiter gefahren
durch den Startplatz ganz hinten, hat man diese 10min (80%) ja sowas von schnell gefressen, da hat man ja vielleicht gerade mal ne Stunde Rennen hinter sich ... ich fahre doch nicht fast 1000km um dann wegen soner idiotischen Regel rausgenommen zu werden, vorallem du gehst dann raus während andere weiterfahren und am Ende sind die vor dir im Ergebnis, das kanns ja nicht sein, echt das letzte diese Regel

vorallem wird das mit den Abständen in Heubach noch viel schlimmer, da wirste dann wohl nach 2 Runden rausgenommen


----------



## Sportstudent (3. Mai 2006)

Um den Fred mal wieder auszugraben

Wer gibt sich alles Heubach ? Ich werde es wohl versuchen endlich mal ein vernünftiges Ergebniss einzufahren. Naja 1000km werdens wieder ;(

Bis denn


----------



## race-jo (3. Mai 2006)

ich bin nicht in heubach. werde marathon kilometer sammeln, auch mal was schönes.


----------



## Wave (3. Mai 2006)

bin in heubach auch am start


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Mai 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde es wohl versuchen endlich mal ein vernünftiges Ergebniss einzufahren.


Dito. 
Die Heubacher Strecke hat ja auch
endlich mal ordentlich viel Höhenmeter.
Hoffentlich bleibt's trocken.

Thb


----------



## phiro (3. Mai 2006)

ich werde auch am Start sein, diesmal hoffentlich ohne Defekt


----------



## cracybiker (4. Mai 2006)

Geh an auch an Start. Man sehn wie`s laüft. hoff  komm unter die erste Häfte
und das mein Bike heile bleibt net wie bei sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. Mai 2006)

dabei!
..aber bin gaaanz allein. mein team fährt beim saarschleifen-marathon..

hat irgendjemand von euch zufällig zu viele supporter dabei, die noch ein gel, trinkflasche, schlauch mehr halten können? 


was mir noch eingefallen ist: kann es sein, dass es beim aufstiegsranking kein streichergebnis gibt?
wenn nein müsste man als aufstiegswilliger eigentlich flickzeug mitnehmen...


----------



## Sportstudent (5. Mai 2006)

So ich bin raus. 

Irgendwie ist der Wurm in dieser Woche drin......

Naja ich habs mir schon schön geredet: Heubach ist eh nicht mein Terrain, 1000 Autokm gespaart und keine Magenschmerzen durch Maxim Vanille-Coffein-Gel

P.s. kann mich wer abmelden ?


----------



## phiro (5. Mai 2006)

@Col. Kurtz

also Streichresultate gibts nicht, gibts ja auch in der richtigen Bundesliga nicht
kommt halt drauf an wie gut du bist, habe in 2005 auch nur in 4 von 5 möglichen Rennen gepunktet (Heubach war ich verletzt), aber hat trotzdem zu Platz 9 in der Gesamtwertung gereicht (und das obwohl ich ein Rennen mit zerbrochener Speiche im VR nach nem Startcrash komplett fahren musste)
aber Finishen ist schon das A und O 

@Sportstudent 

erhol dich mal ein bissel und trainier schön, für 1000km Fahrt sollte man schon ganz gut drauf sein  
schick doch einfach noch schnell ne Mail an Datasport, die können dich sicher streichen (haste schon überwiesen?)

gruß


----------



## Sportstudent (6. Mai 2006)

Moin,

die Fitness ist nicht ganz das Problem...

Jup Geld ist schon lange weg, Datasport leitet die Daten (und Geld) an den Veranstalter weiter. Ich mach mich mal über die Veranstalter Sete schlau.

Dem Rest @ Heubach gutes gelingen......


----------



## race-jo (11. Mai 2006)

hallo,
wie ist euch den in heubach so ergangen, ich bin nciht gestartet, war bei nem marathon (schotten bike-challenge) und wurde da 4 km von nem felsen an 20. position liegend rausgekickt  

also wie wars in heubach???


----------



## phiro (11. Mai 2006)

es war hart und materialmordend, aber sonst ganz ok, ne geile Strecke auf jedenfall  

bei mir liefs aber nicht so ... keine wirklich guten Beine und dann letzte Runde auch noch Krämpfe 
hat dann aber auf grund der vielen Ausfälle noch zu Platz 42 gereicht, aber da war wirklich mehr drin  

aber nextes Jahr gerne wieder, schon alleine weil es so lustig war die ganzen Leute immer die Abfahrten runter laufen zu sehen mit den ganzen platten Reifen (am Besten war noch Jochen Käss, der ist das letzte Stück der Abfahrt auf der Felge fast so schnell gefahren wie ich mit Luft im Reifen  , tja, wer die Felgen nicht selber zahlen muss  ) 

noch jmd. dabei gewesen?

P.S. schade wegen deinem Ausfall, aber in Heubach gabs auch viele Felsen/Steine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (12. Mai 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber in Heubach gabs auch viele Felsen/Steine



Was heißt AUCH? In Schotten ist Gelände die Ausnahme. Wer dort von einen Felsen gekickt wurde, hatte einfach nur großes Pech. Der Trailanteil ist minimal höher als in Frammersbach.


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Mai 2006)

@ race-jo: habe in dem Heubach-thread schon genug gejammert.
Die Strecke war geil und wenn man nicht runter fährt, als ob der Teufel
hinter einem her sei, gibt's auch nicht ganz so viele Pannen.
(die 31 Finisher von 104 A-Startern beeindrucken mich immer noch).

Heubach-Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216869

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Mai 2006)

zur bundesliga allgemein:
kriegen wir jetzt die "masters-punkte" oder nicht?!?

@phiro: wieviel pukte hattest du denn letztes jahr?


----------



## race-jo (12. Mai 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt AUCH? In Schotten ist Gelände die Ausnahme. Wer dort von einen Felsen gekickt wurde, hatte einfach nur großes Pech. Der Trailanteil ist minimal höher als in Frammersbach.



da muss ich dir recht geben.
ich war halt zu unkonzentriert und wollte meinen rückstand auf zwei andere in der abfahrt aufholen.
so jetzt aber genug gejammert


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Mai 2006)

@ Col. Kurtz:
Du meinst die Rausfilterung der Masters-Fahrer,
die eigentlch gar keine Aufstiegspunkte wollten,
aber in Heubach doch mitgefahren sind, weil es
keine getrennte Wertung gab? Das wird nicht klappen,
weil eben einige Leute wie ich mitgefahren sind,
die doch ein paar Punkte sammeln wollen.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass es bei den restlichen BL-Rennen
wieder getrennte Wertungen geben wird.

Du wirst kaum Probleme mit dem Aufstieg haben.
Mit deiner Punktzahl bist du schon jetzt so gut wie oben.
Soo viele Aufstiegsentschlossene gibt es nicht.
Hat man ja in Heubach gesehen, wie wenig Münsingen-Teilnehmer
da am Start waren. Und bei jedem B-Rennen fällt der schnellste weg,
d.h. man liegt in Bad Salzdetfurth automatisch 4 Plätze weiter vorne.
Steht leider nichts davon in der Ausschreibung, ob die 5 Direktaufsteiger
dieses Jahr zu den 20 dazugezählt werden, oder nicht.

Mir hat das Zuschauen in Heubach den Appetit auf den Aufstieg
etwas verdorben. Das geht mir dann doch etwas zu sehr auf's Material
und gegen A-Fahrer kann ich auch im Tälercup fahren. Ich find's nicht schön
mit anzusehen, wie Topfahrer von der internationalen Elite deklassiert werden.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Mai 2006)

naja. ich hab halt noch an ort und stelle den berend meyer vom bdr gefragt wies mit den punkten aussieht und der meinte, dass das problem bekannt sei und bearbeitet würde.(also eher positiv)

klar ist a-fahren eklig aber verdammt posig! 
(ich hab da ehrlich gesagt auch noch meine zweifel. im endeffekt zwingt mich allerdings niemand dann nächstes jahr auch anzutreten..)


----------



## drivingghost (12. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du A fährst geh ich auf C


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Mai 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> naja. ich hab halt noch an ort und stelle den berend meyer vom bdr gefragt wies mit den punkten aussieht und der meinte, dass das problem bekannt sei und bearbeitet würde.(also eher positiv)


Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was da verunstaltet wird.
Eine Lösung wäre, einfach alle "Masters" rauszunehmen, 
die schon mal in einem Bundesliga Master-Rennen gestartet sind.



			
				Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> im endeffekt zwingt mich allerdings niemand dann nächstes jahr auch anzutreten..)


Wenn du überhaupt Lizenz fahren willst, schon -
und ich glaube nicht, dass du dich nächstes Jahr wieder mit 45 Minuten-
Hobbyrennen auf vereinfachter Strecke zufrieden geben wirst.  

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Mai 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du A fährst geh ich auf C



C gibts aber nimmer - was total bescheuert ist...


@thud: ich bin noch nie 45min-cc-rennen auf vereinfachter strecke gefahren. die _reinen_ hobby-cc-rennen "bei uns" sind von den anforderungen her praktisch wie die lizenzrennen(zumindest die, die ich bisher kenne..). nur dass die leistungsdichte eben höher ist. es sind nicht 1-2 besser wie ich, sondern 10-20  .
ich meinte eigentlich, dass mich niemand zwingen kann bei den a-bundesligarennen mitzumachen und da ums überleben zu kämpfen.(außer ich selbst natürlich..)


----------



## kletterkönig (12. Mai 2006)

Gibts jetzt eigentlich eine C- Klasse was Mountainbiken betrifft oder beginnt es da erst mit der B?

Gruß Bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich gibt's die B-Klasse nicht. Oder hat jemand eine Lizenz, auf der B steht?
Das hat aber keine Bedeutung, weil keine getrennten B/C-Rennen ausgeschrieben werden.
Im Endeffekt gibt es nur 5 Bundesliga B-Rennen und das war's
bei vielen XC-Rennserien fahren A/B/C direkt gegeneinander.

@ Col Kurtz: echt nicht? Daher hast du also dein Training.
Bei uns halten sich die Veranstalter leider an die BDR-Richtlinien. 
Wenigstens der Sieger musste unter den 45 Minuten bleiben. 
Gott sei Dank hatten wir den Siefermann, sonst wären die Rennen 
immer eine Runde kürzer gewesen.  

In Heubach war die Hobbystrecke ja auch so ein Witz - 3 Minuten-Runden.
Das ist doch nur noch brutales Gebolze ohne jede Taktik.

Thb


----------



## kletterkönig (14. Mai 2006)

Also könnte ich mich mit meiner C-Lizenz quasi bei der Dm, ber der A/B ausgeschrieben ist anmelden, oder?

Gruß Bene


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Mai 2006)

es gibt keine c-lizenz mehr im MTB. auf dem kärtchen steht elite-c. aber sobald du mtb fährst bist du b-fahrer.


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Mai 2006)

...und wenn man zur A aufsteigt, darf man auch A-Straßenrennen fahren,
wurde gerade neulich beschlossen. Das wäre natürlich richtig lustig.

@ kletterkönig: ja, du kannst.

Thb


----------



## phiro (18. Mai 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> die 31 Finisher von 104 A-Startern beeindrucken mich immer noch



wo haste denn die Info her?

ich war 42. und bin komplett durchgefahren, sogar ohne Platten
hatte halt nur 2 Runden Rückstand 


@Col. Kurtz

keine Ahnung wie viele Punkte, aber wenn du alle Rennen mitfährst und immer punktest ist es nicht so schwer
allerdings waren es letztes Jahr schon locker 20 Mann die fast alle Rennen gefahren sind


das mit den A-MTB = A-Straße habe ich auch bei BSN gelesen, aber stand das schon irgendwie bei Rad-Net?
ich würde das nämlich nicht so megatoll finden, aber naja...


----------



## Randy Andy (18. Mai 2006)

@ phiro

was findste denn nicht so toll, dass n A MTB Fahrer bei nem A RR Rennen starten darf? Wieso? Glaubst Du MTB Fahrer habens nicht drauf?

Randy


----------



## phiro (19. Mai 2006)

Randy Andy schrieb:
			
		

> @ phiro
> was findste denn nicht so toll, dass n A MTB Fahrer bei nem A RR Rennen starten darf? Wieso? Glaubst Du MTB Fahrer habens nicht drauf?



gibts ein Problem  

ich bezog das auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen und auf mein eigenes Bedürfnis auf solche Rennen

ich bin selber MTB-A-Fahrer (falls noch nicht mitbekommen), und sicher kein schlechter MTBer, desweiteren fahre ich auch hin und wieder mal Straßenrennen, ich weis also wovon ich spreche 
und da ich persönlich nicht so der Megastraßenfahrer bin, muss ich nicht unbedingt KT/A-Rennen fahren, weil das nur ein Krampf wird (da es bei uns recht flach ist habe ich da als Bergfloh so meine Probs)
deshalb fahre ich lieber C-Rennen und würde das auch weiterhin gerne tun, aber wenns net geht dann muss man sich damit abfinden (gibt eh überwiegend KT/A/B/C bei uns)

alles klar jetzt?
wollte doch net behaupten das MTBer nicht gute Straßenfahrer sein können


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Mai 2006)

@ Phiro: Sorry, aber laut Datasport bist du kein Finisher:
http://services.datasport.com/2006/mtb/heubach/RANG135.HTM
Wie konntest du überhaupt 2x überrundet werden, wo man doch
offiziell bei 80% Rückstand auf die Rundenzeit der Spitze 
rausgenommen werden soll? Ich blick's nicht mehr.

Bist du Tubeless gefahren?

Das mit den Rennradrennen verstehe ich gut. 
Hatte nicht daran gedacht, dass es ja eigentlich
eine Teilnahme an C-Rennen ausschließt.

Thb


----------



## Randy Andy (19. Mai 2006)

@ phiro

Ist ja schon gut. Es gibt nur n haufen ex rennradfahrer die behaupten MTBler hätten nix drauf. Ich denke da gibt es ne menge beispiele die das gegenteil behaupten und wenn Du dann immer noch keine Ruhe gegeben hättest hätte ich mich auslassen müßen wie kacke ich es finde Fahrer bei nem MTB Rennen zu überrunden und wenn dies zwei mal passiert find ich´s noch viel schlimmer.

Aber nichts für ungut.

Happy Trails

Randy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. Mai 2006)

...ich weiß auf jeden fall ganz sicher, dass es mtbler aufm rennrad mehr drauf haben als rennradler aufm mtb! 
ich kann mir das aber eh nicht vorstellen. auf bsn hab ichs jetz auch nich gefunden(dafür zufällig nen artikel mit mir drin  ). und ganz fair fänd ichs auch nicht..



weiß jetzt eigentlich jemand wies mit den "heubach-masterspunkten" aussieht?!


----------



## phiro (23. Mai 2006)

@Thunderbird

danke für den Hinweis, haben die Vollpfosten das nochmal geändert

ich bin ganz einfach das ganze Rennen über gefahren bis Kessiakoff im Ziel war, es wurde in Heubach niemand rausgenommen (warum auch), alle die keine Defekte hatten bzw. genug Ersatzlaufräder hatten sind durchgefahren 
aber die bei Datasport haben sowieso nicht alle Tassen im Schrank, die sollen mir mal bitte erklären, warum der 32 nicht DNF ist und der 33 jedoch schon  , wie geht das wenn die beiden Fahrer gerade mal 3sec (!!!) auseinander liegen, das ist doch nen Witz oder

@Andy

verstehe immernoch nicht was du von mir willst   
leidest du unter irgendwelchen Komplexen oder was ist dein Problem 

@Col

die Meldung stand bei BSN auf der HP (das mit dem Straße-A), aber auf Rad-Net stand bisher glaube nichts, ist mir auch ziemlich wurscht, wenn ich Straße fahre dann fahre ich bis auf weiteres C-Rennen


----------



## Sportstudent (23. Mai 2006)

A-Fahrer ist A-Fahrer ist A-Fahrer auf bikesportnews.de

Hier die offizielle Veröffentlichung:

Ergänzung der WB Straße, Ziffer 2.3.1 Zugehörigkeit MTB-Sportler zu Leistungsklassen
Straße
Zur A-Klasse Rennsport zählen ab sofort auch die MTB-Sportler, die der MTB A-Klasse angehören
Zusätzliche Erläuterung: MTB-Sportler der Klassen B und C zählen entsprechend ihrer erzielten
Platzierungen bei aufstiegsrelevanten Rennen (Straße) zur A-, B- oder C-Klasse

Alle weiteren Änderungen der Sportordnung sind nachzulesen unter Bekanntmachungen

Mein Senf dazu:

Ich war in den Jahren 2003/2004 in der unglücklichen Lage auf der Straße B-Fahrer zu sein. Das war kein Spaß, ständig nach 80km in A/B Rennen abgeklingt zu werden, da fahre ich lieber ein C-Rennen auch wenn's irgendwie unruhiger ist. Von Kriterien die A/B/C ausgeschrieben sind mal ganz zu schweigen. Denn meiner Meinnung nach gilt auf der Straße es gibt A-Fahrer und A-Fahrer........

Gruß


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. Mai 2006)

krass!
also gilt das nur für a-fahrer. b-mtbler können weiterhin c-strasse fahren. sonst wärs auch grotesk..

da kommen wohl tatsächlich dann nicht so viele rennen in frage. bei nem kriterium hast du als mtbler wohl äußerst schlechte karten.

das genanne rund um schönaich wollt ich sowieso schon mitfahren(war dann aber im trainingslager..). ich trainiere ab und zu auf der strecke bzw in dem gebiet und hab mit schon öfters gedacht, dass das eigentlich für mtbler gemacht ist..


----------



## RobBj123 (29. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

wer von euch hat den vor nach Bad Salzdetfurth zu kommen? Ich  muss schonmal ein wenig Werbung dafür machen ;-) Das ist quasi mein Heimrennen, da werde ich dann auch mal wieder aufs Mountainbike steigen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...

Ciao Robert


----------



## race-jo (29. Mai 2006)

ich denke ich bin dabei...is eh net viel los im herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportstudent (29. Mai 2006)

Bin auch dabei.

Jemand von Euch in gut 2 Wochen in Albstadt mitdabei ?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (30. Mai 2006)

ja. bin dabei. obwohl ich ein latent schlechtes gefühl beim gedanken daran empfinde...


----------



## drivingghost (30. Mai 2006)

Hast Du dieses Gefühl nicht immer, vor jedem Rennen?


----------



## Thunderbird (30. Mai 2006)

Habe mich auch gemeldet.
Wehe, das Wetter wird bis dahin nicht besser.  

@ drivingghost: Glückwunsch zum Treppchen in Langenbrand!
Hätte auch die Kurzstrecke fahren sollen. Mich hat's verblasen.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (30. Mai 2006)

@ghost: ja schon. 1-2 tage vorher vielleicht. aber da weiß ich jetzt schon, dass das ganz, ganz schlimm wird...
..auch glückwunsch!

@thud: wow! dieser hobbyfahrer(  ) hat dir ne halbe stunde gegeben! was war los? (mir gings aber in garmisch auch stellenweise sehr schlecht(unvorstellbare krämpfe im oberschenkel)...)


----------



## Thunderbird (30. Mai 2006)

@ Col. Kurtz:
Die halbe Stunde (sogar fast 32 Minuten) auf den Siefermann ist keine Schande.
Der hat ja _alle_ Lizenzler versägt (und war total überrascht, der Dödel).

Ich war halt bis Samstag Abend auf dem Turnfest in Heidelberg 
und da habe ich mich a) bei Wettkämpfen etc. gestresst, 
b) kaum (Wasser) getrunken, und dazu noch wenig geschlafen.
Hätte ich mir ja ausrechnen können, was da passiert.  
Aber ich war halt schon gemeldet und wollte meine ganzen 
Hobby-Kumpels wieder mal treffen.

Die ersten 2 Runden lief es echt bombig und ich bin an Fahrern drangeblieben, 
die nachher in den Top 10 lagen, aber irgendwie bin ich wohl doch mit zu hohem
Puls für einen Marathon gefahren (war ja mein 1. dieses Jahr) und habe zu dicke
Gänge gedrückt. Zweimal mit 32-27 den ersten Anstieg hoch war halt einfach 
nur dumm. In Kombination mit Wassermangel habe ich dann Mitte der 3. Runde
einen wüsten Krampf im Unterschenkel bekommen, der mich jodeln lassen hat.
Habe es nur dank heftiger Selbstgeißelung mit Brennesseln weiter geschafft.
Bin dann aus Prinzip noch die letzten 1,5 Runden fertiggerollt, damit ich immer
noch behaupten kann, _alle_ meine Rennen fertig gefahren zu haben.
Für die letzte Runde habe ich unglaubliche _70 Minuten_ gebraucht 
(2. Runde war noch 40 Minuten) und musste mehrfach wegen Krämpfen anhalten.
Dass zu dem Zeitpunkt die Feder einer meiner Vorderbremsen ausgehängt war und
ich so mit Dauerbremse gefahren bin, habe ich gar nicht mehr gemerkt.
In der ersten Runde war ja dafür der Zug der Vorderbremse draußen, 
das gleicht sich aus.  

Na ja - Erfahrung gewonnen ist auch was wert.
Nächstes Mal höre ich auf meine Pulsuhr.

Thb


----------



## drivingghost (30. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Aber ist nur Hobbyklasse, zählt ja nicht wirklich 

@thb: Hättest mich ja anhauen können, dass man sich mal kennenlernt.


----------



## Thunderbird (31. Mai 2006)

Sorry, ich hab' dich nur mal kurz beim Warmfahren gesehen
und nach dem Rennen war ich so fertig mit der Welt, dass ich 
sogar meine Radhose vergessen habe (wird nachgeschickt - echt nett).

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (8. Juni 2006)

Räder schon geputzt ? 

Wer ist wann, wie und wo in Albstadt?

Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Juni 2006)

Alles poliert! Lohnt sich ja auch, bei dem Wetter. 

Bin wohl mit 1-2 Teamkollegen ab Samstag Abend da.
Starten tun wir am Sonntag morgen um 9 Uhr.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Juni 2006)

shitshitshit!

...da nehm ich doch gestern nach garmisch vor 2 wochen zum ersten mal wieder mein mtb zur hand, da fällt mir ein, dass ich da doch mal so ne fiese rinne übersehn hab und es danach "etwas gehoppelt" hat.(da ich nach dem rennen darnieder lag hat mich das dann aber nicht mehr gekümmert..)

die erkenntnis kam schnell: die hintere felge is irreparabel am arsch. 

somit liegts an meinem teamchef mir morgen mit nem wundervollen american classic-'trainingslaufrad' mal wieder den arsch zu retten.
wie ich technikfreak das mit der bremse hinkriege steht natürlich in den sternen aber das vor-dem-rennen-gefühl kann eh kaum noch schlechter werden...  

---

ich werd schauen, dass ich samstag vor 1700(bis dann is noch startnummernausgabe) in albstadt bin. dann mal strecke anschauen, vorbelasten und ggf schlafplatz scouten.
kann aber gut sein, dass ich nochmal heimfahre und mir am sonnatg absolut keinen stress gebe - bis 1330 natürlich..

alles gesetzt den fall, dass ich dann ein fahrbares rad dastehen hab!! wuaa!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (11. Juni 2006)

also:
platz 54. also mein ziel(top 50) verpasst 
dummerweise wurde ich nämlich in die letzte startreihe gelost, was sicher einiges gekostet hat...

dennoch wars wirklich ne super veranstaltung und ich hatte -entgegen meiner erwartungen- eigentlich richtig viel spass! 

ach so: besonders 'stolz' bin ich, dass ich nur einmal überrundet wurde und das von garnicht so vielen fahrern(8 oder 9)..


----------



## Thunderbird (11. Juni 2006)

Hey - 56. von über 100 Startern ist doch super!
Da hast du's einigen A-Fahrern gezeigt.

Hast du noch ein Foto, auf dem man sieht, wie steil's da wirklich war?

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super organisiert.
Die Zuschauer am Bullen-Uphill waren in den letzten 3 Runden so laut, 
dass mir das rechte Ohr weh getan hat. Lenkt gut von den Beinen ab.  

Bin bei  den "Alten Säcken 1. Klasse" (Senioren1) 14. von 31 Startern 
geworden und das ist mehr, als ich mir erhofft hatte.

Das geilste war aber Moritz Milatz (aus Freiburg!) zuzuschauen, 
wie er die Fumices deklassiert hat. Fast 3 Minuten Rückstand.  
Einmal kamen Lado und Manuel mit je einem Alb-Gold Fahrer im Schlepp 
über die Zielgerade und beide haben rumgememmt, dass die doch auch 
mal was arbeiten sollen.  

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (11. Juni 2006)

ne, hab keine vernünftigen bilder sonst..

und ja. die zuschauer waren absolut eine klasse für sich. hab sowas noch nie erlebt!  


fands auch sehr geil was der moritz abgezogen hat. hab das garnicht so richtig mitgekriegt, nur den sickmüller hab ich mal vorne gesehn.
dann kam glaub ich in der 6. runde das führungsmot an der stelle vorbei wo ich auf dem bild bin, kurz danach der moritz - von mir natürlich mit letzer kraft und eher derb angefeuert!  
die nächsten überrunder(fbi + 2 oder 3 von albgold)kamen dann erst an der stelle vor dem haus, das auch auf dem bild ist, an mir vorbei. da wusst ich: der hats in der tasche!


----------



## Mad Maz (12. Juni 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ...die nÃ¤chsten Ã¼berrunder(fbi + 2 oder 3 von albgold)kamen dann erst an der stelle vor dem haus, das auch auf dem bild ist, an mir vorbei. da wusst ich: der hats in der tasche!






			
				Team Alb-Gold Hompage schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Teamkollegen mussten sich in den letzten Runden nun mit Lado und Manuel Fumic auseinander setzen. Jochen KÃ¤Ã konnte die Attacke von Lado mitgehen, blieb dann aber unglÃ¼cklich im Verkehr der Ã¼berrundeten Fahrer stecken und verlor wertvolle Sekunden: âDas Ã¤rgert mich schon. Lado hat diese Situation voll genutzt und die entscheidenden Meter zwischen sich und mich gebracht. Die Ãberrundeten hÃ¤tten man aus dem Rennen nehmen mÃ¼ssen, damit die Medaillenvergabe nicht beeinflusst worden wÃ¤reâ, resÃ¼mierte KÃ¤Ã seinen starken dritten Platz.



Immer diese Scheiss Amateure.    

(Nicht bÃ¶se sein, ist nicht ernst gemeint. Ich wÃ¤r froh wenn ich so schnell wÃ¤r wie du.  )


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Juni 2006)

War anscheinend das erste Mal, 
dass C-Fahrer überhaupt zugelassen waren, oder?
Die wollten wohl ein großes Starterfeld haben.

Klar behindert das die Pros, aber es muss ja jeder dran vorbei.
Wer in dem Moment vorne ist, hat halt den Vorteil.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Juni 2006)

ich hab mir wirklich ganz ernsthaft überlegt ob ich tatsächlich dieser behinderer war(optimal sind sie an mir jedenfalls nicht vorbeigekommen  )...als die mich überholt haben war albgold allerdings noch im zug unterwegs.

der is gut 'überrundete rausnehmen': dann wären wieder nur 30-40 gewertet worden...
in der letzten runde wurden übrigens auch alle überrundeten und die zur überrundung anstehenden rausgenommen.


----------



## pug304 (12. Juni 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir wirklich ganz ernsthaft überlegt ob ich tatsächlich dieser behinderer war(optimal sind sie an mir jedenfalls nicht vorbeigekommen  )...als die mich überholt haben war albgold allerdings noch im zug unterwegs.
> 
> der is gut 'überrundete rausnehmen': dann wären wieder nur 30-40 gewertet worden...
> in der letzten runde wurden übrigens auch alle überrundeten und die zur überrundung anstehenden rausgenommen.



grossen Respekt! Du hast in den S-Kurven am Bullendownhill das Hinterrad am schönsten springen lassen


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2006)

...jaja; wenn ich immer so schnell raufkommen würde wie runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (24. Juni 2006)

Soo. St. Märgen steht an.
Ich war gerade auf der Strecke oben.
Ist noch härter geworden als letztes Jahr.
Statt dem einen steilen, langen Anstieg 
geht's jetzt am Anfang vom tiefsten Punkt erst mal
nicht so steil hoch, dann geht's noch mal eine deftige
Abfahrt runter und dann kommt der Rest des Anstieges.

Meine Tips: wenigstens vorne einen Nobby Nic o.ä. 
und die Gabel so abstimmen, dass sie bei megasteilen
Abfahrten nicht zu tief wegtaucht, sonst macht man
nämlich einen Handstand am Hang. Ist ansonsten aber 
alles sehr schön gegraben, bzw. eingefahren. 

Ich hoffe, dass die vorhergesagten Regenschauer nicht zu stark werden,
sonst könnt ihr schon mal eure Radhosen auf's Rutschen vorbereiten!

Thb


----------



## Duke Lion (24. Juni 2006)

@Gregor:

In welcher Klasse startest du? Wenn ich bis dahin wieder kann komme ich mit dem Rad hoch zum zugucken.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Juni 2006)

B-Klasse - Start Sonntag 9:30 Uhr (wenn's noch schön kühl ist)
So früh brauchst du dich aber nicht aus dem Bett zu quälen.
Komm lieber zum Hauptrennen am Nachmittag, das lohnt sich eher.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. Juni 2006)

ah, 9:30! fast schon ne zivile zeit!


----------



## Thunderbird (30. Juni 2006)

Tolle Nachricht für ambitionierte B-Fahrer:
B & Masters starten wegen zu geringer Meldezahl schon wieder zusammen.
Es sind mindestens 5-6 Cracks bei den Masters dabei.

Duske, Oechnser, Ball und Hühnlein werden um den Sieg kämpfen.
Könnte wetten, das kein B-Fahrer auf's treppchen kommt.  

Thb


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juli 2006)

Ich tippe auf Ball (;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (1. Juli 2006)

Sorry,
Hatte den Ball (Masters2 Meister) mit dem Masters1-Sieger verwechselt.
Schneller als viele B-Fahrer (als ich) wird er sein, aber gewinnen tut er nicht.
Wenn ich Geld wetten müsste, würde ich alles auf Erik Hühnlein setzen.

Wird sowieso ein Chaos, weil 55 U19-Fahrer 5 Minuten vor uns starten. 
insgesamt drängeln sic dann also fast 90 Racer auf der Strecke.  

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (1. Juli 2006)

oh mann!  das gibt n chaos...
und wieder 0 chance auf top 10.

@thud: werd schaun, dass ich so um 1800 dort bin. wenn du auch kannste mich ja mal anrufen: 017624186333 (dann bin ich nicht ganz soo allein..  )


----------



## Thunderbird (1. Juli 2006)

Bin so gegen 19:00 Uhr oben
und hoffentlich leicht zu finden, 
wenn unser Teamzelt steht.

Gruß,
G


----------



## Col. Kurtz (1. Juli 2006)

gut. bis denne!


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz, Col. Kurtz!
Super Leistung auf harter Strecke.  

Bin selbst endlich auch mal zufrieden mit einem BL-Ergebnis.
Vielleicht habe ich mein Frühjahrstief so langsam hinter mir.

Hoffentlich sind deine Fotos besser geworden:


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juli 2006)

Sauber gemacht. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Duke Lion (2. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir noch mal Glückwunsch!

Habe ein paar Bilder gemacht, findet Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum.

Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank!

Du bist ein Schatz. 

Die kommen sofort auf die Website.
(na ja, heute nicht mehr, habe einen leichten Sonnenstich)

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Col. Kurtz (2. Juli 2006)

oh mann. wie war das möglich?! 

---

aber objektiv war das feld wohl nicht so stark wie zb in heubach.
und der herr ball hat es mir nach ner halben runde gegenwehr auch gezeigt ramin..

aber die strecke war der hammer. nach der ersten runde am samstag hab ich n derben grinser drinhängen gehabt.


----------



## The_Tho (2. Juli 2006)

Hey... Gratulation für die PLätze!! Aber die Strecke sieht ja richtig spassig aus ... Richtig schöne Singletrails... 

Sind so die meisten Deutschen Rennen? Dann könnt das ja echt richtig spass machen ...

Mfg. THilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (2. Juli 2006)

ne, ich denk so verschärft sind die (aller)wenigsten.

woher hast du denn die infos zur strecke?


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Juli 2006)

@ The_Tho: XC ist generell technisch anspruchsvoll. 
Bundesliga natürlich wesentlich mehr als Hobbyrennen.
St. Märgen dürfte neben Offenburg &  Heubach das härteste sein. 
Habe zwei ex-Downhiller im Team und die profitieren im XC sehr davon.


@ Col. Kurtz: Allein in St. Märgen gab's 35 Punkte im Aufstiegsranking für dich!
Damit bist du nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit A-Fahrer. Glückwunsch!
Ich belasse es glaube ich bei meinen 29 Gesamtpunkten und schaue, was passiert.
Kein Bock auf Rennen in Norddeutschland.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juli 2006)

schaut mal hier:
http://services.datasport.com/2006/mtb/st_margen/CUP007.HTM
*bundesliga gesamtwertung!*


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Juli 2006)

Edit: also weg mit dem Link und "40 Beiträge pro Seite" eingestellt. 

Hey - erkundige dich mal, ob es eine B-Gesamtwertung gibt
(mit Geldpreis und so), dann solltest du vielleicht doch am letzten
Rennen teilnehmen. 10 Punkte auf Platz 3 schaffst du ja locker 
und der nächste "Verfolger" hat 19 Punkte weniger.

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juli 2006)

ob man blättern muss hängt von der eingestellten anzahl postings pro seite ab. (ich muss nicht blättern..) 

hab eigentlich auch garnicht vorgehabt die letzten rennen nicht zu fahren(wenn ich nächstes jahr wirklich A fahren will würde das auch not tun...). eins fahr ich auf jeden fall noch, weil mein teamchef sich nämlich auch noch am aufstieg versuchen will(mittels sieg  )...


----------



## The_Tho (3. Juli 2006)

HAtte die INfos von den Fotos hier aus dem Thread...

Sieht echt spassig aus..

Aber anscheinend sind alle Spassigen Rennen schon rum oder nicht im  Täler-Cup  

Wie ist den Hausach? Hab mich entschieden da mit zufahren ... FReu mich schon richtig  

Achso genau das wollt ich noch FRagen mach ichs halt in dem Thread :

Wann söllte man da morgens anrücken? Mit Startnummern ausgabe und dann ne Runde TRaining fahren .. Strecke ankuken und so? 

MFg. THilo


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Juli 2006)

Generell muss man so 2 Stunden vor dem Rennen da sein,
wenn man nicht hetzen will. Minimal eine Stunde.
D.h. konkret für Hausach: 10 Uhr vor Ort sein.
Anmeldung unter www.taelercup.de (bei Meldungen) nicht vergessen!

Hausach ist (wie schon erwähnt) auch ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

Thb


----------



## drivingghost (3. Juli 2006)

The_Tho schrieb:
			
		

> und dann ne Runde TRaining fahren .. Strecke ankuken und so?
> 
> MFg. THilo



Und wenn die Strecke noch so toll ist, mehrmals abfahren VOR dem Rennen kann einem das Rennen versauen...

Ja Felix, Matthias war schnell unterwegs und hat nicht wirklich viel auf die Masters 1 verloren. 

Fährst Du Siedelsbrunn? Wenn ja, welche Runde?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. Juli 2006)

ich könnte ja auch anfangen ihn zu hassen!  wie alt ist er nochmal?


ja, ich fahr morgen. 'mittlere' runde. paar leute aus thunderbirds team sind wohl auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (7. Juli 2006)

Ah - das dürften dann Marcus und Andi sein. 
Die brauchen eine letzte Vorbelastung für die Transalp.

Viel Erfolg!

Ich geb's mir am Sontag bei Tälercp Freiburg.
Da braucht man wenigstens keine A-lizenz, 
um gegen A-Fahrer fahren zu "dürfen".  

Thb


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2006)

Hasse ihn ruhig, machen fast alle (;  Er ist 45
Er lag sogar auf Platz zwei, dann ist jedoch sein Umwerfer verrutscht und er musste wieder ziehen lassen.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (21. Juli 2006)

na männer?
es geht weiter: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/index.php

wer is dabei? wer kennt das event/die strecke?


----------



## Sportstudent (21. Juli 2006)

Bin dabei, sowohl Marathon am Samstag, als auch CC Sonntag Früh.

Die Strecke ist ganz nett wollte ich nächste Woche mal abfahren, werden dann berichten. Es soll einen neuen Streckenabschnitt geben.

gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (21. Juli 2006)

Bin nicht dabei. Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer.
Ich fahre lieber nachts, da ist es kühler.
http://www.structed.com/sis/?p=47
(das bin übrigens ich auf dem Foto  )

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. Juli 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei, sowohl Marathon am Samstag, als auch CC Sonntag Früh.


hast du dir das auch gut überlegt? andersrum haut das schon rein, sorum gibt man da schnell auf...


ich nehm an dein ganzes team ist nicht dabei, gregor?

ich bin wieder 'allein'. die veranstalter von den german bike masters haben anscheinend ihre termine gezielt auf die bl-termine gepackt.. 

muss also wieder an ort und stelle irgendeinen trinkflaschensklaven klarmachen...hast du support sportstudent?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (22. Juli 2006)

Keiner, tut mir Leid. 
Du musst wohl mit CamelBak fahren.  
Der Wolfgang ist krank und Marcus & Andi 
fahren beim Schlaflos im Sattel mit. 
Nachtrennen sind ja  unser Hauptinteresse.

Thb


----------



## Sportstudent (22. Juli 2006)

Ich habe den Aufstieg in die A-Klasse dieses Jahr (mal wieder) abgehagt, bereite mich nur noch auf LVM (NRW) und DM Marathon vor, deswegen die Doppel-Belastung. 

Der Marathon in Wetter ist aber eher ein CC Rennen, Siegerzeit um die 2 Std.

Hoffe das mein Vater und / oder Freundin dabei ist, ich denke dann kannst Du Deinen Flaschenkorb dazustellen. Können das ja nochmal in der 1. Augustwoche besprechen.

Gruß


----------



## Sportstudent (2. August 2006)

So war heut Vormittag auf der Strecke.

Für den Moment ist die Strecke, trotz Regen (seit Tagen  )  zu 99% fahrbar. Den neuen Streckenabschnitt, hinter dem Sportplatz (Start-Ziel/Expo) konnte ich noch nicht besichtigen. 

Problem ist der Untergrund der weiche Waldboden auf der Lehmschicht ist voll Wasser. Der Uphill (nach dem Downhill durch die Tannenschonung) ist für den Moment das einzige Problem, weich und matschig. 

Werde Morgen nochmals eine Runde über den Kurs drehen und bei Bedarf die Infos erweitern.

Gruß Sportstudent


----------



## Sportstudent (3. August 2006)

Strecke unverÃ¤ndert zu Gestern,

der neue Streckenabschnitt ist meiner Meinung nach Bergauf nicht fahrbar, obwohl die Sparkasse hat fÃ¼r den ersten eines jeden Rennens der das hochfÃ¤hrt 150 â¬uronen Ca$h Kralle ausgeschrieben.....

Morgen ab 16 Uhr offizielles Training auf der Strecke mÃ¶glich


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. August 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:
			
		

> der neue Streckenabschnitt ist meiner Meinung nach Bergauf nicht fahrbar, obwohl die Sparkasse hat fÃ¼r den ersten eines jeden Rennens der das hochfÃ¤hrt 150 â¬uronen Ca$h Kralle ausgeschrieben.....



gei-el! das is mein ding!!  

...andereseits find ich laufpassagen in cc-rennen absolut daneben...bin mal gespannt.


@sportstudent: bist du morgen schon da? wenn ja: wo findet man dich?
ich werd jedenfalls schauen, dass ich die 370km dahin bis ca 16-1700uhr runtergerissen hab.


----------



## Sportstudent (6. August 2006)

Was soll ich sagen, ich bin schon zurück. Naja gibt geile Fotos von der Startaufstellung von mir. Nach nicht ganz 10m ist die Kette gerissen.....

Google mir jetzt die perfidesten Foltermethoden, für den Schrauber raus.... 

Neuer Versuch nachher in Troisdorf, 60x um den Kirmesplatz mit dem RR.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. August 2006)

ich habs gesehn! hat schon krass ausgesehn...  (kann mich net beherrschen  )
liefs wenigstens auf dem RR?

---

mein rennen war auch katastrophal! bin nach der ersten runde absolut brutal eingebrochen. ging absolut garnix mehr. ich glaub einmal in der saison muss mir das passieren...
besonders ärgerlich ist, dass das wahrscheinlich ein resultat von zu hartem training("feinschliff") in der woche vorher war. noch dazu war es da so "leicht" wie bei keinem anderen BL-rennen aufs podest zu fahren...


----------



## Thunderbird (7. August 2006)

Warum, war niemand da?
Gibt's schon Ergebnislisten?

So ein Einbruch ist sehr ernst zu nehmen.
Habe ich jetzt schon bei zwei Topfahrern erlebt
und die haben sich nicht so schnell davon erholt.
Lieber mal eine Woche extra Pause machen.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Sportstudent (7. August 2006)

Naja Kirmesplatz Rennen halt, KT/A/B/C ausgeschrieben, C-Klasse 30sec Vorgabe, hat nicht lange gedauert dann war die A/B aufgefahren und das Feld wurde immer kleiner, von den 3 Preisen für C Fahrer war im Finale auch keine Rede mehr......;(

Musste den Schrauber nicht foltern neue Kette und Arbeitszeit gibts für lau

Und das Startduell hatte ich schon gewonnen  Aber ich bin in bester Gesellschaft mit meinem Kettenriss: Kupfernagel, Soukop etc.....

@Col.Kurtz

Nimm ja raus, max G1 Pulse im Training, evtl alternativ Training, habe mir in so einer Situation 2003 ein Pfeif. Drüsen Fieber eingefangen.....

Ergebnisse Wetter B/C


----------



## Thunderbird (7. August 2006)

Ergebnisse Wetter B/C 
Oh Mann! Da hätte ich ja wirklich Punkte absahnen können.  

@ Felix: schon deutlich unter deinen Möglichkeiten, aber soo katastrophal 
war's ja nun auch nicht und du hast ja immer noch gut gepunktet.
Mich würe es allerdings auch ärgern, wenn ich den Zielsprint gegen so einen 
Nolte-Küchenschwuchtel nicht gewinnen würde.  

Na ja, ich komme evtl. zum letzten Rennen.
Teamchef meint, ein paar A-Fahrer machen sich gut bei Sponsoren.

Unser "Racing Rogal" hat ja anscheinend endlich mal Dampf gehabt.
Glückwunsch!  

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportstudent (8. August 2006)

Die Junx von sportograf.de haben ein paar nette Fotos gemacht.

Meine Wenigkeit:

Sportstudent im Pech


----------



## Col. Kurtz (11. August 2006)

----


also ich hab die woche ganz und garnix gemacht. und hab auch noch n leichten schnupfen bekommen(welch ein glück, weil 'bessere' erklärung für den einbruch  ).

@thud: war schon katastrophal. ich war soo haarscharf dran auszusteigen.(nur die 400km anreise haben mich davon abgehalten)
dem johannes striller, der 3. geworden ist, hab ich die woche vorher in wombach noch satte 6 minuten gegeben. gut, er is wirklich stark gefahren; aber unter normalen umständen bin ich schon etwas besser als er. wie ärgerlich   .......
in meinen augen war ich bei dem "zielsprint" übrigens vorne! dank tigersprung!  

bad salzdethfurt is jetzt pflicht. eine frage der ehre.  
hab mit veranstaltern von dort gesprochen, die ihre veranstaltung über den klee gelobt haben! geht dort anscheinend nicht nur durch die stadt sondern auch _durch_ häuser. was auch immer die darunter verstehn...

die rampe war übrigens tatsächlich unfahrbar. der streckenmensch hat gemeint, dass sie überlegen ob sie die stelle nächstes jahr für die DM:
- großflächig abtragen
- betonieren/asphaltieren(mitten im wald!)
- oder ein gerüst hinbauen lassen


kupfernagel hab ich an der stelle in der 2 runde angefeuert. konnte also nicht sehn wieso sie zurückgefallen war, da sie da ja zu fuß unterwegs war(und das sehr gut).
ich: "super! fahr nommal ran!"
sie: "ja wie denn?! ohne kette!!"
ich: "shit...."


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. September 2006)

na, salzdethfurt naht!?


----------



## racing-rogal (13. September 2006)

aber ohne mich!!!

treib mich lieber beim odenwald marathon in leutershausen rum


----------



## Thunderbird (13. September 2006)

@ Tibor: nee, oder? Dachte, du willst unbedingt aufsteigen?
Wird jetzt eine Glückssache für dich. Aber gut - ich lass es ja auch dieses Jahr.
Ich Fahre lieber nächstes Jahr mal ordentlich B oder gleich Masters.

@ Felix: Wow - 6 Punkte brauchst du für den dritten Gesamtrang nur! 
Da kannst du es ja noch mal richtig genießen. Gutes Wetter wünsche ich dir!

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. September 2006)

@tibor: schade..

@gregor: ich weiß, deshalb will ich ja auch unbedingt mitmachen..
wenn ich ne form hab wie beim bank1saar-marathon(stärkstes rennen ever) kann ich imo unter die ersten 3 kommen. aber das weiß man eben nie. wenigstens schaff ichs diesmal anscheinend mir harte einheiten in der vorwoche zu verkneifen...ausgeruht sollte ich also sein.


----------



## Aison (13. September 2006)

Hab hier mal den ganzen Thread kurz überflogen und find es recht interessant  Da ich Schweizer bin, habe ich irgendwie gerade den Durchblick nicht, welche Lizenz (A-B-C) oder wie auch immer ihr das nennt, welcher bei uns entspricht 

Hier wird unterschieden zwischen "Elite International", "Elite National", "Amateure", "Masters" und "Fun". Ja, seit neustem müssen auch Fun-Fahrer eine einfache Lizenz lösen (billig). Für die Elite Kategorien benötigt man eine Qualifikation.

Ich persönlich fahre nicht Elitekategorie, bin aber schon an diversen Rennen gefahren (v.a. Marathons), wo alle Kategorien gemeinsam gestartet sind. Ich finde jedenfalls jeweils interessant, dass die bessten 10-15 der Fun-Kategorien gut mit den Amateuren mithalten können, bzw. auch nicht wenige Elite-Kategorie Fahrer schlagen.

gruss
-Aison


----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. September 2006)

elite inat. wird unserer a-lizenz entsprechen. dass auch fun-fahrer ne lizenz brauchen find ich korrekt...
im mtb-bereich gibts bei uns ja keine c-klasse. und die fehlt meiner meinung nach.
von wegen fun vs. elite: letztes jahr war ich fun, nächstes jahr bin ich A(also vermutlich 'elite international'). ich mein: hallo?! irgendwas läuft da falsch.


----------



## Aison (13. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> von wegen fun vs. elite: letztes jahr war ich fun, nächstes jahr bin ich A(also vermutlich 'elite international'). ich mein: hallo?! irgendwas läuft da falsch.



Wäre bei uns nicht denkbar, bzw. völlig unmöglich. Hier gibts einfach die Amateur Kategorie dazwischen. Bei einigen Rennen starten die gemeinsam mit der Elitekategorie, werden aber einzeln gewertet. Kommt halt auf die Grösse des Events an. Von dieser Amateurkategorie kann man dann ggf. in die Elitekategorie wechseln. Aber diese Kategorie hat ein wirklich hohes Niveau (sieht man ja auch an den Resultaten, die unsere Biker international an den Tag legen).

Aber dass man bei euch direkt in die Elite Kategorie wechseln kann, erklärt mir jetzt auch einiges. Bin dieses Jahr diverse Marathons in der Fun Kategorie gefahren und hab da jeweils mindestens 1/3 der Elite Fahrer hinter mir gelassen. Und diese waren ausschliesslich aus Deutschland und Italien. Mit anderen Worten, die Streuung innerhalb der Kategorie ist viel grösser, schätz ich mal.

XC Rennen bin ich keine gefahren, wo die Elitekategorie gleichzeitig startete und deswegen kann ich keine Vergleiche ziehen. Mal abgesehen von ein paar lokalen XC-Rennen, wo aber auch nicht die Top Fahrer am Start waren.

-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (13. September 2006)

@ Col. Kurtz: nee, u bist als A-Fahrer nur "natonale Elite", nicht internationale.
Dafür brauchst du Worldcup-Punkte. Dein schneller Aufstieg ist kein Zeichen für
ein schlechtes System, sondern für deine Fähigkeiten und für die schnelle Abnahme 
der Leistungsdichte nach unten hin. Man könnte höchstens die A-Rennen auf 50 Fahrer
beschränken, da wären mehr gute bei den B-Fahrern und eine C-Klasse würde Sinn machen.
Wünschenswert wäre auch ein Zwangsaufstieg für zu gute Funfahrer, weil das die
Funrennen für Hobbybiker interessanter machen würde.
Mit einer Fun-Lizenz wie in der Schweiz bekäme man das hin.

Ich würde das so umrechnen 

*Schweiz - Deutschland*
"Elite International" = A-Fahrer mit Worldcup-Punkten
"Elite National" = A-Fahrer
"Amateure" = B-Fahrer
"Masters" = Masters (Mischung aus A & B-Fahrern über 30)
"Fun" = Funklasse (Hobybiker ohne Lizenz)

Thb


----------



## Aison (13. September 2006)

@Thunderbird
Ich hab auch schon Tendenzen beobachtet, dass Veranstalter von XC Rennen neben Fun noch eigene Kategorien einführen (z.B. Hobby-Kategorie). Ich kenne zwar die Absicht dahinter nicht genau, aber wenn jemand wirklich aus Spass ("Fun") mal ein XC Rennen machen will und nicht unmengen Zeit in Training investieren will, in der Fun Kategorie ziemlich überrumpelt wird.
Es ist auch ab und zu zu beobachten, dass Spitzensportler aus anderen Bereichen (z.B. Quer oder Strasse) ohne MTB Lizenz dann einfach in der Fun Kategorie starten.

In meinem Verein hat es viele aktive und ehem. Spitzenbiker und der Verein führt nebenbei auch noch ein Profiteam. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich davon nur profitieren kann (z.B. an Rennen mitfahren, gemeinsam Trainieren etc...) muss ich schon sagen, dass der reine Trainingsaufwand gar nicht so enorm unterschiedlich ist, wie man annehmen könnte. Der Hauptunterschied dürfte wohl eher auf die gute Betreuung, Trainingsüberwachung und -steuerung gehen.

Deine Tabelle dürfte wohl so hinkommen 

-Aison


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. September 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür brauchst du Worldcup-Punkte.
> Man könnte höchstens die A-Rennen auf 50 Fahrer
> beschränken.
> Wünschenswert wäre auch ein Zwangsaufstieg für zu gute Funfahrer, weil das die
> ...



zu den worldcup-punkten: mein teamchef hat eine unmenge worldcuppunkte. allerdings nur aus marathons. daher bleibt er b-fahrer. is auch n witz..

A auf 50 fahrer beschränken wär ne gute sache. dann könnte man auch auf die 80%-regel verzichten.

und irgendeine einsteigerlizenz muss sowieso her..


@aison: bei uns ist die mtb- und die strassenlizenz die gleiche. du bekommst am anfang immer die c-lizenz("Elite C"). auf der straße musst du dich dann langsam hocharbeiten, auf dem mtb musst du ggf nur 1-2 bundesligarennen fahren und *zack* steht elite A auf der karte. gilt dann auch -seit diesem jahr- für straßenrennen..  
wenn du lizenzfahrer(ob mtb oder rr) bist und irgendwo bei einem funrennen antrittst, ist die lizenz weg.


----------



## Thunderbird (14. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du lizenzfahrer(ob mtb oder rr) bist und irgendwo bei einem funrennen antrittst, ist die lizenz weg.


Schön wär's. Meistens passiert gar nix oder das Ergebnis wird nur gestrichen.
Am härtesten sind die scheiß Triathleten, die sind dem BDR nicht untergeordnet.
Habe jetzt schon 3x Top-Triathleten erlebt, die bei Hobbyrennen dabei waren.
Glücklicher Weise können die schon auf dem Rennrad kaum fahren und haben 
im Gelände dann richtig Probleme.  

Thb


----------



## Aison (14. September 2006)

spannend  und ich dachte immer, das sei international mehr oder weniger vereinheitlicht 

Ab Seite 4 sieht man die Typen
http://www.swiss-cycling.ch/files/lizenzen/lizenz_2006.pdf


----------



## Leinetiger (14. September 2006)

Um hier nochmal genau nachzufragen, scheinen sich ja nen paar richtig auszukennen..

Ist es jetzt so, das die C Lizenz abgeschafft wurde und man gleich in der B anfängt?
Dort aufsteigt und schwupps A fährt?

Wie ist das mit den Hobbyrennen? Darf man mit Lizenz keine Hobby Rennen mehr fahren? Oder darf man nur nicht in der Hobby Klasse starten, wenn es in Hobby und Lizenz aufgeteilt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (14. September 2006)

Es steht C auf der ersten Lizenz, aber es gibt nur B-Aufstiegsrennen,
die man auch mit C-Lizenz fahren darf. C-Rennen gibt's keine. 
Faktisch muss man also nur ein paar Rennen gut fahren und schon ist man oben.

KEINE HOBBYRENNEN MIT LIZENZ!
So schöne Klassiker wie Bad Peterstal muss man opfern.
Bundesliga ist aber mehr als Ersatz dafür.
Hobby kann man immer noch "auf die alten Tage" fahren.

Thb


----------



## Leinetiger (15. September 2006)

es gibt aber sehr viele lizenz fahrer, die ich in hobby rennen sehe, auch a lizenz fahrer..

wann ist es denn ein hobby rennen?
darf man dann also nur noch an rennen teilnehmen in der man eine lizenz benötigt?

bei vielen marathons braucht man doch gar keine lizenz und hobby/lizenz fahrer werden gleich gewertet..


----------



## Aison (15. September 2006)

Kommt wohl ganz auf den Organisator an. Schliesslich ist das Lizenzsystem nur für Rennen, die dem BDR (oder hier SwissCycling) unterstellt sind, gültig. Wenn irgend eine Gruppe von Leuten einen Hobby-Marathon organisieren, dann kann dort jeder mitfahren.

-Aison


----------



## Thunderbird (15. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt aber sehr viele lizenz fahrer, die ich in hobby rennen sehe, auch a lizenz fahrer..
> 
> bei vielen marathons braucht man doch gar keine lizenz und hobby/lizenz fahrer werden gleich gewertet..


*Marathons sind doch keine Rennen, 
das sind Trainingsausfahrten für XC-Rennfahrer.*

Hast du wirklich schon Lizenzler in einem "Fun"-XC-Rennen gesehen?
Wen und wo? 

Thb


----------



## Leinetiger (15. September 2006)

die Lizenzfahrer habe ich bei Hobby Marathons gesehen, oder Auch jedermann Marathon, halt ein Marathon ohne Lizenzwertung...

Bei Hobby CC Rennen habe ich solche nicht gesehen..


----------



## Aison (15. September 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> *Marathons sind doch keine Rennen,
> das sind Trainingsausfahrten für XC-Rennfahrer.*


Wieso sollten das keine Rennen sein (entsprechende Kategorien vorausgesetzt)?!?


----------



## drivingghost (15. September 2006)

thb schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du wirklich schon Lizenzler in einem "Fun"-XC-Rennen gesehen?
> Wen und wo?
> 
> Thb



Ja. Und zwar mehr als einen. Im Frühjahr in Deidesheim. Schuld hatte aber der BDR weil er die Lizenzen nicht früh genug ausgegeben hat, somit durften die Lizenzler ohne Lizenz bei uns Hobbies starten.


----------



## Thunderbird (15. September 2006)

Na, das ist ja was anderes.

@ Aison:  

Thb


----------



## Aison (15. September 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aison:


 Wenn wirklich mal nen coolen Marathon fahren willst, dann komm in die Schweiz und starte beim Nationalpark Bike Marathon  
http://www.bike-marathon.com/

oder Swiss Bike Masters
http://www.eurobike.ch/

wobei der NBM wohl kaum zu übertreffen ist, sowas findest in Deutschland nirgends  Kannst dann auch mit dem Mercedes Teambus 'bequeeeeem' zum Startort mitfahren  

gruss
-Aison


----------



## Thunderbird (15. September 2006)

Nächstes Jahr starte ich beim SBM oder im Nationalpark, versprochen.
Sollte dann auch mit der Ausdauer klappen.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. September 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ja. Und zwar mehr als einen. Im Frühjahr in Deidesheim. Schuld hatte aber der BDR weil er die Lizenzen nicht früh genug ausgegeben hat, somit durften die Lizenzler ohne Lizenz bei uns Hobbies starten.



ja. hier zu sehen:
links im gelben der hessische u23-meister(und a-fahrer 07) sowie ganz rechts der offiziell drittbeste b-amateur deutschlands 2006   ...

---

salzdethfurt war klasse! top-veranstaltung!
streckenmäßig wars objektiv gerade richtig: nicht zu brutal und materialmordend aber schon anspruchsvoll und spaßig(v.a. durch die stadt). allerdings knöcheltiefer, mehlartiger staub auf der strecke...
subjektiv war mir der anstieg(steil(trail), flach(schotter), steil(schotter)) vor allem im mittelteil etwas zu lang und der dh nicht ganz so 'zeitschindig'.
zum rennen: die erste runde war etwas verändert und es ging direkt auf asphalt und schotter in den berg. 
naja - und ich hab übelst gelitten. an langen anstiegen bin ich - vor allem aus dem stand - nicht 100% konkurrenzfähig. oben war ich dann so pos 15-20 mit vielen hobby-trial-artisten auf dem trail vor mir. unten dann dementsprechend schon pos 7. in der zweiten runde hab ich bissl n ryhthmus gefunden und mich dann hauptsächlich mit masters(pos 2&3) gebattelt. die warn am berg stark und oben außer sichtweite, unten war ich dann aus ihrer sichtweite; jede runde das gleiche spiel: hab die beiden sogar jedesmal an derselben stelle an nem zwischenanstieg im dh überholt!
viel ist nichtmehr passiert aber n kleines missgeschick hab ich mir noch gegönnt: am start war die rede von "5 runden + die einführungsrunde". in meinem kopf war das 5 mal den drecksberg hoch.  
in den köpfen der veranstalter 6 mal. die letzte, also 6. runde, hat sich dementsprechend zäh gestaltet!(einziger ausreißer nach oben in meinen rundenzeiten. hat mich wahrscheinlich einen platz gekostet - aber egal...)


----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2006)

@ Felix: Glückwunsch! Auch zum Guten Finalrennen.  
Ich hoffe, du zeigst es dem Lado dann nächstes Jahr richtig. 
Das mit den Rundenzahlen will ich auch nie wahrhaben.  

Glückwunsch auch an RockyOnkel zum Aufstieg, falls der hier reinschaut.  

Thb


----------



## racing-rogal (19. September 2006)

Moin jungz 

weiß einer von euch wer jetzt alles aufgestiegen ist??????
gibt es eine liste oder sowas??????


grüße Tibor


----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2006)

Nach meiner Rechnung bist du jetzt genau 20. 
und hast es gerade so geschafft. Glückwunsch!

Thb


----------



## racing-rogal (19. September 2006)

Danke dann ist ja alles in trockenen tüchern   

ich hab mir schon echt sorgen gemacht aber ich hatte noch einen joker im ärmel!!!

bin in heubach 30er geworden und der punkt wurde mir nicht gezählt oder vergessen!!!   

grüße tibor


----------



## Leinetiger (19. September 2006)

Wie sind nochmal die Aufstiegs Kriterien, wann steigt man auf?
Ich habe im Internet nicht sonerlich viel gefunden, meist nur über A Rennen..

Weiß schon jemand, ob es nächste Saison C Rennen gibt oder es bei den A und B Rennen so wie dieses Jahr bleibt, so das man gleich an den Aufstiegsrennen zur A Lizenz mitfährt?


----------



## Thunderbird (19. September 2006)

Top 20 der B-Wertung.
Ob mit oder ohne die direkt aufgestiegenen ist nicht ganz klar.

Ob's nächstes Jahr C-Lizenz gibt, weiß der BDR drei Tage vor dem ersten Rennen.
 
Denke aber eher nicht, es gibt sowieso zu wenig B-Fahrer.

Thb


----------



## Aison (19. September 2006)

Wieviele starten denn bei euch so durchschnittlich an einem B oder A Rennen?

Ansonsten gratulation euch allen  Ich glaube ich lass das mit der Lizenz vorerst mal sein, da gibts andere die meiner Meinung nach schon längst vor mir eine Lizenz lösen sollten (die ebenfalls in der Hobbykategorie fahren). Wieso die ständig dort fahren, kA 

-Aison


----------



## Leinetiger (19. September 2006)

genau, in der B Wertung fahren doch gar nicht so viele Fahrer und wenn die ersten 20 aufsteigen, eieiei..
Ist es ja eigentlich gar nicht so schwer A Fahrer zu werden..

Wann steigt man denn aus der A Klasse wieder ab?

Trotzdem Glückwunbsch an alle, die aufgestiegen sind!! Sind ja auch nen paar aus dem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (19. September 2006)

Habe in Bad Salzdetfurth ein paar Fotos gemacht... Von dem A Rennen habe ich noch mehr Bilder, also wenn jemand Interesse hat (Startnummer)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=13931

Rob


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> genau, in der B Wertung fahren doch gar nicht so viele Fahrer und wenn die ersten 20 aufsteigen, eieiei..
> Ist es ja eigentlich gar nicht so schwer A Fahrer zu werden..
> 
> Wann steigt man denn aus der A Klasse wieder ab?
> ...




aufsteigen is (relativ) billig wenn mans drauf anlegt. halten is dafür sehr schwer. einmal top 30 in der a-liga. das ist 'happig'.
wenn ich mich nicht verbessere schaff ich das sicher nicht - als dritter der aufstiegsserie...ich sags nochmal: da fehlt ne klasse.


----------



## Thunderbird (20. September 2006)

Mir hat mal einer was von Top40 erzählt.
Da gibt's irgendwie zwei Kriterien oder so.
War eine unterhaltung bei einem Rennen,
von daher erinnere ich mich nur schwach.  
Du schaffst das schon, bin ich überzeugt.

@ Aison: zu Anfang der Saison sind es ca. 50, dann sinkt es von
Rennen zu Rennen auf ca. 25 bei den B-Fahrern.
Da seid ihr in der Schweiz glaube ich besser besetzt.
Das generelle Niveau ist auch höher.

Thb


----------



## racing-rogal (20. September 2006)

Hi

Ich hab gehört!!!! das dieses jahr die ersten 30 aufsteigen und keiner absteigt da es nicht genug A fahrer gibt!!!!!!

Aber ich hab keine ahnung was da dran ist


----------



## xc-mtb (20. September 2006)

Kann man nicht mit ner C-Lizenz in der B-Klasse der Bundesliga starten?

Wollte nächstes Jahr eine ziehen um in der C-Klasse des NRW-Cup's fahren zu können. Direkt in die B ist mir auch zu happig.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Aison (20. September 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ Aison: zu Anfang der Saison sind es ca. 50, dann sinkt es von
> Rennen zu Rennen auf ca. 25 bei den B-Fahrern.



Hab mal kurz geschätzt, wie es bei der Nationalen Serie hier so ausschaut. Ich glaube die Zahlen dürften relativ ähnlich sein:

Fun(=Hobby): (Frauen=6, Herren=35, Masters=15, Senioren=35)
Amateure&Masters(=B): ca. 40
Frauen(=A/B): um die 30
Elite(=A): um die 70

Aber bei Elite da hast es dann mit Fahrern wie
Gujan Martin, Bundi Silvio, Weber Balz, Schurter Nino, Vogel Florian, Thomas Frischknecht, Sauser Christoph, Näf Ralph und so zu tun  Du würd ich wohl immer letzter 

Wenn nächstes Jahr mal so ein XC Rennen in Grenznähe stattfindet, werde ich mal vorbeischauen.

-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (20. September 2006)

Ach du *******. Das wäre ja mega peinlich,
wenn ich mit meinen Ergebnissen aufsteigen würde.
 

Thb


----------



## Tomek (20. September 2006)

sagt mal kann mir jemand verraten wo es die bundesligagesamtergenissliste nach bad salzdetfurth gibt?dann könnte ich nähmlich mal nachgucken welche direkten kunkurenten ich nächstes jahr nicht mehr vor der brust habe!! 
thanks


----------



## hellrazor (20. September 2006)

Tomek schrieb:


> sagt mal kann mir jemand verraten wo es die bundesligagesamtergenissliste nach bad salzdetfurth gibt?



Na logo, gibt es hier.


----------



## Mad Maz (21. September 2006)

So, jetzt muß ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon länger und bin an überlegen ob ich es nächstes Jahr auch mal mit Lizenz zu versuchen.

Nachdem ich gestern noch erfahren habe das einen Trainingskollege den Sprung von Jugend direkt in A-Klasse wegen einem Platz nicht geschafft hat, ist die Sache noch etwas interesanter geworden.

Leistungsmäßig würde ich sagen: Einigermaßen mitrollen ohne überrundet zu werden sollte drin sein, vorne was reißen eher nicht. 

Was ist den euer Fazit der Saison?

Sind bei Bundesligarennen Strecken/Veranstalter/Organisation besser?

Wer fährt nächstes Jahr Aufstiegsrennen?

Gruss Matze


----------



## Tomek (21. September 2006)

@hellrazor
danke für den link !nur leider kann ich nur die endergebnisse der männer und frauen elite finden!mich interessieren eher die energebnisse der b-leute!!
@mad maz
tja meine erkenntnisse dieser saison sind die das bei den cc rennen doch ein anderer wind weht als bei marathons!bei den marathons fahre ich doch oft unter den ersten 50 wobei ich dann bei den cc rennen eher im hinteren drittel lande! allerdings ist das mein erstes jahr bei cc rennen und habe dann mal gleich ne lizenz gezogen!was gösstenteils auch daran liegt das im unterschied zu den hobbyrennen die fahrzeit länger ist und die strecken nicht entschärft werden!ganz nach den motto wenn schon denn schon!egal das probejahr ist sogut wie um und nächstes jahr schauen wa mal was geht!ich habe zumindest im diesen "probejahr" ne menge dazugelernt!
gruss tomek


----------



## Leinetiger (21. September 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Wer fährt nächstes Jahr Aufstiegsrennen?
> 
> Gruss Matze



Ich


----------



## jones (22. September 2006)

Ich auch - zumindest ein paar. 

Albstadt = Heimrennen


----------



## Leinetiger (22. September 2006)

jones schrieb:


> Ich auch - zumindest ein paar.
> 
> Albstadt = Heimrennen



Albstadt gehört doch nicht zur CC Bundesliga


----------



## Mad Maz (22. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Albstadt gehört doch nicht zur CC Bundesliga



Die letzten zwei Jahre war da ja DM. Kann aber gut sein das es nächstes Jahr wieder zum Bundesligarenne wird.


----------



## Sportstudent (22. September 2006)

Jep Termin steht für 19/20 Mai müsste nach dem internationalen Kalender Lauf 4# sein.

Vorher sind:

Münsingen: 14/15.4
Sundern: 28/29.4
Heubach 5/6.5

später:

St. Märgen 28/29.7
Bad Slazdethfurt 18/19.8

in Wetter sind nächstes Jahr deutsche Meisterschaften (Termin?!?)

Termin sind aus dem UCI Kalender vom 19.9 abgeschrieben 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (22. September 2006)

Nur zwei Rennen in der Mitte, nichts im Norden.

Des ist nicht fair sag ich mal.

Egal, ich schau mal ob ich euch da unten mal besuchen/heimsuchen komme. 

Bis dann

Matze


----------



## Mad Maz (22. September 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Jep Termin steht für 19/20 Mai müsste nach dem internationalen Kalender Lauf 4# sein.
> 
> Vorher sind:
> 
> ...



... und am 27.Mai CC-Weltcup in Offenburg.


----------



## Leinetiger (22. September 2006)

heißt also, das finale ist wieder in bad salzdetfurth, aber dieses mal schon im august???


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. September 2006)

eine top30-platzierung erhält den a-status. da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
und nächstes jahr wird die aufstiegsserie vermutlich härter weil die a-liga sehr gut besetzt war und viele abgestiegen sind(gut für mich  ).
146 a-fahrer gab es 2006, 92 sind in der bl-gesamtwertung(incl. viele ausländer), haben also min einen punkt. das sind eine menge die abgestiegen sind..


ansonsten kann ich die b-liga nur empfehlen. alle rennen waren irgendwie spaßig(auch die bei denen ich abgekotzt hab..).
die leistungsdichte ist allerdings auch ziemlich hoch, es wird sich nichts geschenkt und immer gleich brutal losgelegt(die erste runde haut mich immer um).  die strecken sind alle hart bis brutal. sowohl technisch als auch konditionell. teilweise kommt der eine oder andere -auch versiertere fahrer- fahrtechnisch wahrscheinlich schon an seine grenzen. in jedem rennen gibt es mindestens einen brutal steilen anstieg. heubach besteht sogar nur aus einem mörderanstieg und einer mörderabfahrt.
ich bin viele marathons gefahren(zwischen pos 4 & 20)und dennoch waren die bl-rennen immer wieder eine besondere herausforderung. da weht einfach ein etwas anderer wind..
probierts halt einfach mal aus!


----------



## Leinetiger (22. September 2006)

Schade finde ich nur, das die Rennen wirklich sehr Südlastig sind, ich habe im schnitt gut 400-500km zu jedem Rennen, naja das kann man ja auch mit einem kleinen Urlaub verbinden, gerade Heubach und Albstadt, das passt.
Bad Salzdetfurth ist direkt vor der Tür, das freut mich 

Ich kenne leider nur die Bad Salzdetfurth Strecke, wie ist denn das Verhältnis zu den anderen Strecken?

Achja, map24.de findet St. Märgen nicht, wo ist das denn?


----------



## drivingghost (22. September 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> eine top30-platzierung erhält den a-status. da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
> und nächstes jahr wird die aufstiegsserie vermutlich härter weil die a-liga sehr gut besetzt war und viele abgestiegen sind(gut für mich  ).
> 146 a-fahrer gab es 2006, 92 sind in der bl-gesamtwertung(incl. viele ausländer), haben also min einen punkt. das sind eine menge die abgestiegen sind..
> 
> ...




Du willst uns allen Angst machen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Wave (22. September 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Wer fährt nächstes Jahr Aufstiegsrennen?
> 
> Gruss Matze



Hier, Ich


----------



## Sportstudent (22. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Achja, map24.de findet St. Märgen nicht, wo ist das denn?



In der Nähe von Freiburg, Bundesligatechnisch gehts nicht weiter südlich, ansonsten weitere Infos unter http://www.stmaergen-radsport.de

Gruß


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. September 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Du willst uns allen Angst machen, nicht wahr?



ja.



salzdethfurt ist 'theoretisch' eher leicht. das profil ist imo aber ziemlich fies(erst steil, dann etwas flacher und dann ne böse rampe:






 da is der blick nur noch leer..man beachte die zentimeterbreite fahrspur!  )
und der dh is sauschnell, 'ackerig' und extrem staubig. dann noch ein paar stellen zum runterfliegen und/oder bäume mitnehmen. zudem kammer schlecht überholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (22. September 2006)

Bad Salzdetfurth ist fahrtechnisch sicher nicht die schwierigste Strecke, obwohl z.B. Münsingen, Heubach und Wetter auch nicht schwerer sind
St. Märgen ist da etwas heftiger, Offenburg dann das Heftigste

dafür ist es konditionell schon nicht ohne, vorallem bei solchen Bedingungen wie dieses Jahr (warm, sehr staubig)

bei der Elite war das einzige wirkliche Problem die Renndistanz, weil 10 Runden auf der Strecke war dann doch leicht übertrieben, weil der größte Teil des Feldes ist 2:10h oder länger unterwegs gewesen, das ist selbst für BL zu viel 
da fährt man dann schon am Limit

aber wegen Angst machen ... die Aufstiegsrennen sind sehr gängig, die sind nicht heftiger als regionale Rennen (A/B), meine Meinung zumindest
aber die Elite-Rennen sind dann wirklich nochmal was ganz anderes

bin in 2005 in Auftsiegsrennen mehrmals Top-Ten gefahren (einmal nur 1min auf Platz 3 gefehlt), in den Elite-Rennen dieses Jahr ging gar nichts, da war selbst Platz 30 außer Reichweite 

gruß und schonmal viel Spaß für 2007


----------



## drivingghost (22. September 2006)

Ob Angst oder nicht. Ich habe ja keine andere Wahl. Also lassen wir und mal überraschen.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. September 2006)

...puh, da hab ich ja grade nochmal meine ehre gerettet:
Kalentyeva Irina, Aalen : 15.06min (beste)
Schuldt Felix, Neuenstadt : 14.44min (beste)
einerseits isses krass, wenn man die kalentyeva schon mal gesehn hat(fragiler gehts nicht), andererseits wenn man bedenkt, dass die damen-weltspitze auf nem guten amateur-herren-niveau liegt.

zum vergleich:
Soukup Christoph, A-Berndorf : 12.31min (beste). OMG!!


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Achja, map24.de findet St. Märgen nicht, wo ist das denn?




wenn du "79274 Sankt Märgen" bei map24 eingibst findet der das auch.


----------



## Mad Maz (20. Oktober 2006)

Weiß von euch jemand ob man die Strecke in Heubach ganzjährig befahren kann/darf?

Wollte mir evtl. am Sonntag den "Mörderanstieg" mal anschauen.

Wenn sonst noch jemand aus der Region Lust hat, darf er natürlich gerne mitkommen.


----------



## jones (20. Oktober 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Weiß von euch jemand ob man die Strecke in Heubach ganzjährig befahren kann/darf?
> 
> Wollte mir evtl. am Sonntag den "Mörderanstieg" mal anschauen.
> 
> Wenn sonst noch jemand aus der Region Lust hat, darf er natürlich gerne mitkommen.



die strecke dürfte das ganze jahr befahrbar sein. einzig de brücke steht mwn nicht immer.
der "mörderanstieg" ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm - finde ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. Oktober 2006)

das ist jedenfalls der schlimmste cc-anstieg den ich kenne..

@mad maz: kennst du dich da aus?


----------



## Mad Maz (20. Oktober 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> @mad maz: kennst du dich da aus?



Nein, eigendlich nicht. Ich wäre jetzt einfach mal anhand der Infos auf der Homepage losgezogen und geschaut was ich finde. Mir geht es weniger darum die Runde eins zu eins nachzufahren, sondern nur Up- und Downhill mal Probezufahren.

Wenn du genauere Infos hast oder es dir es dir Sonntag langweilig ist einfach melden.


----------



## racing-rogal (20. Oktober 2006)

was an dem anstieg wirklich schlimm ist, ist die länge
ich werde nächstes jahr sicher nicht mehr nach heubach fahren. 
bin dafür einfach nicht gebaut  

die geilsten rennen sind münsigen und wetter wobei ich wetter am besten fand was aber wahrschenlich um lichtjahre schneller war als in münsingen


----------



## jones (20. Oktober 2006)

racing-rogal schrieb:


> was an dem anstieg wirklich schlimm ist, ist die länge...



ich weiß nicht, ob du die strecke ind albstadt kennst oder schon gefahren bist. aber das finde ich mit abstand den brutalsten anstieg. 
und der ist auch richtig lang!  
ich hoffe ja mal, dass der drin bleibt beim bl-rennen im mai. wenigstens kann ich auf der strecke dann öfters trainieren (heimrennen  )


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. Oktober 2006)

du meinst den hier? 




auch schlimm. und ein grund wieso die dm bei mir nicht optimal war..(wetter is da komplett anders)
heubach finde ich aber schlimmer. erstens is albstadt abwechslungsreicher, wird oben ja trailig und sogar technisch und zweitens isser glaub ich nicht ganz so lang..
kann mich aber auch täuschen weil albstadt schon von den zuschauern her ein rausch war und heubach dagegen morgens um 8 nach ner miesen kalten nacht war..

---

von wegen miese anstiege: is mal jemand in garmisch gefahren? da gehts vom start weg glaub so 900hm rauf. :kotz:
auch böse is immer der grabig in frammersbach(hauptsächlich weil man da eh schon kaputt is) und natürlich in wombach der zweite anstieg zur aurorahütte; der is zwar nicht steil, nimmt aber ganz und garkein ende und man fährt ewig lang auf sand, gröbstem schotter und wurzeln...


----------



## drivingghost (21. Oktober 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> auch böse is immer der grabig in frammersbach(hauptsächlich weil man da eh schon kaputt is)



Die Leute brüllen einen den Hang hoch und wenn man oben wieder alleine ist, bricht man ein. Nicht schön.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (30. Dezember 2006)

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=13105&mode=&order=0&thold=0

das is bitter. damit ist das unternehmen offenburg für mich wohl erledigt.
5 punkte ok; aber 20.....


----------



## Sportstudent (30. Dezember 2006)

Achwas,

Zypern, südliche Halbkugel sind schon gebucht, ein E1 Rennen gewinnen und der der Gaul kann gesattelt werden, ansonsten bei den Fumic Brüdern ins Tradeteam einkaufen dann gehts auch ohne Punkte  

Naja wenn man so die Berichte der vergangenen WC Saison liest, scheint ja Hinz und Kunz dabei gewesen zusein....

Auch wenn ich Bock auf WC hätte, habe da aber definitiv nix verloren....... 

Guten Rutsch


----------



## phiro (30. Dezember 2006)

@Col

egal ob nun 5 oder 20 Punkte, wo willst du die herbekommen bis Mai 
bei den wenigen C-Rennen in Deutschland ist es für Amateure fast unmöglich Punkte zu sammeln, am "einfachsten" wäre es noch in Heubach, da bekommen 30 Mann Punkte, aber schaffe dort mal die Top-30 
ich bezweifle, dass du selbst nach alter Regelung bis Mai das Startrecht erhalten würdest, außer du investierst ne Menge Kohle und dümpelst durch die halbe Welt


@Sportstudent

ich kann dir da nur zustimmen, Hinz und Kunz haben da wirklich nix verloren, solche wie uns eingeschlossen 
was bringen Startfelder von 200 oder mehr Leuten bei nem CC-WC, das ist doch lächerlich


@all

guten Rutsch und erfolgreiche Saison 2007 wünsche ich (ob mit oder ohne WC)


----------



## Col. Kurtz (31. Dezember 2006)

naja. es sind schon einige bl-rennen vor offenburg, außerdem will mein chef n paar rennen im osten(polen)fahren. und letzte saison war ich von den zeiten so weit von den punkten nicht entfernt. und jetzt hab ich professionelle betreuung, die richtig reinhaut...also theoretisch wären meinetwegen 5 punkte vor OB möglich gewesen. 20 punkte auf garkeinen fall. 
war halt n projekt um mich zu motivieren..  

aber ja: mehr als 100 mann sollten da auf garkeinen fall auf der strecke sein. dass es da so absolute riesefelder gab lag imo daran, dass manch landesverband als einzige bedingung eine rennlizenz(ich glaub nicht mal a-status) gefordert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (31. Dezember 2006)

naja, wenn du etliche Rennen aufm Plan hast wo es Punkte gibt (wenn die Kosten vom Chef gedeckt werden ist das ja möglich), dann gingen 5 Punkte schon, brauchst nur mal ein gutes Rennen in Polen oder CZ und du hast die drin, aber bei den BL-Rennen (egal wie viele) ist das fast nicht möglich
aber ich kenne ja auch nicht dein ganzes Potenzial was da womöglich in 2007 zum Vorschein kommt 

aber mit den 20 Punkten finde ich auch ein bissel hoch, ok es gibt Gegenden (nicht in Europa) wo das ganz schnell zusammenkommt, aber wenn man nur Rennen in Mitteleuropa fährt muss man schon fast Profiniveau haben um das zu realisieren, schon etwas übertrieben, aber wenns hilft um die Qualität bei den WCs anzuheben und die Endlosstaus zu verhindern warum nicht

auf jedenfall viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben Punkte zu holen, auch 5 wären schon ne Menge, auch wenns nicht reicht  

gruß Phil


----------



## Mad Maz (8. Januar 2007)

Wenn wir schon bei Terminen sind:

Da ich in Münsigen beim BL-Auftakt nicht das erste mal diese Jahr am Start stehen will, suche ich noch kleinere CC oder Cross-Rennen (evtl. auch Rennrad) im  Februar und März als Vorbereitung. Hat mir jemand einen Tipp?

P.S.: Icerider in Schömberg ist mir bekannt.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. Januar 2007)

gestern hättest du n schönes rennen bei augsburg fahren können!

ansonsten gibts den "klassiker" in deidesheim. hab aber gerüchteweise gehört, dass das nicht stattfinden soll...


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich empfehle ein CC Rennen am 1.April in Goseck-Sachsen Anhalt (bei Weißenfels). Weitere infos unter www.mdc-xc.de


----------



## Mad Maz (9. Januar 2007)

Hab doch noch was gefunden. Werd dann evtl. da starten: www.chaka-cup.de


----------



## Leinetiger (20. Februar 2007)

Es sind ja keine 2 Monate mehr bis zum Start in Münsingen! 
Da ich mir dieses Jahr auch die Bundesliga Rennen vorgenommen haben, wollte ich mal fragen, was sich so als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für Münsingen anbietet? Preiswert sollte es natürlich sein...
Das günstigste was ich bisher gefunden habe ich die Jugendherberge in Bad Urach..


----------



## Racer09 (21. Februar 2007)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, wer von euch fährt den noch B-Klasse und evtl auch die ganze Aufstiegsserie?

Keep on racing


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre C, aber wenn C wieder gleich B ist, dann fahre ich bei der Aufstiegsserie mit..


----------



## Tomek (21. Februar 2007)

hallo 
kann mich dem leinetigers aussage  nur anschliessen!
wir sehen uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (21. Februar 2007)

ich seh euch auch


----------



## jones (21. Februar 2007)

bei ein paar aufstiegsrennen werd ich auch dabei sein.

in münsingen wird allerdings noch nicht viel gehen - mal sehen


----------



## Limit83 (21. Februar 2007)

Jo, wir werden uns sehen...


----------



## Leinetiger (23. Februar 2007)

Bei Münsingen steht folgendes im Zeitplan:



> ca. 08.00 Uhr
> 
> R8
> Amateure B u. Master Liz
> ...



Ich bin neuling in Sachen Lizenz und auf meiner Karte steht U23 C

Fahre ich jetzt in dem Amateur Rennen oder im R11 um 13:30?
Beim R11 steht ja U23, aber nichts von irgendeiner Klasse..


----------



## Meridaracer (23. Februar 2007)

Du wirst R8 fahren, viel Spaß


----------



## Mad Maz (26. Februar 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage, wer von euch fährt den noch B-Klasse und evtl auch die ganze Aufstiegsserie?
> 
> Keep on racing



Ich bin auch dabei. Zumindest die ersten vier Rennen der Serie will ich auf jedenfall fahren. Danach schaumer mal weiter ob sichst lohnt.

Weis jemand ob dieses Jahr alle B-Rennen der Bundsliga zum Aufstiegsranking zählen. Wenn ichs richtig mitbekommen haben war doch letztes Jahr Offenburg nich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (26. Februar 2007)

dieses Jahr müsstens alle sein.  wir kommen


----------



## jones (27. Februar 2007)

auf der seite von bike-sport-news sind bilder drin vom neuen start/ziel bereich.

sieht interessant aus


----------



## Col. Kurtz (28. Februar 2007)

na und wer fÃ¤hrt A?

@limit: hab ja gehÃ¶rt du gehst dieses jahr ab wie sau!? 
..grÃ¼Ã den tom von mir&sag ihm, dass das wetter ab donnerstag richtig gut geworden ist! 





nein, das ist kein pfÃ¤lzer saumagen sondern ein erbÃ¤rmlicher versuch mittels handykamera mit mangelhafter belichtung die effekte von ca 28 stunden training mit kurzen hosen aufzuzeigen.....(â¬: es geht um die farbe  )

fahr vielleicht auch noch chaka-cup. dann als erstes MX-WC auf gran canaria..*schluck*


ps: hat jemand bock auf ne rennradler-polemik? hab nÃ¤mlich auf malle meinen glauben an die rennradlerwelt verloren...


----------



## Sportstudent (28. Februar 2007)

Bin dabei A wie Anfänger.


Du hast Rasurbrand !!! 

Das ist eine anderer Welt die Rennradler, ich habe aufgehört den Versuch zu unternehmen diese zu verstehen. Unternehme zwar ab und zu Ausflüge in diese Welt aber si erschließt sich mir nicht, neuer versuch Köln Schuld 25.3 KT/A 

Gruß aus Dortmund/Ostbelgien, vom Wetter her


----------



## Col. Kurtz (28. Februar 2007)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Du hast Rasurbrand !!!



gaarnet! das macht die belichtung!  


ja also die rennradler - jetzt leg ich los(wie gesagt: vorsicht polemik):
ich bin letzte woche kurzerhand mit dem rennrad nach malle geflogen.
schnell hab ich spitz gekriegt, dass sich dort morgens um 10 jeden tag das ganze pack am ballermann 6 trifft. dort stehen jeden morgen so 50-60 radler aller klassen - bis GANZ oben. zu allererst mal grüßt man prinzipiell ungern(besonders nicht offensichtliche mtbler) und ist von vornherein schlecht gelaunt und redet äußerst ungern; dann gibt es keine auskünfte bzgl fahrtdauer oder route(wenn irgendwas, dann in der unsinningen maßeinheit 'kilometer') - der grund wurde mir später bewusst: die fahren zusammen los und kommen einzeln oder in gruppen bis wohl höchstens 5 fahrer irgendwann abends wieder rein...
also ich natürlich (voll echter bewunderung!) gleich denen hinterher wo sachen wie milram oder wiesenhof oder sowas auf dem trikot standen. mein gott was hab ich erwartet: das schlimmste, das allerschlimmste, 5 stunden brutales geballer am anschlag und abgehängt und so weiter...
von wegen: die sind so rumgeschlichen, dass ich kaum fassen konnte!! mein puls war min 20 schläge unter G1[vielleicht sollt ich noch sagen, dass G1 bei mir >250W bedeutet; das ist nicht schlecht aber auch kein hexenwerk...] - obwohl ich den wind gesucht hab. hab mich dann diskret mit nem platten aus der schnarchertruppe verabschiedet.
nach 4 stunden hab ich dann an nem kleinen hügelchen locker kurbelnd nochmal 10-15 mann, alle im milram-dress förmlich überrollt.
das war am ersten tag.
am nächsten tag war dann auch der allein rumgurkende ete an der reihe(wurde mir mit nem bösen blick vergolten  ); spätestens da war mein bild ziemlich zerrüttet. einer hat mir dann noch erzählt, dass er in 2 wochen ne rundfahrt in taiwan fährt. is klar ne: mit stundenlangem brötchen-hol-tempo holt man sich die fähigkeit rundfahrten am anderen ende der welt zu fahren...
also nochmal zusammengefasst: ein ganz guter mtb-amateur kann nicht mit straßenprofis zusammen trainieren weil sie zu langsam sind.  
ihr könntet jetzt sagen: na auf, dann fahr doch straßenrennen und mach sie alle platt, wenn du so stark bist![und ja, ich spiele mit dem gedanken! aber dann gibts ne best-bike-parts-road-rage abteilung: gestartet wird grundsätzlich mit mountainbikes mit xcr dry oder sowas -hauptsache stollen-, freerideshorts, möglichst fullfacehelm und beinhaartoupet ist eh klar...in der a-klasse wird das hart. aber bei nem richtig schweren kurs sollts auch da möglich sein zumindest ein bisschen ärger hervorzurufen!]
natürlich ist mir klar, dass ich gegen "echte profis" in nem "echten straßenrennen" keine chance hab, aber mir gehts auch garnicht mal so sehr um deren trainingsmethoden - obwohl es mir aufgrund derer tatsächlich ein rätsel ist, wie die zu ner wettkampftauglichen form kommen wollen - mir geht es viel mehr um diese attitüde und dieses absolut affige gehabe.
dieses nicht grüßen ist das assozialste: man trifft sich an ner kreuzung, ich lächelnd "säärvus!" und was kommt zurück? nichts. nichtmal ein blick. einfach nichts! ich mein: was für eltern muss man haben? ohne scheiß: ich musst mich derart zusammen nehmen um den typen nicht, naja...boah...da ging mir echt das messer in der dasch uff, wie der schwabe sagt.
und solche pussys sind das! überschuhe(!) und langarmklamotten bis 20°C pflicht. jeder sagt auf anfrage, wieso er so rumschleicht "boah! muss heute chillen! gestern 240km!" schon klar ne. in ner 30-mann-gruppe bei ner durchnittlichen leistung von 150W....
nich dass ihr denkt ich hätte keine umfänge gemacht: ich bin auch mal 7,5h(und auch mal 6) am stück gefahren. aber dann eben auch mit durchschnittspuls 165.
von wegen speed wurde das natürlich richtig extrem als ich dann intervalle gemacht hab - und das war oft; wie sich das gehört. es war mir schon echt peinlich mit 50% geschwindigkeitsüberschuss an so ner lackaffenbande mitsamt teamfahrzeug(man bedenke: teamfahrzeug<->mallorca(insel)) vorbeizuballern...
es gab noch soo viel beispiele für die rennradlerische niedertracht - zb auch rauchende und biersaufende gerolsteiner-profis(nix gegen bier gell, aber rauchen!!).

dann noch als kontrast die 4-5 mtbler, die ich getroffen hab: auch wenn man sich nur von den teamfarben kennt dreht man um, nur für n bisschen netten smalltalk. normales sozialverhalten. menschlichkeit. solidarität. gegen arroganz, konkurrenzdenken, neid.
wahrscheinlich sorgt der wettkampfmodus bei den rennradlern für diese miese mentalität. die fahren _gegen_ menschen, der mtbler _mit_ menschen.
oder diese spezielle sorte mensch sucht sich einen sport aus, wo sie mit ihren charakterlichen unzulänglichkeiten auch noch geld verdienen können...

so. jetzt wieder normal.


----------



## racejo (28. Februar 2007)




----------



## Sportstudent (28. Februar 2007)

Netter Bericht kenn ich nur zugut!

War letztes Jahr im Feb zum letzten mal auf Malle; habe auch erst am Treff am Ballerman teilgenommen, Kinder die Rollen sich halt ein 

War dann dankbar, ständig die Tschechische Junioren Nationalmannschaft getroffen zuhaben, die haben mir zwar dann auch Nasepopeldender Weise die Schuhe ausgezogen, aber nur Rollen im REKOM geht nicht, vorallem wenn die Zeit irgendwie genutzt werden muss....

So hier kommt gerade die Sonne, raus, will mal nen bisel G1 Rollen.... 

Bis die Tage

Edit: Du hast nicht nur Rasurbrand, sondern auch Stoppeln


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Februar 2007)

Rennradfahren ist blöd, einseitig, kaum technisches können nötig und der Schlamm fehlt das ist fakt 

Aber geiler Bereicht, dein Trainingstagebuch hätte mich da jetzt auch mal interessiert. Also was so passiert ist nicht dein Trainingsinhalt.


----------



## Racer09 (28. Februar 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> gaarnet! das macht die belichtung!
> 
> 
> nich dass ihr denkt ich hätte keine umfänge gemacht: ich bin auch mal 7,5h(und auch mal 6) am stück gefahren. aber dann eben auch mit durchschnittspuls 165.



Ne is klar... ganz großes Kino.
was ist das denn Bitteschön für ein GA1 Training??? 7,5h bei Durchschnittspuls 165  . Wenn du wirklich so mega fit wärst wie du dich hier gibst, würdest du dein mega Tempo mit wesentlich geringeren Pulswerten abspulen . Und von wegen alle Rennradfahrer auf Malle...., so ein Schwachsinn, es gibt solche und solche, war jetzt selbst schon oft genug da und werde auch in den nächsten Tagen wieder hinfliegen und kann deine Meininug absolut garnicht bestätigen. Kenne das eher so, wir fahren morgens in Arenal gegen den Strom und gucken uns ne Gruppe aus die fit aussieht und dann gehts ab, würd niemals auf die Idee kommen mich am Ballermann6 den RTF`lern anzuschliesen. Klar hat man hier und da schonmal nen komischen Redefaulen Typ dabei (gibts unter Bikern auch), aber im großen und ganzen kann ich sagen, das ich dabei schon viele nette Leute kennengelernt habe (so wie man in den Wald schreit, schallt es auch hinaus!! Nicht so voreingenommen sein ). Nun gut, dann wunsch ich dir noch viel Spaß dabei auf Malle alle platt zu fahren, nichts für ungut, ich heb mir das lieber fürs Rennen auf (wirklich schnellfahren kann nämlich nur der, der auch wirklich langsam fahren kann  !!!)

Keep on Racing


----------



## Col. Kurtz (28. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Rennradfahren ist blÃ¶d, einseitig, kaum technisches kÃ¶nnen nÃ¶tig und der Schlamm fehlt das ist fakt
> 
> Aber geiler Bereicht, dein Trainingstagebuch hÃ¤tte mich da jetzt auch mal interessiert. Also was so passiert ist nicht dein Trainingsinhalt.



das sagt auch nur jemand, der sich noch nie auf malle richtig derb verfahren hat.  





auf dem acker bin ich mit 20er grandprix und 7,5 bar so 5-6km gefahrn. kein witz. frag nicht wie es dazu kam! ortsunkenntnis, dummheit und Ã¼bermut gemischt...

willst du n trainingsplan oder was?


â¬racer09 ist ein drÃ¤ngler: ich erlÃ¤uter dir hier nicht meine leistungswerte, aber wenn dus mir nicht glaubst schick ich dir gern mal meine kurve per pm. generell: je fitter, desto hÃ¶her die pulswerte. ziel des ausdauertrainings ist es den grundlagenbereich noch oben(W und damit HF) zu verschieben. meiner ist erstens ziemlich weit oben und zweitens hab ich n hamsterherz.
und ich hab ausdrÃ¼cklich gesagt *polemik*. weiÃt du was das bedeutet?
deine RTFler am ballermann sind zu nem gewissen teil profis. das ist fakt. und die schleichen meiner erfahrung nach in unverstellbarer weise rum(nicht nur die am ballermann). das ist auch fakt.
is nicht so, dass ich bewusst und absichtlich alle dort platt machen wollte; mir ist trainingsdiziplin das wichtigste. wenn ich rekom am ruhetag fahre, dann darf mich meinetwegen deine oma mit dem 3-gang-rad Ã¼berholen, aber wenn ich _meinen_ G1 fahre, dann hab ich auch kein problem damit wenn ich dabei den erfolgreichsten aktiven straÃenprofi Ã¼berholen "muss", weil er mir zu langsam fÃ¤hrt. so unvorstellbar das klingt(auch fÃ¼r mich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (28. Februar 2007)

Was bistn du Rennradler oder MTB-Fahrer


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. März 2007)

schaut mal:
meine eltern machen ihre garten platt und ich hab gedacht, dass es lustig sein könnte ne kleine cc-strecke reinzushapen.
is natürlich noch ganz im rohstadium. aber wird bestimmt noch lustig! bis jetzt isses relativ leicht fahrbar, aber hab noch einige fiese ideen.
dann mach ich auch n vid mit ner vernünftigen cam und nicht mitm handy...


----------



## Meridaracer (4. März 2007)

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Video  
Glaube das muss ich auch mal machen, groß genug ist mein Garten ja


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (4. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich fahr dieses Jahr auch das erstemal die Bundesliga.
Wie schauts jetzt da aus, gibt es jetzt noch in der U23 eine C-Lizenz oder nicht mehr?
Kann man mit ner C-Lizenz die Bundesliga überhaupt starten?


----------



## FeierFox (4. März 2007)

So verbringen Bundesligafahrer also ihre Freizeit 
Technisch scheinste ja fit zu sein. Gute Idee übrigens  Ma sehn was ich so aus den Blumenbeeten hier machen kann


----------



## Leinetiger (5. März 2007)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der Reifenwahl aus?
Vom letzten Jahr habe ich gehört das der NN gut sein soll, aber auch nur in der 2,1 version?

zum start gehts ja ne lange wiese hoch, sie dann total matschig/aufgeweicht ist?
ist der untergrund sonst auch viel matsch oder eher befestigt?

ich möchte ungern 1000km reisen um dann zu erfahren das ich die falschen reifen hatte...


----------



## racejo (5. März 2007)

meinst du münsingen?

für münsingen würd ich mir einen satz nobby nic und noch schmale schlammreifen mitnehmen. 

wenn es nicht stark regnet sollte der nobby nic reichen.

ich hab letztes jahr den fehler gemacht mit schlammreifen zu fahren, da es an manchen stellen noch schlammig war, hatte dann allerdings in der abfahrt null traktion und bin nur rumgeeiert.

edit:

die strecke hab noch wie folgt im kopf. start auf wiese, dann steil die wiese hoch-> kurz flach auf asphalt -> in wald rein (waldboden) relativ schmaler trail, leicht ansteigend, steigt immer mehr an -> kurze abfahrt, wo es zeimlich schlammig sein kann-> forstautobahn (ansteigend) -> schmaler trail nach oben, eng verwinkelt, paar wurzeln -> gleicher trail auf der anderen seite wieder runter (wurzeln, kann schlammig sein)-> geht als weiter runter, irgendwann auch ziemlich steil mit wurzeln drin -> serpentinen hoch, eng, steiniger glatter belag-> runter nichts besonderes-> technisch schwiergste stelle (enger trail, durchrennen und durchfahren kam bei mir auf die gleiche zeit raus -> wiesenabfahrt, wenn feucht, sehr glatt -> paar künslich hindernisse im flachen teil -> ende der runde


----------



## Leinetiger (5. März 2007)

Ja, ich meine für Münsingen.

Für komplett trockene Verhältnisse würde ich die Flyweights fahren, doch ich glaube nicht das es im April und dann noch zu dieser Startzeit trocken sein wird..


----------



## phiro (7. März 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> generell: je fitter, desto höher die pulswerte. ziel des ausdauertrainings ist es den grundlagenbereich noch oben(W und damit HF) zu verschieben. meiner ist erstens ziemlich weit oben und zweitens hab ich n hamsterherz.



das musste mir jetzt aber erklären ... das mit dem Hamsterherz ist sicher richtig, ist bei mir ähnlich ... aber 165er Durchschnitt über 6 oder 7h ist sicher lange kein GA mehr 
und warum ist der Ziel von GA-Training bzw. das Resultat den Pulsbereich nach oben zu treiben ... also ich kenn das nur so, dass der Puls bei viel Training deutlich absinkt bei gleicher Leistung 
TL-Anfang z.B. 28er Schnitt mit 140er und TL-Ende 28er Schnitt mit 130er Puls ... des passiert und nix anderes, Leistung rauf und Puls runter 

und wegen den langsamen RRlern ... welche Schnitte bist du gefahren ... außerdem kannst du jmd. der GA macht nicht mit dir vergleichen wenn du Intervalle fährst...
ich persönlich kenns von Malle etwas anders, und auch von nem Kumpel der mehrfach mit Wiesenhof-Leuten unten war und im Januar (2005) auch mit der Ballermann-Gruppe gefahren ist um Ete und Lang usw. 
ich hab damals seine Kurven gesehen und die sind immer so 5h gefahren mit nem Schnitt von 33-36 und da haben die Profis alle GA gemacht, also bist du dann wohl mit nem Schnitt von 40-45 gefahren oder wie

und was hast du gegen Training mit Begleitfahrzeug??? ich wäre manchmal froh gewesen, erstens wegen Verpflegung und Material (Platten in 20sec behoben --> einfach LR wechseln) und zweiten wegen den ganzen Assis die da mit Mietwagen rumbrettern und dich manchmal fast übern Haufen fahren 

nur mal so meine Meinung, weil so wie du es geschrieben hast wars doch etwas derb, gibt sicher solche und solche aber so  
aber an der Klatsche haben die meisten sowieso einen, da gebe ich dir recht, ist zum Glück bei MTBern nicht so weit verbreitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. März 2007)

*POLEMIK!*  und schluss damit.(ich weiß schon wieso ich das nur in diesem eingeschränkten raum reingestellt hab...  )

-

zu dem g1-puls usw.:
dein trainingsziel ist ja mehr leistung bei gleichem puls zu treten. du machst -überspitzt ausgedrückt- den denkfehler(nehm ich an), dass du annimmst es sei das ziel dieselbe leistung bei niedrigerem puls zu treten...
so als realistischer wert versucht man >80% seiner maxleistung(im test) im G1 erbringen zu können. wenn du effektiv trainierst, kann der G1-bereich dadurch  ganz erheblich nach oben verschoben werden. sowohl leistungsmäßig als auch pulsmäßig - logischerweise.
[als anmerkung: ich = hfmax 208, ians ~191, g1 ab 165(-174) - soo extrem ist der g1 nicht. ich sag ja: hamsterherz!]


----------



## phiro (7. März 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> ... so als realistischer wert versucht man >80% seiner maxleistung(im test) im
> G1 erbringen zu können ...
> ... [als anmerkung: ich = hfmax 208, ians ~191, g1 ab 165(-174) - soo extrem ist der g1 nicht. ich sag ja: hamsterherz!]



wer will im G1-Bereich > 80% der Maximaleistung erbringen, das ist doch Käse ... G1 ist 60-70% im Normalfall 
80% ist oberes G2 

ich hab auch mal ne LD gemacht wo fast die selben Werte rauskamen, Max. 208 und IANS bei 192 ... die kamen dann auch auf völlig extreme Werte, hätte demnach auch normales GA mit nem 170er Durchschnitt fahren müssen ... wenn ich 5h mit 150 fahre bin ich schon total fertig, selbst in nem langen Rennen hab ich kaum über 180er Schnitt, wäre also dann oberes GA im Rennen  
aber wenn das für dich kein Prob ist das so lange zu halten, deshalb ja auch meine Frage nach deinem KMH-Schnitt, weil ich dann im GA immer nen 35er Schnitt gefahren wäre bei dem Puls 
und diese LD-Werte bei mir waren für die Tonne, habe zwar nen höheren Puls, aber gegenüber ähnlich trainierten im Training auch nur 10-20 Schläge höher


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. März 2007)

phiro schrieb:


> wer will im G1-Bereich > 80% der Maximaleistung erbringen, das ist doch Käse ... G1 ist 60-70% im Normalfall
> 80% ist oberes G2



sorry mein fehler!!  nicht im g1, sondern allgemein im grundlagenbereich...

ich kann mit den werten trainieren. und es scheint auch zu funktionieren(zumindest auf dem papier)..

schnitt in malle weiß ich nicht. achte da nicht drauf(am mtb hab ich garkeinen tacho und am rr nur, weil ich mal einen gewonnen hab). puls und zeit ist das einzige, nach was ich schaue...


----------



## phiro (7. März 2007)

aha ok, alles klar

na dann viel Erfolg für die neue Saison


----------



## kletterkönig (8. März 2007)

phiro schrieb:


> wer will im G1-Bereich > 80% der Maximaleistung erbringen, das ist doch Käse ... G1 ist 60-70% im Normalfall
> 80% ist oberes G2
> 
> ich hab auch mal ne LD gemacht wo fast die selben Werte rauskamen, Max. 208 und IANS bei 192 ... die kamen dann auch auf völlig extreme Werte, hätte demnach auch normales GA mit nem 170er Durchschnitt fahren müssen ... wenn ich 5h mit 150 fahre bin ich schon total fertig, selbst in nem langen Rennen hab ich kaum über 180er Schnitt, wäre also dann oberes GA im Rennen
> ...



Was ist denn daran nicht korrekt.
Um richtig GA zu fahren, muss man teilweise schon ziemlich drauftreten.
Und da ja jeder individuelle Bereiche hat ist der 165er AV-Puls doch realistisch

Bei meinem Bruder beispielsweise fängt GA erst bei 175 an


----------



## Limit83 (8. März 2007)

@Col. Kurtz: Was der Tom so alles erzählt...  Mal schauen was es so bringt, dass ich mir mal einen ordentlichen Trainingsplan selbst gebastelt habe. Aber das mit den RR-Gruppen kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Mein Plan: Einfach mit dem Bike mit NN mitrollen...  Wer braucht schon ein Rennrad?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (8. März 2007)

kletterkönig schrieb:


> ...
> Bei meinem Bruder beispielsweise fängt GA erst bei 175 an



  - GA1 oder GA2

klingt etwas unrealistisch


----------



## Leinetiger (8. März 2007)

max Puls von 256 oder wie?


----------



## xcbiker88 (8. März 2007)

kletterkönig schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran nicht korrekt.
> Um richtig GA zu fahren, muss man teilweise schon ziemlich drauftreten.
> Und da ja jeder individuelle Bereiche hat ist der 165er AV-Puls doch realistisch
> 
> Bei meinem Bruder beispielsweise fängt GA erst bei 175 an



 in sachen training brauchst du wohl noch etwas nachhilfe


----------



## kletterkönig (9. März 2007)

jones schrieb:


> - GA1 oder GA2
> 
> klingt etwas unrealistisch




Sorry, habe mich vertan, sein GA1-Bereich beginnt bei 171, was jedoch an der Größenordnung nichts ändert.


----------



## kletterkönig (9. März 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> max Puls von 256 oder wie?




Ein Durchschnittspuls von über 200 ist für ihn normal bei Zeitfahren oder Kriterien


----------



## kletterkönig (9. März 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> in sachen training brauchst du wohl noch etwas nachhilfe



Willst du mir sagen weshalb?
Das ich bis auf zwei Sportvorlesungen,die ich mal besucht habe und dem obligatorischen Wissen im Detail ansonsten recht ahnungslos bin, gebe ich zu, wie du dies jedoch aus meinem obigen Beitrag ableiten kannst, ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel.

Was das Training betrifft werden sowohl mein Bruder als auch ich übrigens von dem Herrn/Institut aus Col Kurtz Signatur unterstützt

Gruß Bene


----------



## captain hook (9. März 2007)

und weil alle rennradfahrer lackierte affen sind, die immer nur langsam fahren kommt der glomser nach bad goisern und gewinnt halt einfach mal... außerdem sind alle rennradfahrer d**f und alle mtb´ler total nett und freundlich. ich hatte gehofft mal wieder so offenherzige menschen zu treffen... aber vermutlich liegt auch wirklich am wettkampfmodus dass ein gewisser österreichischer mtb´ler bei einer marathon dm bei einem sturz in der spitze dann gleich mal richtig attackieren gegangen ist und in einem anderen rennen als klar unterlegener dem gegner auf der zielgerade diverse deals bezüglich der teilung und dem ausgang des rennens angeboten hat... vielleicht gibt es in beiden disziplinen solche und solche???


----------



## Wave (9. März 2007)

jetzt ist aber gut oder?


----------



## Sportstudent (9. März 2007)

Basta, geht wo anders um euere Sandkastenförmchen streiten! 

In 5 Wochen ist Münsingen !!! Schon gemeldet ?


----------



## Wave (9. März 2007)

Nö....ich will immer aber wenn ich auf die D**A-SP**T Homepage komme und 1000 Bezahlmöglichkeiten sehe krieg ich immer irgendwelche Krämpfe!
Wieso kann es nicht wie beim 2. Lauf in Sundern geregelt sein, dass man sich ohne vorherige Anlegung eines Kontos und mit Bezahlung vor Ort anmelden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (9. März 2007)

Du hast kein Konto?
 

Ich finde die Bezahlungsart sehr angenehm.

Thb


----------



## Leinetiger (9. März 2007)

Ich finde es auch sehr gut. Man braucht nur das Rennen in den Warenkorb legen und alles geht von alleine. Das Geld wird auch automatisch abgebucht. Also sehr sorglos und einfach finde ich


----------



## Wave (10. März 2007)

Hab schon ein Konto, ja!
Nur mal angenommen ich werde krank und kann nicht teilnehmen?! Geld ist denke ich weg....oder es dürfte schwierig werden es wiederzubeschaffen.
Naja, ich denke das kann man so oder so sehen.
Zu mindest ist schonmal ein Zimmer gebucht. Das zählt ja quasi auch als Anmeldung


----------



## Leinetiger (10. März 2007)

man kann eine rücktritsversicherung abschließen, kostet 30 cent


----------



## gosy (10. März 2007)

jetzt wirds aber panne kurz. der ete würde dich auf dem bonanza rad im gelände und auf der strasse plattfahren  


du findest also g1 unnötig bzw fährt ja laut definition mind. mit ca 80 % vom maximalpuls als minimale belastung ?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. März 2007)

puaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhh! hätte ich das nur nie reingestellt! 
manche kapierns einfach nie. 
[dano auch mit einem hauch von abschätzigkeit: "Vielleicht hat mich auch der erste Ausflug in den Bierkönig zu der raschen Genesung beflügelt. Natürlich standen dort wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen von angesagten Profiteams rum. Wenn sich also der Deutsche Straßenmeister zu »Du hast die Haare schön« ein Bier gönnt, dann gönne ich mir zwei."]

so: und wer meint ich würde nicht richtig trainieren und durch mein 250W-170Hf-G1-gebolze eh keine form aufbauen, der kann sich gerne mit mir am 15.4 13.30uhr in münsingen messen - vorausgesetzt er hat eine a-lizenz.
*fehdehandschuhhinwerf*(das war letztes jahr auch schon so als thunderbid mit mir vor münsingen weder bier noch würstchen genießen wollte..  )

@kletterkönig: heut abend bin ich beim andi und werd nochmal meine werte aktualisieren. wenn sie wegen überlastung eingebrochen sind werd ich vor den nicht-sportamedlern hier auf die knie fallen und dem andi kündigen.


übrigens: münsingen is auf *90min* angesetzt!
..das ganze geflame hier kommt glaub ich nur davon, dass ihrs alle nicht mehr erwarten könnt!


----------



## kletterkönig (10. März 2007)

Da wünsche ich dir viel Spaß.

Wird sicherlich ein entspanntes Treffen


----------



## Leinetiger (10. März 2007)

wer guckt sich denn eigentlich schon am Freitag mal die Strecke an und ist dann schon vor Ort?


----------



## gosy (10. März 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> puaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhh! hätte ich das nur nie reingestellt!
> manche kapierns einfach nie.
> [dano auch mit einem hauch von abschätzigkeit: "Vielleicht hat mich auch der erste Ausflug in den Bierkönig zu der raschen Genesung beflügelt. Natürlich standen dort wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen von angesagten Profiteams rum. Wenn sich also der Deutsche Straßenmeister zu »Du hast die Haare schön« ein Bier gönnt, dann gönne ich mir zwei."]
> 
> ...




keiner zweifelt an deinen werten und jeder ist anders. ich will nur sagen etc und co wissen schon warum sie stundenlang mit 130 puls rollen oder glaubst die machen das aus langeweile wenn ihnen bolzen mehr bringen würde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (10. März 2007)

gosy schrieb:


> keiner zweifelt an deinen werten und jeder ist anders. ich will nur sagen etc und co wissen schon warum sie stundenlang mit 130 puls rollen oder glaubst die machen das aus langeweile wenn ihnen bolzen mehr bringen würde ?



is jetzt langsam mal gut hier. der col kurtz wird schon wissen was er macht, und wenn er ga von 170 hat, dann muss er eben auch in dem bereich trainieren.

----
so werde eventuell auch in münsingen bei u19 am start stehen, allerdings wär das dann mein erstes rennen in der saison  

jemand ne ahnung ob vor münsingen in hessen, thüringen, nord bayern was los ist?


----------



## Sportstudent (11. März 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> wer guckt sich denn eigentlich schon am Freitag mal die Strecke an und ist dann schon vor Ort?



Moi, ich werde schon Fr Früh (sind für mich aber auch knappe 500km) anreisen, erst kurz in TÜ was erledigen und dann auf die Alb, mal so schauen was da los ist. Schlafen werde ich wohl in Bad Urach, Vattern spendiert und wollte irgendwie nicht in Münsingen, naja Wurst

An die Sonntagsfahrer unter uns, gemeinsame Vorbelastung auf der Strecke am Sa? 

Kinder hier in Dormtund ist der Frühling ausgebrochen....!!!!


----------



## Tomek (11. März 2007)

samstag findet doch auch der marathon statt!der eignet sich doch hervorragend zur vorbelastung oder??


----------



## Leinetiger (11. März 2007)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Moi, ich werde schon Fr Früh (sind für mich aber auch knappe 500km) anreisen, erst kurz in TÜ was erledigen und dann auf die Alb, mal so schauen was da los ist. Schlafen werde ich wohl in Bad Urach, Vattern spendiert und wollte irgendwie nicht in Münsingen, naja Wurst
> 
> An die Sonntagsfahrer unter uns, gemeinsame Vorbelastung auf der Strecke am Sa?
> 
> Kinder hier in Dormtund ist der Frühling ausgebrochen....!!!!



Jugendherberge Bad Urach?


----------



## Sportstudent (11. März 2007)

Tomek schrieb:


> samstag findet doch auch der marathon statt!der eignet sich doch hervorragend zur vorbelastung oder??



Naja, ich sollte mal schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen, Mein Erstes Mal: Sonntag A-Klasse (auch wens nur 90min für den Sieger werden) da muss man nicht übertreiben   



Leinetiger schrieb:


> Jugendherberge Bad Urach?



Kein Plan, letztes Jahr waren wir in so einer kombinierten Kontitorei und Hotel, ärgerlicher Weise musste ich immer an der Theke vorbei, verdammt die konnten da Sachen aus Marzipan machen......


----------



## Aison (11. März 2007)

Gibts auch jemand hier, der mal in der Schweiz ein CC Rennen oder Marathon fährt? Nur aus aus Neugier  Falls was in Grenznähe in Deutschland stattfindet, werde ich mich evtl. mal da hin bemühen. Hab euren Rennkalender noch nicht studiert.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (17. März 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> is natürlich noch ganz im rohstadium. aber wird bestimmt noch lustig! bis jetzt isses relativ leicht fahrbar, aber hab noch einige fiese ideen.



 haha, meine Eltern hätten da wenig freude daran 

Da bleibt mir nur der gefällte Baum oder die kleine Stufe   naja, nur Spass...


----------



## keroson (2. April 2007)

mal blöde Frage, wo genau ist die Strecke in Münsigen, weil ich hab mmorgen mal ne chance mir die Strecken anzuschaun, falls ich seh finde, war noch nie dort, merci schonmal...


----------



## Meridaracer (2. April 2007)

@keroson: Nähe Bahnhof am Sportplatz, war glaube ne Pferderennbahn oder so was ähnliches. Weiß es nicht mehr genau, war auch erst einmal dort.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. April 2007)

puargh. wenn ich mir die startliste so anschau frag ich mich wirklich, was ich da zu suchen hab...
das altbekannte bundesliga scheißgefühl stellt sich wieder ein.


----------



## Aison (4. April 2007)

du wirst es überwinden


----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2007)

Und ich hab keinen Bock so früh aufzustehen...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. April 2007)

dafür kriegst du kohle!


----------



## Meridaracer (4. April 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> dafür kriegst du kohle!



Wie du bekommst Kohle fürs Frühaufstehen, da will ich auch mitmachen


----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> dafür kriegst du kohle!



Mal schauen... Solange mir nicht wieder Bäume in den Weg springen!


----------



## Sportstudent (4. April 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> puargh. wenn ich mir die startliste so anschau frag ich mich wirklich, was ich da zu suchen hab...
> das altbekannte bundesliga scheißgefühl stellt sich wieder ein.



Diese Stimmung beschreibt meine Gefühle ziemlich genau  naja werde mal die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und mein Autogrammjäger Buch aufzufrischen  Nee Scherz, überleben ist alles, aber bei gutem Wetter wirds wohl voll am Starthang und das sollte entschädigen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportstudent (5. April 2007)

> Achtung! Feed-Zone beachten lt. Generalausschreibung des BDR, Technische Assistenz Zone laut UCI



Was heißt das für mich als Einzelstarter ?!? Das mein Vater plötzlich Physio, Manager und Teammech gleichzeitig ist und nur noch mit FeedZoneSpecialAkreditierung in die FeedZone darf ?

Gruß


----------



## Leinetiger (6. April 2007)

Weiß jemand mit wie viel Punkten man in die A aufsteigt? Ich habe noch nirgends lesen können wann man genau aufsteigt...


----------



## Racer09 (6. April 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mit wie viel Punkten man in die A aufsteigt? Ich habe noch nirgends lesen können wann man genau aufsteigt...



Ist ganz einfach die 20 Punktbesten der Aufstiegsserie steigen am Ende der Saison in die A-Klasse für die kommende Saison auf. Oder du kannst auch direkt über einen Tagessieg bei einem Aufstiegsrennen in die A-Klasse aufsteigen. Also ne spezielle Punktezahl gibts da nicht, entweder Top 20 der Aufstiegsserie am Ende der Saison, oder ein Aufstiegsrennen gewinnen 

Ps. mir brennt es schon richtig unter den Fingern, wenns nächsten Sonntag endlich wieder losgeht....


----------



## Leinetiger (6. April 2007)

Vielen Dank, dann weiß ich jetzt ja endlich mal wann man aufsteigt.
das man durch einen tagessieg aufsteigt, habe ich schon gelesen, das wird aber für mich bestimmt nicht in frage kommen 

ich bin auch schon total nervös und freue mich auf das nächste wochenende


----------



## Sportstudent (6. April 2007)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Was heißt das für mich als Einzelstarter ?!? Das mein Vater plötzlich Physio, Manager und Teammech gleichzeitig ist und nur noch mit FeedZoneSpecialAkreditierung in die FeedZone darf ?
> 
> Gruß



Weiß den jmd eine Antwort auf meine Frage ß wie läuft das  mit der Feed Zone, in den Aufstiegsrennen ist das ja relativ lax gehandhabt worden.

Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (6. April 2007)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Was heißt das für mich als Einzelstarter ?!? Das mein Vater plötzlich Physio, Manager und Teammech gleichzeitig ist und nur noch mit FeedZoneSpecialAkreditierung in die FeedZone darf ?
> 
> Gruß



Nee, aber du darfst nur dort verpflegt werden oder Reparaturmaterial bekommen.
Kommt gerade Leuten zugute, die nur einen Betreuer haben.


Thb


----------



## xc-mtb (6. April 2007)

Das mit den ersten 20 Plätzen kann man so glaub ich nicht sagen. Das hängt glaub ich auch von der generellen Anzahl an A-Fahrern ab.

Aber als grobe Schätzung wird das wohl so sein.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Col. Kurtz (6. April 2007)

aufsteigen is eh kinderkram; halten is der scheiß...
du kannst dir übirgens auch im ausland nen uci-punkt holen; bist dann direkt A!

mit der feed-zone hams die übrigens auch: flasche einfach nur hingeben! 2 mal mitlaufen heißt disqualifikation...nur so..


----------



## Leinetiger (6. April 2007)

Man darf Getränke nur in der Feed Zone bekommen? Wo ist diese denn? Beim Start-Ziel Bereich?

Darf der Betreuer nirgendswo anders stehen und eine Flasche reichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (6. April 2007)

feed-zone wird vor dem rennen bekanntgegeben. in münsingen ist die normalerweise nach dem starthügel.
der betreuer darf nur da stehen, es sei denn die regelung wird aufgehoben(zb bei extremer hitze).


----------



## Wave (7. April 2007)

Mal eine andere Frage: WIe lange dauerte das bei euch mit der Anmeldung? Habe seid 6 tagen die Bestätigung im Posteingang aber es ist a) noch kein Geld abgebucht und b) steh ich noch nicht auf der Startliste


----------



## Leinetiger (7. April 2007)

Das Geld abbuchen hat bei mir bestimmt ne Woche gedauert, oder länger


----------



## Sportstudent (7. April 2007)

Mein Geld war sofort wech, bei Datasport auf dem schweizer Nummerkonto....

Danke für die Antworten zur Feedzone...

Gruß


----------



## jones (7. April 2007)

war heute wieder auf der strecke in münsingen.

wenn das wetter nächstes we so ist wie heute, dann wird das richtig klasse  

die strecke ist den meisten bekannt. und der start-ziel bereich ist wirklich gut geworden - vor allem die steilwandkurven


----------



## Racer09 (7. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> war heute wieder auf der strecke in münsingen.
> 
> wenn das wetter nächstes we so ist wie heute, dann wird das richtig klasse
> 
> die strecke ist den meisten bekannt. und der start-ziel bereich ist wirklich gut geworden - vor allem die steilwandkurven



ist der Wiesenanstieg (Starthang trocken ), würde gern Maxxis Fly Wight fahren, nur denke um 8Uhr ist noch zuviel Feuchtigkeit auf der Strecke, sodaß ich Speed Kings SS 2.1 fahren werde.. (auch damit wiegt mein Bike nur 8kg  )..
keep on racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (7. April 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> ist der Wiesenanstieg (Starthang trocken ), würde gern Maxxis Fly Wight fahren, nur denke um 8Uhr ist noch zuviel Feuchtigkeit auf der Strecke, sodaß ich Speed Kings SS 2.1 fahren werde.. (auch damit wiegt mein Bike nur 8kg  )..
> keep on racing



starthang war heute richtig trocken. würde aber auch sagen, dass es morgens noch etwas feucht sein dürfte.


----------



## drivingghost (8. April 2007)

so, startgebühr wurde abgebucht. ich starte und leide in rennen 8, weiss nur noch nicht, mit was für einem rad. mein neues kommt einfach nicht bei...

wer kann mir kurz die regeln bezüglich überrundungen ansagen? denn ich habe die starke vermutung, dass freaks wie limit83 und ähnliche ein leichtes spiel haben, mir vorne davonzufahren und mich dann wieder einzusammeln.
ist man dann gleich aus dem rennen, kann ich weiterfahren, werde ich trotz herausnahme noch irgendwie gewertet?


----------



## Mad Maz (8. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> war heute wieder auf der strecke in münsingen.
> 
> wenn das wetter nächstes we so ist wie heute, dann wird das richtig klasse
> 
> die strecke ist den meisten bekannt. und der start-ziel bereich ist wirklich gut geworden - vor allem die steilwandkurven



Dann haben wir uns vielleicht sogar gesehen. Du bist doch einer von den Rawoflex-jungs? Ich war mit Maguraklamotten unterwegs.

Hoffentlich bleibts so trocken. Tipp an alle: warme Jacke nicht vergessen. Auf der Alb ists kalt.


----------



## jones (8. April 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Dann haben wir uns vielleicht sogar gesehen. Du bist doch einer von den Rawoflex-jungs? Ich war mit Maguraklamotten unterwegs.
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibts so trocken. Tipp an alle: warme Jacke nicht vergessen. Auf der Alb ists kalt.



aha - ja, dann haben wir uns gesehen. 

bei welchem rennen startest du?


----------



## Limit83 (8. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> so, startgebühr wurde abgebucht. ich starte und leide in rennen 8, weiss nur noch nicht, mit was für einem rad. mein neues kommt einfach nicht bei...
> 
> wer kann mir kurz die regeln bezüglich überrundungen ansagen? denn ich habe die starke vermutung, dass freaks wie limit83 und ähnliche ein leichtes spiel haben, mir vorne davonzufahren und mich dann wieder einzusammeln.
> ist man dann gleich aus dem rennen, kann ich weiterfahren, werde ich trotz herausnahme noch irgendwie gewertet?



Übertreib mal nicht! 
Wird diese komische Prozentregel auch im B-Rennen angewendet? Ich kenns nur aus den A-Rennen von meinen Teamkollegen...
Bin echt mal gespannt, ob ich bei meinem 2. Start eines Aufstiegsrennens es mal bis ins Ziel schaffe...
Gruß


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Übertreib mal nicht!
> 
> Bin echt mal gespannt, ob ich bei meinem 2. Start eines Aufstiegsrennens es mal bis ins Ziel schaffe...
> Gruß



drück dir die daumen...diesmal klappts...

joe

ps...ich will dich ja nicht unter druck setzen aber hast dus auch gelesen ??? mit einem sieg ist man gleich in a...hihihi...


----------



## Limit83 (9. April 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> drück dir die daumen...diesmal klappts...
> 
> joe
> 
> ps...ich will dich ja nicht unter druck setzen aber hast dus auch gelesen ??? mit einem sieg ist man gleich in a...hihihi...



Jaa jaa... aber hast du die Konkurenz gesehen...


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Jaa jaa... aber hast du die Konkurenz gesehen...



viel (feind,aber das gibt es da ja nicht....) konkurrenten - viel ehr ... ist wohl das passende sprichwort zu dem thema...

lass dich also davon motivieren ... und pass auf die bäume auf...

joe
(melden die senioren für das 8 uhr rennen eigentlich alle erst am renntag ?...wollte mich ja auch motivieren lassen...ok...nachtrag...bei der alphabetischen aufstellung hab ich dann doch ein paar masters gefunden...öchsner,ball...!!! tolle motivation...also saisonstart doch erst ne woche später beim kellerwald...oder soll ich doch den marathon in münsingen ??? aber das ist ja auch nix anderes wie das cc rennen...1 1/2 h max pulstest...dafür nicht um 8 uhr ! ...kostet aber 3mal so viel...toll)


----------



## drivingghost (9. April 2007)

Ach Joe, 
vorm Ball brauchst Du Dich nicht zu fürchten. Der ist die letzte Zeit nur noch besoffen (;


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ach Joe,
> vorm Ball brauchst Du Dich nicht zu fürchten. Der ist die letzte Zeit nur noch besoffen (;



hab eh grad wieder auf eurer homepage bilder geschaut...immer wieder nett...

ne der fährt in einer anderen liga... wenn ich versuch da mitzufahren fühlt sich das in nullkommanix auch an wie besoffen... nur dass ich dafür garnichts trinken muß...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (9. April 2007)

Ok, stimmt. Aber immerhin kann er nicht schiessen. 


Die Gebühr für den Marathon ist wirklich unverschämt. Vor allem weil es ja nur so eine kurze Strecke ist.


----------



## Mad Maz (11. April 2007)

Kleiner Appetithappen

Münsingen in Abendsonne:


----------



## Leinetiger (12. April 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit Reparaturen am Bike ist? kann man in dieser Feed Zone von dem Betreuer ein neues Laufrad bekommen bei einem Defekt?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. April 2007)

nein - in der technical zone. is normal bei der feedzone. manchmal gibts auch 2.

141 starter! wie wird mir?...wenn ich das feld halbiere bin ich top zufrieden...
im übrigen bin ich (dauer)erkältet und muss entweder mit 06er material oder mit nem absolut nagelneuen, uneingefahrenen (traum-  )hardtail an den start gehen.


----------



## Leinetiger (12. April 2007)

Aber ein neues Rad kann ich trotzdem bekommen, in welcher Zone auch immer 

Ich habe angst das mein Hinterrad Platt ist, bevor das Rennen zu ende ist


----------



## jones (12. April 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Aber ein neues Rad kann ich trotzdem bekommen, in welcher Zone auch immer
> 
> Ich habe angst das mein Hinterrad Platt ist, bevor das Rennen zu ende ist



warum das - willst mit milch fahren und es dichtet nicht richtig?


----------



## Leinetiger (12. April 2007)

genau und immer schleichende plattfüße am hinterrad... so ca. 1 bar pro stunde...


----------



## Wave (12. April 2007)

du willst nicht wirklich mit einem von vorne herein defektem rad starten oder? zieh ein schlauch ein und gut ist...

(da fällt mir ein: meins fährt auch noch nicht so recht)


----------



## Leinetiger (12. April 2007)

naja so ganz defekt würde ich es ja nicht bezeichnen  ich habe ja jetzt noch 2 tage um es 100% dicht zu bekommen  wenn alle stricke reißen, muss wohl wirklich ein schlauch rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. April 2007)

*atomrofl* leinetiger!


----------



## xc-mtb (12. April 2007)

Nen Hinterrad kann man in der Tech wechseln. Du must nur mit dem Rahmen das Rennen bestreiten mit dem du startest.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ach Joe,
> vorm Ball brauchst Du Dich nicht zu fürchten. Der ist die letzte Zeit nur noch besoffen (;



ha! dein chef soll besoffen sein? meiner sticht den(auch in dieser hinsicht  ) aus:




gibt noch "schlimmere" bilder, aber das ist so schon lebensgefährlich, also belass ichs bei dem harmlosen...

-

so mein neues bike ist nun schön dilemmaauslösend gekommen. hab mich für das alte entschieden...

ansonsten bis morgen! viel spass! fliegt mir net runter und bleibt hinter mir!


----------



## Leinetiger (15. April 2007)

Mein Hinterrad habe ich vor dem Wochenende noch dicht bekommen, hat bei mir aber auch nicht viel gebracht.
Für mich ist die Bundesliga noch eine Nummer zu groß.

Beim Start wurde ich gleich mit in dem Zusammenstoß verwickelt und kam als vorletzter über den Starthügel... Nachdem ich dann noch ein paar Fahrer überholen konnte, war für mich die Sache gelaufen und ich habe keine Kraft mehr gehabt und gab in der dritten Runde auf...

Trotzdem war es ne tolle Strecke und ein geiles Wochenende!


----------



## drivingghost (15. April 2007)

Habs überstanden und Yonis Rad nicht zerkratzt. 
Puls wollte nicht so recht hoch, ansonsten schöne Strecke, schönes Rennen, herrliches Wetter, eher schlechtes Ergebnis. Dennoch ok für mich, weiss ich doch, dass viele viel schneller fahren als ich. Heute immerhin 30...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. April 2007)

börg! :kotz: selten so gelitten...
da ging absolut garnix. weiß nicht genau was nicht stimmte, aber dass was nicht stimmte war offensichtlich! durchweg gänsehaut, magenkrämpfe, kopfschmerzen und übelkeit. in der 2. runde kams mir zweimal hoch...hätt gleich aussteigen sollen. so bin ich bis zur vorletzten runde durchgeackert und hielt das rennen für regelkonform beendet.("überrundete fahrer werden bei der letzten zieldurchfahrt aus dem rennen genommen") naja, auf der ergebnisliste steh ich nicht(müsste so ~90 gewesen sein). die runde hätt ich aber eh nimmer gepackt.

wenigstens konnt ich von den "serpentinen" bis zur wiesenauffahrt mit jedem mithalten, der mich kurz vor oder nach den serpentinen überrundet hat. aber bergauf war ne absolute katastrophe...
das rennen an sich war aber geil!  

es kann nur besser werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2007)

Kurz nach der Zieldurchfahrt / Kurz vor dem geliebten Hustenanfall..


----------



## Limit83 (16. April 2007)

So, ich habs auch geschafft. Nach 8 Monaten Rennpause (Kreuzband-OP) weiß ich jetzt, wo ich stehe und ich muss sagen, alles in allem bin ich doch zufrieden. Samstag 8. Platz, Sonntag 11. Platz (natürlich B-Wertung). 
Gruß


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> So, ich habs auch geschafft. Nach 8 Monaten Rennpause (Kreuzband-OP) weiß ich jetzt, wo ich stehe und ich muss sagen, alles in allem bin ich doch zufrieden. Samstag 8. Platz, Sonntag 11. Platz (natürlich B-Wertung).
> Gruß



samstag ist doch ein geiles ergebnis  oder ??? und sonntag auch (nur 10 leute zwischen dir und dem direktaufstieg...scherzle..)

ne im ernst,das ist doch ein vielversprechender auftakt

joe
der seine allergie in heimischen gefilden pflegt...


----------



## Limit83 (16. April 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> samstag ist doch ein geiles ergebnis  oder ??? und sonntag auch (nur 10 leute zwischen dir und dem direktaufstieg...scherzle..)
> 
> ne im ernst,das ist doch ein vielversprechender auftakt
> 
> ...



Ich find es sind beides geile Ergebnisse. Die Zeitabstände Samstag ärgern mich noch etwas 13 Sekunden zu Platz 5. Aber Sonntag genauso, die 2 Plätze vor mir im Sekundenabtand... Da merk ich einfach dass ich kein CC-Fahrer bin. Knappes Überholen und um Sekunden feilschen liegt mir irgendwie nicht im Blut. 
Gruß


----------



## Mad Maz (16. April 2007)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:

Am Start bin ich ziemlich hinten gestanden. Noch vor dem Starthang gabts vor mir einen Struz und bis ich um den rum und ohne Schwung den Hang oben war, kam ich auch ziemlich am ende in die erste Runde. Als sich alles am ein wenig sortiert hatte konne ich aber gut meine Tempo fahren und habe immer wieder eine Platz gut gemacht. Im Spitzenbereich fehlt es in denn Beinen noch ein wenig, aber die Saison fängt ja auch erst an. Ergebnis: Platz 37. und das gute Gefühl: Da geht noch was! 

P.s. Gibts irgendwo Bilder im I-Net?


----------



## jones (16. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Kurz nach der Zieldurchfahrt / Kurz vor dem geliebten Hustenanfall..



kann das sein, dass wir ne zeit lang zusammen mit einem von nox-racing in ner dreiergruppe gefahren sind? ich war der mit´m gelben pferd auf´m trickot


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Ich find es sind beides geile Ergebnisse. Die Zeitabstände Samstag ärgern mich noch etwas 13 Sekunden zu Platz 5. Aber Sonntag genauso, die 2 Plätze vor mir im Sekundenabtand... Da merk ich einfach dass ich kein CC-Fahrer bin. Knappes Überholen und um Sekunden feilschen liegt mir irgendwie nicht im Blut.
> Gruß



ok...hab grad die kompletten listen studiert...sonntag auch geil  

aber das samstagsergebnis find ich noch geiler...

joe


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2007)

jones schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass wir ne zeit lang zusammen mit einem von nox-racing in ner dreiergruppe gefahren sind? ich war der mit´m gelben pferd auf´m trickot



An ein Pferdetrikot kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, ist aber gut möglich. Mit dem Nox-Fahrer war ich ne Zeit zusammen.


----------



## jones (16. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> An ein Pferdetrikot kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, ist aber gut möglich. Mit dem Nox-Fahrer war ich ne Zeit zusammen.



ok, pferdetrickot trifft es nicht ganz - rawoflex.

war auf jeden fall ein ganz ordentliches rennen.

der sturz von dem nox-fahrer kurz vor schluss tat mir aber schon leid - obwohl ich dadurch noch nen platz "gutgemacht" habe.


----------



## Wave (16. April 2007)

Habe mein erstes Herren-Rennen auch ganz gut überstanden! Stand beim Start direkt mal in der ersten Reihe (wie bin ich da überhaupt hingekommen?).
Start und erste Runde war super, in der zweiten Runde sprang dem Typ vor mir im Starthang die Kette ab und ich bin ihm voll hinten drauf und wieder auf mein eh schon kaputtes Knie *aua*. Die Runden liefen vor sich hin und ich war selbst erstaunt was da gestern ging! Meinetwegen hätte das Rennen eine Runde kürzer sein können da ich dann nicht noch zwei Plätze eingebüst hätte (lag wohl an der fehlenden Grundlage). Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Platz 8 und super zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (16. April 2007)

@Wave: Glückwunsch! Hab gerade beim BDR gelesen, das letztes Jahr die Aufstellung nach Losverfahren erfolgte. Kann also gut sein, dass das dieses Jahr ähnlich war. Leider bin ich bis zu dir nicht mehr vorgekommen, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Sundern, wobei du da mit deinem Heimbonus bestimmt allen um die Ohren fliegen wirst...


----------



## Wave (16. April 2007)

wie gesagt: noch eine runde länger und es wäre aus mit mir gewesen!

heimbonus schön und gut aber hier die runde ist doch etwas heftiger was meiner kräftigen statur eher weniger entgegen kommt....naja, schaun wir mal!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. April 2007)

glückwunsch wave! ist stark bei dem feld!
hast immerhin meinen teamyoungster platt gemacht und der hat mich dieses jahr schon mal derb abgezogen.. 

ich hab immernoch nachwirkungen. gottogott. so im nachhinein kommts mir vor als wär ich total im delirium gewesen, kann mich auch kaum mehr an das rennen erinnern. weiß der geier was da los war...

dafür hab ich jetzt n neues schätzchen! schön weiße haut, straffer hintern und der tick übergewicht is gut angelegt! sie is mir allerdings etwas groß, aber man nimmt halt was man kriegt...  (bald gibts bilder)


----------



## Wave (18. April 2007)

wer fährt denn nu alles von euch beim 2. BL-Rennen in Sundern?!


----------



## Limit83 (18. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> wer fährt denn nu alles von euch beim 2. BL-Rennen in Sundern?!



Bin dabei und gespannt wieviele U19 mir so das Leben schwer machen...
Gruß


----------



## drivingghost (19. April 2007)

Wer lächelt da denn so lieb in die Kamera?  






Foto: Ubi Blutsventje


----------



## simplongravity (19. April 2007)

Hat jemand Infos wo es die Bilder von Münsingen zu sehen gibt? Fotoservice?


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (19. April 2007)

simplongravity schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos wo es die Bilder von Münsingen zu sehen gibt? Fotoservice?



Genau das wollte ich auch fragen!!!


----------



## Limit83 (22. April 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Wer lächelt da denn so lieb in die Kamera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, immer schön am beißen... Nochmal vielen Dank an Ubi für die Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek (24. April 2007)

hallo
kann jemand die strecke von sundern irgendwie kurz beschreiben!würd gern wissen was auf mich zukommt!dank im voraus wir sehen uns samstag und sonntag!!
gruß tomek


----------



## Wave (2. Mai 2007)

Was ist los Leute? War Sundern so schlimm, dass keiner schreibt?

Bei mir lief es wieder super Klasse...trotz Kater und kaputtem Knie vom Vorabend 
Dachte nach 2 Runden echt, dass ich es nicht bis in Zeil schaffe (7 mal die Wiese hoch....puh). Limit kam von hinten auch immer näher. Irgendwann ist dann zum Glück noch der Knoten geplatzt und....siehe Ergebnisliste


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2007)

Lief auch ganz gut bei mir, hatte immer 4-5 Leute vor mir am Berg in Sichtkontakt u. a. Wave , bis mir die Kette zwischen großes Kettenblatt und Kurbel fiel und dabei das äußere Leitblech vom Umwerfer verbog. Von da an musst ich bei jedem Schaltvorgang vorn aufpassen. Als mich dann Lukas Kubis stehen lies, war die Motivation natürlich auch dahin... 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß in Heubach, wir sehen uns in Albstadt wieder!
Gruß


----------



## Aison (3. Mai 2007)

Hab auch noch ein Bildlein von mir ^^ von der Start/Ziel Passage  Allerdings ein Rennen in der Schweiz 




(klick zum vergrössern)


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Mai 2007)

hmm interessant, was ihr so für ergebnisse erzielt habt, klingt doch ganz gut...
ich werde dieses jahr mein erstes rennen fahren, es findet in haltern statt.
www.atv-haltern.de
die strecke ist ein teil des nrw-cups, allerdings habe ich noch keine lizenz und werde erst mal bei der u-19 funklasse an den start gehen...

Viel Glück euch für die saison

Edit: So habe mich gerade angemeldet...
Nur versteh ich net ganz wieviele Runden da gefahren werden, als fahrzeit geben die 40 min an, bei einer streckenlänge von 5,2 km und 100 hm 
also irgendwas passt da net...werde wohl mal anrufen müssen...


----------



## Aison (4. Mai 2007)

Wieso? das sind ca. 4 Runden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. Mai 2007)

wieder mal null druck&ausgestiegen. noch fragen?

-

gute veranstaltung wars allemal!


----------



## Randy Andy (4. Mai 2007)

@ all

War gestern Abend kurz die Strecke abfahren. Macht euch auf was gefasst!!! Abfahrten sind ähnlich wie in Houffalize (Extrem steil und schnell ) allerdings stöhren die vielen Bäume die links und rechts den Trail säumen. Boden ist noch pfurztrocken und loose, allerdings soll´s ja morgen leicht regnen. 

Aufstieg ist nahezu der gleiche wie die Jahre zuvor. 

Macht euch die fettesten Reifen drauf die ihr zu Hause habt und haut euch zur Sicherheit noch ne portion Milch rein. Federweg auf maximum trimmen!

Bis zum Wochenende

Randy


----------



## Mad Maz (4. Mai 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> War gestern Abend kurz die Strecke abfahren. Macht euch auf was gefasst!!! Abfahrten sind ähnlich wie in Houffalize (Extrem steil und schnell ) allerdings stöhren die vielen Bäume die links und rechts den Trail säumen. Boden ist noch pfurztrocken und loose, allerdings soll´s ja morgen leicht regnen.
> 
> ...



So ziemlich das gleich haben dein Vereinskollegen gestern auch erzählt. Und noch irgenwas von nem min. 1m Drop. Das kann ja (H)Eiter werden


----------



## Wave (4. Mai 2007)

so eine geile strecke in hebauch und ich kann nicht starten!


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Mai 2007)

@aison: ja rein rechnerisch kommt das hin, nur sollte man vorher vieleicht nochmal anrufen um es 100 % ig zu haben..


----------



## Wave (4. Mai 2007)

es wird bis zum rennen nie 100%ig sein! bei euch sind 40min angesetzt: d.h. ihr fahrt eine runde und dann wird anhand der ersten rundenzeit geschaut wieviele runden ihr in 40min absolvieren könnt....


----------



## jones (4. Mai 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> War gestern Abend kurz die Strecke abfahren. Macht euch auf was gefasst!!! Abfahrten sind ähnlich wie in Houffalize (Extrem steil und schnell ) allerdings stöhren die vielen Bäume die links und rechts den Trail säumen. Boden ist noch pfurztrocken und loose, allerdings soll´s ja morgen leicht regnen.
> 
> ...



   
och nee - die abfahrt vom letzten jahr hätte mir auch gereicht  

der anstieg ist ja zum glück noch drin


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Mai 2007)

hmm ok, und wie ist das dann wenn da zb. 3,2 runden rauskommt??? wird dann trotzdem 4 gefharen oder was???
vor allem wie erfahre ich das während ich fahre:S


----------



## Aison (4. Mai 2007)

Dafür gibts ne Rundentafel (für dich) und einen Speaker (für Zuschauer). Für etwas hast ja nen Chip am Fussgelenk (jedenfalls bei uns ist das so), da sagt der Speaker oft bei der Durchfahrt, wieviele Runden noch zu absolvieren sind, wie gross der Rückstand ist usw. (kann er ja direkt vom Bildschirm ablesen). Ist zwar für die Zuschauer, aber ab und zu schnappt man ja noch was auf. Ich werde jedenfalls immer hellhörig, wenn ich meinen Namen im Lautsprecher höre ^^

Achja und letzte Runde wird oft mit ner Glocke angekündigt, haha  Ertönt die Glocke --> letzte Runde ^^. So geht das hier, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es in DE anders ist.

Schlussendlich ist es doch wurscht ob du eine mehr oder weniger fahren musst, fahr einfach  Du kannst es ja sowieso nicht direkt beeinflussen.


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Mai 2007)

jo ich fahr einfach, irnwann wird mich schon ein streckenposten einsammeln...
ja er fährt noch, er fährt noch, er fährt noch
jaaaaaaa er fährt noch,  er fährt noch, steehet niiiiiicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (5. Mai 2007)

Wir kommen auch mit 2-3 Fahrern vorbei (B-Rennen, Masters gibt's ja wieder nicht). 
Eher als Training und wegen der Atmosphäre. Auf den 1m-Drop freue ich mich 
mit meiner SID schon ganz besonders. 
Regenreifen habe ich auch noch keine. Das wird lustig.

Allen viel Spaß!

Thb


----------



## drivingghost (5. Mai 2007)

Der neue Downhill schliesst mit einem Mörderdrop
dies der Text zu diesem Foto auf der bsn seite






nach drop schaut mir das aber nicht aus


----------



## Aison (5. Mai 2007)

würde mich auch wundern, einen 1m Drop in einem CC Rennen zu finden


----------



## Randy Andy (5. Mai 2007)

Der "Drop" der auf dem Bild zu sehen ist haben sie mitlerweile wieder raußgenommen. 
Der wirkliche Drop der sicherlich n 3/4 Meter bis Meter hoch ist ist in der Festen Downhillstrecke gebaut die die CC Piloten am Sonntag allerdings zum Teil auch runter müßen. Allerdings hatte mir n Streckenbauer erzählt das sie da wohl noch n Chickenway um diesen Drop bauen werden da dieser ohne massig Federweg dann doch zu heftig sei. 

Grüße

R


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Mai 2007)

Der Drop war über einen Meter hoch und nachdem es schon einige der 
Freerider hingehauen hatte, haben sie ihn für's XC geschlossen.

Der Rest des Downhills war zwar anspruchsvoll, aber eigentlich 
schön flüssig zu fahren. Leider haben mich in den ersten zwei Runden
unzählige Schnullis ausgebremst, die aus dem Rennradbereich kommen 
müssen und als ich in der Dritten dann endlich freie Bahn hatte, hat's
mir bei einem derben Versteuerer meinen pseudo-UST Reifen (Schleim)
fast von der (Mavic-) Felge gezogen (wenn man halt nicht lenken kann).
Bin dann mit ca. 1 Bar die nächsten 500m runtergeeiert und kam auf die 
bescheuerte Idee, die steilsten Serpentinen auch noch zu fahren, bevor 
ich flicke. Musste natülich nach 30m den Abflug machen und konnte dann 
im Steilhang flicken. Die 1. Co2-Patrone ging wie immer daneben und
nach dem Aufpumpen konnte ich erst mal nicht aufsteigen, weils zu steil war.
Das ganze hat sich wie eine Ewigkeit angefühlt, aber die reine Standzeit 
waren laut Uhr nur 2 Min. Na ja, da meine Lunge sowieso zu war, bin ich die 
letzte Runde dann nur noch locker zu Ende gefahren. War sowieso jenseits 
von Gut und Böse. 

Was mich geärgert hat war, dass wir nur 1:05 (Siegzeit) fahren durften, 
statt der versprochenen 1:30. Da sind Hobbyrennen ja länger. 
Unser Teamschnellster, der Wolfgang, hätte dann wohl sogar gewonnen 
statt "nur" den zweiten zu belegen. Na ja, war trotzdem nett.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Damenrennen. Da sind die Top10 im Downhill 
schneller gewesen, als fast alle B-Fahrer - Hut ab. Um die Steilheit 
abschätzen zu können - der kleine Junge oben steht gerade, die Bäume 
stehen schief.




Thb

Ach ja - mein Bruder ist im Hobbyrennen Dritter geworden.


----------



## drivingghost (8. Mai 2007)

Ich fand dar Rennen klasse, beim Abfahren der Strecke vor dem Wettkampf war ich zwar gar nicht begeistert , im Rennen selbst war es dann aber richtig schön und die Abfahrt hatte ihren Schrecken verloren. 
Dafür, dass ich zwei Wochen absolut keinen Sport gemacht habe, war ich mit dem schlechten Endergebnis aber trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## Mad Maz (8. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Der Drop war über einen Meter hoch und nachdem es schon einige der
> Freerider hingehauen hatte, haben sie ihn für's XC geschlossen.



Wo war den dieser ominöse Drop? Es wurde doch nur der Steilhang vor der zweiten Verpflegungszone rausgenomen. 



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Leider haben mich in den ersten zwei Runden
> unzählige Schnullis ausgebremst, die aus dem Rennradbereich kommen
> müssen



Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht gemeint bin.  Ich durfte diesmal aus der zweiten Reihe starten. Weiß der Henker warum. 

In der dritten Runde hatte ich kurz vor der Abfahrt den tolkühnen Plan drivingghost zu überholen, was aber nicht wirklich was gebracht hat, da es mit kurz darauf ordentlich geschmissen hat. Nächstes mal werd ich die Attacke dann doch lieber im uphill wagen.  

In der letzen Runde hab ich den Downhill etwas langsamer angehen lassen und wurde promt noch von nem Fuji-Fahrer überholt.
Albstadt werde ich noch fahren und mich dann wohl eher wieder den Marathons widmen.


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Mai 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Wo war den dieser ominöse Drop? Es wurde doch nur der Steilhang vor der zweiten Verpflegungszone rausgenomen.


Der Drop war ziemlich am Anfang der langen Abfahrt.
Wäre ihn beim ersten Abfahren fast gefahren (unabsichtlich).
Das Ding wäre aber echt zu heftig gewesen. 
Da war der kleine Drop in Albstadt viel harmloser.



Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht gemeint bin.  Ich durfte diesmal aus der zweiten Reihe starten. Weiß der Henker warum.


Schon vorher BL-Punkte gesammelt? Frühmelder?
Mein Bruder hat die ersten zwei Runden auf den steilen Serpentinen gefilmt.
Echt hart, was da so abging. So ein Typ in gelbem Magura-Trikot hat im 
Tippelschritt die Abfahrt runter geschoben und vier Fahrer hingen
fluchend hinten dran. Nr. 407 - M****** S*****, bist du das zufällig?  
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass im Rennen das Großhirn ausschaltet. Passiert mir auch noch. 
Da haben die hinten dran auch einfach nicht laut genug gebrüllt.
Nicht aufgeben und schön weiter XC fahren. Das bringt auch für Marathons viel.  

Thb


----------



## drivingghost (8. Mai 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> .
> 
> In der dritten Runde hatte ich kurz vor der Abfahrt den tolkühnen Plan drivingghost zu überholen, was aber nicht wirklich was gebracht hat, da es mit kurz darauf ordentlich geschmissen hat. Nächstes mal werd ich die Attacke dann doch lieber im uphill wagen.



Du warst das.... Sah gar nicht gut aus, der Abflug. Rad oben gelassen und die Böschung runtergesegelt. Tat mir schon vom Zusehen weh, aber Da Du noch beenden konntest, ist wohl nichts ernstes passiert.  

@thud: ist es irgendwie möglich, an die Filmaufnahmen deines Bruders zu kommen? Kannst die irgendwie auf CD bannen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (8. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Der Drop war ziemlich am Anfang der langen Abfahrt.
> Wäre ihn beim ersten Abfahren fast gefahren (unabsichtlich).
> Das Ding wäre aber echt zu heftig gewesen.
> Da war der kleine Drop in Albstadt viel harmloser.
> ...



kannst das video vllt online stellen - bei youtube oder so?

vllt. bin ich da auch drauf


----------



## Racer09 (8. Mai 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> In der letzen Runde hab ich den Downhill etwas langsamer angehen lassen und wurde promt noch von nem Fuji-Fahrer überholt.
> Albstadt werde ich noch fahren und mich dann wohl eher wieder den Marathons widmen.



glaub das war ich... im Sprint kurz vor der letzten steilen Passage an dir vorbei???? und dann in der letzten Abfahrt mächtig am Gashahn gedreht...


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Mai 2007)

Soo, jetzt habe ich mal ein paar Vids hochgeladen.
zunächst mal das B-Rennen mit einigen peinlichen Szenen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYxbC8wGOL0
(habe auch meinen missglückten Versuch einer alternativen Linie drin gelassen)

Das Damenrennen (sorry für die blöden Kommentare):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnFcJxeI5zU

Das A-Herrenrennen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwDbyGoyQG0

 

Thb


----------



## jones (9. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt habe ich mal ein paar Vids hochgeladen.
> zunächst mal das B-Rennen mit einigen peinlichen Szenen:...
> Thb



hihi - bin sogar drauf. der hinter dem MAGURA-fußgänger  
schöner kommentar 

hast vllt. noch den titel von dem lied im a-video?


----------



## Mad Maz (9. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Der Drop war ziemlich am Anfang der langen Abfahrt.
> Wäre ihn beim ersten Abfahren fast gefahren (unabsichtlich).
> Das Ding wäre aber echt zu heftig gewesen.
> Da war der kleine Drop in Albstadt viel harmloser.
> ...



*Ja, ich gestehe*. Ich bin der Maguraler. Sieht im Video echt voll bescheuert aus. Aber was ich zu meiner Entlastung zu sagen habe: 
In der Kurve vorher hats direkt vor mir eine geschmissen und ich musste anhalten, absteige und um ihn rum steigen (war glaube der im roten Trikot den man am Ende der Szene am Rand stehen sieht). In der Situation hielt ich es für die besser Variante das gerade Stück runter zu laufen und erst da wieder aufzusteigen.

So, jetzt könnt ihr weiterlestern.


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Mai 2007)

@ Mad Maz: wenn's dich tröstet - den Moritz Milatz haben sie auch auf dem Downhill
weiter oben von hinten angeschrien, dass er schneller fahren soll.
Nächstes Mal einfach gleich oben die anderen durchlassen. 
Ich habe ganz oben an der Geraden geflickt und auch einen durchgelassen, 
weil ich im Steilstück nicht auf's bike kam und schieben musste.

@ jones: Smashmouth - walking on the sun.
Wenn du richtig gebrüllt hättest, wäre er wohl zur Seite gegangen.
Man muss sich in XC Rennen ca. 3x so laut und seehr einfach artikulieren.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (9. Mai 2007)

@ thunderbird

Tip top, schön anzuschaun!

Randy


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (9. Mai 2007)

@Thunderbird: Danke für das Bereitstellen der schönen Aufnahmen! 

Ich war das Wochenende über als Zuschauer vor Ort und bin immer noch von Strecke, Stimmung und den Leistungen der Fahrer begeistert.

Noch was Anderes: Beim Juniorenrennen am Sonntag gegen 11.00Uhr kam es im oberen Teil der ersten Abfahrt an der Steilkante (auch zu sehen im Video der A-Herren) zwischen zwei Fahrern zu einem Zwischenfall wobei einer von den beiden (mit einem Rocky Vertex, Formula Oro Puro) stürzte und aufgeben musste. Wenn derjenige hier mitliest oder jemandem bekannt ist würde ich mich über eine kurze Nachricht freuen!


----------



## simplongravity (9. Mai 2007)

@CC-Wölfchen

Ahh ich weiß wen du meinst,
der hat sich in der letzten Runde vor mir bös geschmissen. Wenn du sagst wieso die Infos haben willst rück ich auch mit dem Namen raus.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!
In einer Woche gehts schon wieder weiter. Wer ist denn alles in Albstadt dabei? Habe mal gehört, dass sie die Strecke im Vergleich zur DM verändert haben sollen? Weiß da jemand mehr?
Gruß Limit


----------



## jones (12. Mai 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> In einer Woche gehts schon wieder weiter. Wer ist denn alles in Albstadt dabei? Habe mal gehört, dass sie die Strecke im Vergleich zur DM verändert haben sollen? Weiß da jemand mehr?
> Gruß Limit



strecke wurde nicht verändert (bis auf eine winzige kleinigkeit - ist aber in den alten streckenverlauf eingebaut  )


nur die strecke für den marathon wurde in der ersten runde verlegt.


----------



## drivingghost (12. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> strecke wurde nicht verändert (bis auf eine winzige kleinigkeit - ist aber in den alten streckenverlauf eingebaut  )



Sag doch einfach, was veränder wurde. Oder ist es ein Geheimnis?

Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich auch am Start stehen. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.


----------



## jones (12. Mai 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach, was veränder wurde. Oder ist es ein Geheimnis?
> 
> Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich auch am Start stehen. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.



naja - geändert in dem sinne wurde nichts.

es wurde nur einmal der untergrund verändert

wetter müsste passen - laut wetterbericht hier von uns aus der kaserne.
trocken ist die strecke ja kein problem. wenn´s aber nass wird, dann ist die sache nimmer so einfach, aber immer noch gut machbar. war letzten, als es so geregnet hat öfters auf der strecke unterwegs. mit den entsprechenden reifen und bischen drift-gefühl kein problem


----------



## jones (16. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen,

komme gerade von der strecke für´s wochenende.

die "änderung" wurde heute mittag nun fertig und ich konnte gleich als erster mal testen.

sieht wie folgt aus:

nach der brücke (dürften ja einige kennen) geht es direkt in ein wasserbecken rein. also direkt von der abfahrt der brücke ins wasser und dann mit einem sprung aus dem becken raus.

mach richtig spaß - nur bekommt man halt nasse füße  

aber bei dem wetter momentan ist das ja egal.

leider kann ich am we nicht starten   - aber ich werd schon ab dem b-rennen an der strecke sein. vllt. sieht man sich ja


----------



## jones (18. Mai 2007)

so, dann führ ich meinen monolog mal weiter:

oben nach der treppe hatte ich eine kleine änderung vergessen.

es geht nicht auf dem direkten weg in die abfahrt, sondern es ist noch ein kleiner bogen durch den wald eingebaut. dieser läuft nicht sonderlich gut, da er erst frisch ausgeschnitten wurde, ist aber technisch absolut nicht anspruchvoll.

die abfahrt nach dem sprung war heute noch ziemlich schmierig und ausgefahren. also eine etwas tiefere fahrrinne und drum herum alles voll modder. dürfte bis sonntag aber noch etwas abtrockenen.

in diesem sinne wünsch ich euch viel spaß. 
kann leider nicht fahren - 8 wochen sportverbot  - und das vor dem heimrennen  .


----------



## jones (19. Mai 2007)

so, hier noch ein aktueller wetterbericht:

blauer himmel, keine wolken in sicht.

angenehme 12°C im moment.

also so wie in münsingen   - wenn es bis morgen so bleibt.

inzwischen (10:30) 15°C und immer noch blauer himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (21. Mai 2007)

so, nachdem ich nicht fahren konnte hab ich wenigstens einiges an bildern gemacht. 

hier mal zwei, die bekannt sein dürften:









@Mad Maz:

hattest du mit einem wohnmobil auf dem schotterplatz bei der halten halle quartier bezogen?


----------



## Randy Andy (21. Mai 2007)

@ jones

sind das Bilder vom B Rennen?

Randy


----------



## jones (21. Mai 2007)

ja, hab auch noch eins von dir, aber das ist leider unglaublich unscharf.

hab erst die zweite runde beim marathon gemerkt, dass ich auf marko gestellt hatte


----------



## Randy Andy (21. Mai 2007)

@ jones

genau darauf wollte ich hinaus!

Na, ja schade. Hat jemand vielleicht aus deinem Verein ( oder auch ein anderer der hier mitliest ) meine Zieldurchfahrt Fotografiert? Bei Fotofaktory ist die leider auch nicht hinterlegt. 

Randy

Grüße


----------



## drivingghost (21. Mai 2007)

Hey Jones, sehr geile Fotos. Kannst Du mir das von dem schönen Trek Fahrer in voller Auflösung schicken? Wäre nett.
drivingghost[at]gmx.de
Und wer Lust und Laune hat: Hier mal so ziemlich alle Fotos von meiner Speicherkarte, bisschen Samstag, bisschen Sonntag:
18mb-die fotoseite braucht lang

Zum Rennen: Mir ging es richtig schlecht, hatte mehrmals überlegt, aus dem Rennen zu gehen. Mein Puls hätte durchweg 10 Schläge höher sein können, er wollte nur nicht.
Zeitweise war ich der Meinung, mit meinen zwei Mitfahrern letzter im Feld zu sein, was glücklicherweise nicht so war, ein paar kamen noch nach


----------



## Mad Maz (21. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> @Mad Maz:
> 
> hattest du mit einem wohnmobil auf dem schotterplatz bei der halten halle quartier bezogen?



Jap, das war ich. Ich hab immer nach einem Rawoflexer mit Spezi Ausschau gehalten ab keinen gesehen. Ich schick dir mein e-Mailadresse per PM. Wäre dankbar für das Bild in groß.



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitweise war ich der Meinung, mit meinen zwei Mitfahrern letzter im Feld zu sein, was glücklicherweise nicht so war, ein paar kamen noch nach


Das hab ich doch gerne für dich gemacht.  
Nach dem Anstieg war ich zweimal an euch dran, hab dann in der Abfahrt aber immer wieder den Anschluß verloren.  

Die Qualität der Durin scheint sich rumzusprechen. (Spitz, Kalentiva)


----------



## jones (21. Mai 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ jones
> 
> genau darauf wollte ich hinaus!
> 
> ...



unser "vereins-fotograf" hat viele bilder gemacht.

sobald er sie online gestellt hat werd ich mal nachschauen und den link reinstellen.


----------



## Limit83 (21. Mai 2007)

Hey! 
Gibts auch noch welche von dem im neuen Endorfin-Solvis Dress? 
Das Rennen lief in Runde 1,2 und 5 gut. Runde 3 und 4 sind zum abhaken, aber ich weiß worans lag. 
Gruß


----------



## jones (21. Mai 2007)

wenn du der auf dem bild bist, dann hab ich noch eins.

aber leider beide nicht besonders gut. hab halt mehr die leute fotografiert, die ich kannte. aber beim nächsten mal kenn ich dich ja dann   -  aber nur, wenn ich dann nicht selbst fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (21. Mai 2007)

Jup, genau der bin ich... vielen Dank! Wie sieht das andere aus? 
Gruß


----------



## Mad Maz (19. Juli 2007)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich es schaffe mich über Datasport für St. Märgen anzumelden aber erst am Renne zu bezahlen (Also in der Startliste nur als vorgemeldet).

Stehe gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2007)

jup, das würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## drivingghost (19. Juli 2007)

Nutzt doch die Rücktrittversicherung für 30 ct bei Datasport


----------



## Stromberg (27. Juli 2007)

Kann jemand mal ne Streckenbeschreibung von St. Märgen geben?


----------



## Milass (27. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube bei Bike2b gabs/gibts ne Streckenbeschreibung und nen Video vom Rennen 2006!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (31. Juli 2007)

ich hätte da von st.märgen auch nen paar bilder, allerdings nur von den ladys, hatte leider nicht mehr zeit.

www.deibert.biz/xc/


----------



## jones (2. August 2007)

fährt jemand von euch in hausach bei der bawü-meisterschaft?


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2007)

also ich habs vor auch wenn ich gerade sonderlich in form bin! wie ist die strecke so?


----------



## keroson (2. August 2007)

also hab letzte Woche mit einem von Hausach gesprochen, n bisschen was wurde verändert, ansonsten wie der TC letztes Jahr, also n guter Mix. Macht sicher Spass. 
Mal schaun, vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei am SOnntag, aufm Renner mit meinem gebrochenen Arm...


----------



## keroson (2. August 2007)

so hier noch Bilder aus St.Märgen...


Gefunden: Ein Fahrrad des Marathon Weltmeisters...





er selbst??? er lag weiter unten, und sprach: "Wie kleine Kinder... da sind ja sogar die Weiber vorher runtergekommen" natürlich in seinem schönen eidgenössischem Dialekt.

Das war beim abfahren, im Rennen selber sah es dann folgendermassen aus:





Die Strecke war hart, die einen lachten (man beachte das Gesicht!!!)





die anderen w...ten (und zollten der dank dem Regen sehr anspruchsvollen Strecke Respekt)





Am Ende konnte aber nur eine gewinnen, und zwar der in der schönsten Tracht:




Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mani!

So und nun verabschidet er sich wieder, der gebrochene Fotograph, der selber nicht teilnehmen konnte, auf seiner Hausstrecke.

Ps: Im 2. Bild ganz rechts, den kenn ich, kennt ihr ihn auch??


----------



## Mad Maz (3. August 2007)

jones schrieb:


> fährt jemand von euch in hausach bei der bawü-meisterschaft?



Jup, bin auch dabei. Bei so wenigen Fahrern bei den Herren könnte ja ein richtig gute Platzierung drin sein.


----------



## Der Yeti (3. August 2007)

wo ich gerade die neue r7 bei dem marathon weltmeister sehe...ist schon einer in den genuss gekommen sie zu fahren??


----------



## Mad Maz (3. August 2007)

So ganz ausgereift ist sie wohl noch nicht:

http://moritz-milatz.de/2-e_75803.b2b,r_8784.htm


----------



## Der Yeti (3. August 2007)

einzelfall?


----------



## drivingghost (3. August 2007)

noch ein paar bilder von st.märgen in der galerie von tv-radsport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (4. August 2007)

Schöne Bilder, besonders die 3 vom Lukas.


----------



## drivingghost (4. August 2007)

Er wird mich jetzt sicher hassen


----------



## Giant_Team (4. August 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Er wird mich jetzt sicher hassen



Ach nö, glaub ich nicht. Der Lukas sieht das locker 
Hab ihm auch gleich die Bilder zugeschickt und wie sich´s gehört auch an den Rest der Teammitglieder.


----------



## drivingghost (4. August 2007)

Ihm hatte ich sie schon vor ein paar Tagen zugeschickt.
Gibt ja noch ein paar mehr von ihm. 
Hier belohnt sich einer nach dem Rennen mit 3cm Nutella auf der Semmel:
Und dann noch eins vom six-pack race am Vortag


----------



## Milass (4. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> wo ich gerade die neue r7 bei dem marathon weltmeister sehe...ist schon einer in den genuss gekommen sie zu fahren??



Ich dachte du willst keine r7 -.-


----------



## keroson (4. August 2007)

Manitou hät die neue R7 n Jahr später bringen sollen, ich tippe mal das die Durin nächstes Jahr Verkaufsschlager wird. An meinem Bike ist sie aller Voraussicht nach dran.


----------



## Der Yeti (4. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ich dachte du willst keine r7 -.-



stimmt ja auch...nur manchmal steht funktionalität über dem eigenen geschmack

wenn dann aber diese hässliche optik auch noch bleibt...dann muss die gabel schon überirdisch geil sein


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2007)

Hat von euch jemand ne Ergebnisliste von Hausach? Musste leider gleich abhaun und konnte nimme schaun! Wie wars bei euch so? 

LG


----------



## Leinetiger (6. August 2007)

Die Strecke in Bad Salzdetfurth ist übrigends wieder fast die gleiche wie im letzten Jahr. Ein paar kleine Änderungen, aber sonst alles beim alten...
Ich bin sie schon ein paar mal abgefahren und die Downhills und ein paar uphills werden wieder schön staubig werden, wenn das wetter so bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (7. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ne Ergebnisliste von Hausach? Musste leider gleich abhaun und konnte nimme schaun! Wie wars bei euch so?
> 
> LG



ergebnisse gibt´s hier www.skiclub-hausach.de

um es kurz zu fassen - es lief besch...


----------



## Leinetiger (18. August 2007)

Es gibt einen tollen Sprung in Bad Salzdetfurth... Einen verletzten gab es gestern schon beim Training...


----------



## RobBj123 (18. August 2007)

Jedes Jahr wird die Kante ein Stück höher...


----------



## drivingghost (18. August 2007)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr wird die Kante ein Stück höher...



oder du schrumpfst jedes jahr ein stücken mehr...


----------



## Resistant306 (19. August 2007)

Ich war heute da. Das fand ich an dem Kurs am besten. Diesen Waschbrettdouble den sie in der Stadt aufgeschüttet haben, hätte ich gern mal von der anderen Seite gesprungen.


----------



## sh0rt (20. August 2007)

ich war auch da...mein erstes mal auf einem MTB Event  
Ich fand es echt Klasse und die Stimmung war gut.

Habe auch ein paar Fotos gemacht: www.odzubiel.de/MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (20. August 2007)

Super Fotos!!!


----------



## simplongravity (20. August 2007)

Weiß jemand von euch wie man an die Bilder der Kameras drankommt die selbstauslösend Bilder gemacht hatten bzw. die der professionellen Fotografen?
Fotoservice????


----------



## sh0rt (20. August 2007)

Die Selbstauslöser Kamera war von http://www.sportograf.de/index2.php zumindest glaube ich das. URL ist von Bad Salzdetfurth Seite.

Mehr weiss ich leider nicht, ich war Sonntag den ganzen Tag da und bin ein wenig am Downhillbereich rumgestolpert...


----------



## Randy Andy (20. August 2007)

@ Sh0rt

Tolle Fotos!!! 

Randy


----------



## Stromberg (31. August 2007)

Mal ne Frage an welche, die in die A-Klasse aufgestiegen sind. Ich bin dieses Jahr auf der Straße in die B und über die Aufstiegsrennen beim MTB in die A aufgestiegen. Wird jetzt automatisch 2008 A in die Lizenz eingetragen, oder muss ich da aktiv was tun, damit da nicht B drin steht?


----------



## RobBj123 (31. August 2007)

Letztes Jahr gabs doch noch das Ankreuzkästchen auf dem Lizenzantrag in dem man seine Klasse "wählen" konnte. Kannst ja dabei schreiben, dass du 2008 MTB A Fahrer bist. 

Andererseits gibts doch jetzt eh die Listen der A und B Fahrer nur noch online und jeder ist selber für seine Klasse verantwortlich. Also kannst du, egal welche Klasse auf der Lizenz steht, in einer höheren Klasse starten. Der Lizenz sieht man ja nicht mehr an, ob du aufgestiegen bist.


----------



## Stromberg (10. September 2007)

Nächste Frage eines Unwissenden: Was muss man tun, um MTB-A zu bleiben? Auf der Straße ist das ganz klar, beim MTB ab ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## jones (10. September 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Nächste Frage eines Unwissenden: Was muss man tun, um MTB-A zu bleiben? Auf der Straße ist das ganz klar, beim MTB ab ich nichts gefunden.



soweit ich mich erinnere brauchst mindestens einen punkt


----------



## Wave (10. September 2007)

bis zu welchen platz steigt man eigentlich auf? 20?


----------



## Racer09 (10. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> bis zu welchen platz steigt man eigentlich auf? 20?



Hi Marc, ja ersten 20. der Aufstiegsgesamtwertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (10. September 2007)

mmmh 21.


----------



## Milass (10. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> mmmh 21.



 ärgerlich


----------



## Racer09 (10. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> mmmh 21.



hättest ja nur ein Rennen mehr fahren müssen, hättest du ja locker geschafft...


----------



## Wave (10. September 2007)

naja, 21. mit 2 rennen ist doch gut...mehr muss nicht


----------



## Stromberg (11. September 2007)

jones schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnere brauchst mindestens einen punkt


Und den gibts bis zu welchem Platz in der BL? Zählen UCI-Marathons auch? Sorry, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, da ich primär Straße fahre...


----------



## Thunderbird (12. September 2007)

30 - und nur BL.
Hart bis unmöglich.
Man hat aber glaube ich 2 Jahre Schonzeit.

Thb


----------



## Stromberg (12. September 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> 30 - und nur BL.
> Hart bis unmöglich.
> Man hat aber glaube ich 2 Jahre Schonzeit.
> 
> Thb


Danke. Dumm nur, dass man soche Sachen bei rad-net nicht findet, ich zumindest nicht. Da wirds dann über die Straße wesentlich einfacher, die Klasse zu halten - für mich zumindest.

Wenn ich mir so anschaue, we lange es gedauert hat, bis jemand auf diese Fragen Antwort wusste, frage ich mich, ob man das Unterforum nicht in CC Touring oder CC Posing umbenennen sollte...  

*duck und weg*


----------



## Mad Maz (12. September 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Zählen UCI-Marathons auch?



Bei den UCI-Marathons erhält man XCM-Punkt. Beim CrossCountry XCO-Punkte. Das sind zwei getrennte Wertungen. Siehe: http://www.uci.ch/ucinet/uci.asp?page=rankings&discipline=mtb&ryear=2006&ridercategory=me&l=eng



Thunderbird schrieb:


> 30 - und nur BL.



Dann helfen UCI-Punkte aus den nationalen Meisterschaften zum Beispiel nichts?



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Man hat aber glaube ich 2 Jahre Schonzeit.



Echt? Hab ich jezt noch nie gehört.


----------



## jones (12. September 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Man hat aber glaube ich 2 Jahre Schonzeit.



mit der "schonzeit" hast glaub nur ein jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (12. September 2007)

Natürlich sind XC-Meisterschaften auch mit drin.
Meinte eben, dass die Marathons nicht zählen.

Das mit den 2 Jahren habe ich nur so mitbekommen:
Da waren Kumpels 2 Jahre A-Fahrer, obwohl sie wie 80 %
der Aufsteiger nach 3-4 A-Rennen gefrustet aufgehört haben.
Im Endeffekt hat man dann wie jones schon sagt nur 1 Jahr Schonzeit.
Im 2. Jahr muss Leistung gebracht werden und im 3. Jahr muss 
man dann wieder runter. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Das wurde hier alles schon mal erörtert. 
Bin nur zu faul zum nachschauen.
Kann einem aber auch eigentlich egal sein.
Wie gesagt - Top 30 schaffen nur absolute Tiere.


----------



## jones (12. September 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - Top 30 schaffen nur absolute Tiere.



bei rennen wie heubach oder albstadt sind paltz 1-31 ja fast ausnahmslos mit pros besetzt - schon übel

da muss man schon richtig talent haben, wenn man als "nebenherfahrer" da mitmischen will

(mit nebenherfahrer mein ich halt leute wie die meißten hier, die noch studieren, zur schule gehen, arbeiten, etc)


----------



## Wave (12. September 2007)

hui....auf deinen beitrag hab ich gerade erstmal die listen von diesem jahr nachgeschaut! unglaublich!!!

platz 30 in heubach: bart brentjens 

naja, top 50sollte schon drin sein, zumindest einmal....bei top beinen und schwächelnder konkurrenz


----------



## Stromberg (12. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> hui....auf deinen beitrag hab ich gerade erstmal die listen von diesem jahr nachgeschaut! unglaublich!!!
> 
> platz 30 in heubach: bart brentjens
> 
> naja, top 50sollte schon drin sein, zumindest einmal....bei top beinen und schwächelnder konkurrenz


Top50 scheint aber leider nichts zu helfen.

Diese Schonfrist hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Also 2008 A. Ohne UCI-Punkt dann 2009 immer noch A oder schon wieder B? Auf der Straße wäre man ohne Platzierungen 2009 wieder ne Klasse tiefer. Kompliziert das alles, als ob die Fahrerei nicht stressig genug wäre...


----------



## xc-mtb (12. September 2007)

Ich hab was von Top-40 gehört, kann auch sein das U-23 rausgerechnet wird.

Bis Münsingen dann


----------



## kleiber (29. September 2007)

Hi, entschuldigt bitte die blöde Frage, aber kann mir jemand die Termine der Bundesliga für 2008 sagen. Bestimmt stehts schon irgendwo auf rad-net aber ich finde es nicht :-(. 
Grüße Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (29. September 2007)

Also ich hab noch nix an Terminen für 2008 gefunden


----------



## Wave (29. September 2007)

12./13. April Münsingen
24./25. Mai Heubach
6./7. September noch offen
20./21. September Bad Salzdetfurth

mehr gibts nächstes jahr nicht!


----------



## Milass (29. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> 12./13. April Münsingen
> 24./25. Mai Heubach
> 6./7. September noch offen
> 20./21. September Bad Salzdetfurth
> ...



4 Rennen nur?? Woher hast du die Information?


----------



## Wave (29. September 2007)

ja, nur vier! wenn sich kein veranstalter für das eine rennen findet, wohl sogar nur drei.

steht in der aktuellen bikesportnews (seite 98)


----------



## Meridaracer (29. September 2007)

Na 3 Rennen währen aber echt wenig für die Bundesliga


----------



## Milass (29. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> ja, nur vier! wenn sich kein veranstalter für das eine rennen findet, wohl sogar nur drei.
> 
> steht in der aktuellen bikesportnews (seite 98)



3 Rennen wären ja eine frechheit...dann kann man die bl nächstes jahr gleich ausfallen lassen...

Ich versteh nich wieso sich die anderen nicht mehr in der lage sehen die rennen zu organisieren?


----------



## Wave (29. September 2007)

Gibt sicherlich genug Gründe aber es wurde auch versucht den Veranstaltern gewisse Termine aufs Auge zu drücken (wegen des vollen Terminkalenders mit World- und Swisspowercup).


----------



## Thunderbird (29. September 2007)

In St. Märgen wird ja wohl was stattfinden 
und ob sich das Rennen jetzt BL oder nicht nennt, ist mir egal.

Thb


----------



## Meridaracer (29. September 2007)

auch Albstadt ist nicht im Kalender und wehe die kommen auf die Idee wieder Hamburg oder so was mit in den Rennkalender aufzunehmen denn da ist es einfach zu flach


----------



## Milass (29. September 2007)

Die könnten mal was in Hessen organisieren, hier gibts auch schöne strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (29. September 2007)

Die Bundesliga findet doch nicht im Ausland statt, Milass.


----------



## jones (29. September 2007)

das rennen in albstadt fällt nächstes jahr wegen der marathon-em aus

sonst wäre da auch noch eins


----------



## Meridaracer (29. September 2007)

jones schrieb:


> das rennen in albstadt fällt nächstes jahr wegen der marathon-em aus
> 
> sonst wäre da auch noch eins



Schon wieder Marathon-EM in Deutschland ist doch schon dieses Jahr in St. Märgen


----------



## Milass (29. September 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Die Bundesliga findet doch nicht im Ausland statt, Milass.



...irgendwann begegnen wir uns noch im rennen ich warte dann im ziel auf dich


----------



## zwärg (29. September 2007)

off topic 
@Milass,spc ist viel besser


----------



## Milass (29. September 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> off topic
> @Milass,spc ist viel besser



Qualität statt Quantität


----------



## drivingghost (29. September 2007)

@merida: war die nicht heute in St.Wendel?

@Milass: kein Problem, du weisst ja, dass ich die Bundesligarennen nur im GA1 Bereich fahre (;


----------



## Meridaracer (29. September 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> @merida: war die nicht heute in St.Wendel?
> (;



oder so


----------



## zwärg (29. September 2007)

hehe,aber beim spc fahren mehr pros(absalon,näf,frischi und und und...)
der spc ist halt die champions leauge des mtb sports


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (29. September 2007)

gibt es beim SPC nicht auch zwei klassen? einmal die Pros und irgendeine "Amateurklasse"?
Wonach wird da eingeteilt?


----------



## zwärg (29. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> gibt es beim SPC nicht auch zwei klassen? einmal die Pros und irgendeine "Amateurklasse"?
> Wonach wird da eingeteilt?



ja klar gibt es da klassen.
also:
es gibt 5 kinder kategorien,(soft U9,cross U11 geschiklichkeits parcours),rock U13,mega U15 und hard U17.

dan kommen die lizenzierten fahrer, die junioren u19.
dan gibts noch die amature,die haben noch nicht genug punkte um bei der elite zu starten.elite und u23 straten gemeinsam und werden nur in der gesamt wertung getrent! bei den frauen das gleiche.

wenn es noch fragen gibt,nur frage 
PS:wer schreib fehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Racer09 (30. September 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> hehe,aber beim spc fahren mehr pros(absalon,näf,frischi und und und...)
> der spc ist halt die champions leauge des mtb sports



das möchte ich mal schwer bezweifeln. Guck dir nurmal die Starterlisten der Buli 07 an, fast kaum ein Unterschied zum WC(Kurschart, Sauser, Näf, Vogel, Leuchs, Kässiakov, Hermida, Absolon, Soukop, Fumic, Gujan,.. um nur einige zu nennen). Momentane Rangliste ganz klar WC, Bundesliga, Swisspowercup....


----------



## zwärg (30. September 2007)

die starten ja alle auch beim spc.schau mal unter
www.swisspowercup.ch du wirst sehen,spc ist genau so wenn nicht stärker besetzt.
lg zwärg


----------



## Meridaracer (30. September 2007)

Im Prinzip ist doch jetzt erstmal egal welches bessere besetzt ist.
Fakt ist die Bundesliga hätte mit nur 3 Rennen zu wenig.
Also lassen wir uns überraschen was noch so rauskommt, denn es ist ja noch nicht einmal 2008. Ist dieser Stand im Januar immer noch so dann könnte man sich mal ne Platte machen.


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2007)

Nur 3 BL rennen? Das ist ja viel zu wenig! Shit und das erste kann ich schon ned weil meine schwester konfirmiert wird! *nein* Dann sinds ja nur noch zwei.... :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (4. Oktober 2007)

Kann irgendjemand das Gerücht bestätigen das es nächstes Jahr jeweils ein extra U23 Rennen geben wird?  

Würde ja sicherlich auch auf die Startzeit der Aufstiegsrennen Auswirkung haben. Ich persöhnlich würde den Samstag Nachmittag gut finden.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Oktober 2007)

Nächstes Jahr sind 9 Worldcups (dieses Jahr waren es mit Mühe und Not nur 6 Rennen) und die Olympischen Spiele. Zusätzlich gibt es die EM in Sankt Wendel sowie die WM in Italien. Darüber hinaus ist einer der Weltcups in Canberra in Australien, was einen immensen zeitlichen Reiseaufwand erfordert. Und dann ist da noch der hochklassig besetzte Swisspowercup, an dem sehr viele Spitzenfahrer/innen teilnehmen wollen.

Es gibt dieses Jahr lediglich 4 Bundesliga-Veranstaltungen, unter anderem auch deshalb, weil

1.	Wetter wohl freiwillig verzichtet hat
2.	Albstadt die Marathon-EM veranstaltet
3.	in St. Märgen die Deutschen Meisterschaften stattfinden

Und viertens:

Unter dem Aspekt, dass im kommenden Jahr so viele Rennen stattfinden hat man sich gedacht, lieber auf das ein oder andere Bundesliga-Rennen zu verzichten, um das mittlerweile sehr hohe  Niveau der Serie nicht zu gefährden. Man befürchtet wohl, dass viele internationale Spitzenfahrer/innen auf einen Start bei der Bundesliga verzichten würden, weil sie diese Rennen auf Grund der Vielzahl der Veranstaltungen nicht mehr in ihrem Terminkalender unterbringen können.


----------



## Meridaracer (4. Oktober 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Kann irgendjemand das Gerücht bestätigen das es nächstes Jahr jeweils ein extra U23 Rennen geben wird?
> 
> Würde ja sicherlich auch auf die Startzeit der Aufstiegsrennen Auswirkung haben. Ich persöhnlich würde den Samstag Nachmittag gut finden.



Na das währe ja mal echt ne klasse Sache und Samstag währe echt gut. Jetzt muss es uns nur noch einer bestätigen wenn es so sein sollte


----------



## Wave (4. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr sind 9 Worldcups (dieses Jahr waren es mit Mühe und Not nur 6 Rennen) und die Olympischen Spiele. Zusätzlich gibt es die EM in Sankt Wendel sowie die WM in Italien. Darüber hinaus ist einer der Weltcups in Canberra in Australien, was einen immensen zeitlichen Reiseaufwand erfordert. Und dann ist da noch der hochklassig besetzte Swisspowercup, an dem sehr viele Spitzenfahrer/innen teilnehmen wollen.
> 
> Es gibt dieses Jahr lediglich 4 Bundesliga-Veranstaltungen, unter anderem auch deshalb, weil
> 
> ...



und zur ergänzung, um die liste komplett zu machen;

fünftens: weil sundern der termin im september nicht passt aber wegen der vielzahl anderer rennen kein anderer (bzw. der wunschtermin) mehr frei ist!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Oktober 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> und zur ergänzung, um die liste komplett zu machen;
> 
> fünftens: weil sundern der termin im september nicht passt aber wegen der vielzahl anderer rennen kein anderer (bzw. der wunschtermin) mehr frei ist!



Dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Ausser, dass das Starterfeld bei der Elite in Sundern eigentlich sowieso nicht (oder besser nie) mit den Rennen in Münsingen oder beispielsweise in Heubach mithalten konnte. Sankt Märgen ist übrigens ähnlich gelagert was das Teilnehmerfeld betrifft.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Oktober 2007)

Und wegen des engen Terminkalenders im kommenden Jahr gibt es zwischen der Bundesliga und dem Swisspower Cup folgende "Kollisionen":

12./13.04.08 Bundesliga Münsingen/SPC Muttenz
24./25.05.08 Bundesliga Heubach/SPC Gränichen
06./07.09.09 Bundesliga ? (Ort noch offen)/SPC Finale Bern (HC-Kategorie)


----------



## Randy Andy (5. Oktober 2007)

Hat schon jemand den Termin für die DM in St. Märgen?

Randy


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Oktober 2007)

Sorry aber hab mal blöde Frage  

Welche Kategorie ist die denn HC-Kategorie


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Oktober 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Sorry aber hab mal blöde Frage
> 
> Welche Kategorie ist die denn HC-Kategorie



HC = Hors Kategorie

Bezeichnet ein/eine Rennen/Strecke mit hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad und ist nach Weltcuprennen und WM die höchste Kategorie im CC-Sport. So weit mir bekannt gibt es in Europa ganze 3 Veranstaltungen mit diesem Prädikat: das Bundesliga-Rennen in Heubach, der Swisspower Cup in Bern und das Roc D´Azur in Frankreich. Bei diesen Rennen werden auch massig Punkte für die Weltrangliste vergeben, deshalb sind dort auch immer internationale Spitzenfahrer am Start. Ist ähnlich wie bei den Bergwertungen bei der Tour de France. Berge der höchsten Kategorie haben ebenfalls den HC-Status.


----------



## luigi1989 (6. Oktober 2007)

weiß den jemand wo und wann die U23 DM stattfindet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (24. Oktober 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Termin für die DM in St. Märgen?
> 
> Randy



Am 20.07. ist eine DM. Welche steht leider nicht dabei.

Weiß jemand was "MTB Bundesliga - Bike Fun Festival Saalhausen" ist? Ist das der dritte Budesligalauf? Gehörte diese Jahr zum NRW-Cup

http://mtb.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=230&pgID_Veranstaltung=2


----------



## Milass (24. Oktober 2007)

Das würd ich auch gern mal wissen, wär ja geil wenns so wäre


----------



## Leinetiger (26. Oktober 2007)

dann wären wir doch wieder bei 5 läufen oder??

laut den rad-net kalender haben wir 
13. Apr. Münsingen
25. Mai. Heubach
13. Jul. Saalhausen
7. Sep.	NRW???
21. Sep. Bad Salzdetfurth


----------



## Milass (26. Oktober 2007)

dir käme das ja auch entgegen was


----------



## Leinetiger (27. Oktober 2007)

da hätte ich ja mal überhaupt nichts dagegen


----------



## Mad Maz (9. November 2007)

Jetzt ists offizell:

http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=15360&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Vor allem das fin ich geil:
*U23/B-Rennen als ÃbergangslÃ¶sung
Laut BDR-Sportdirektor Burckhard Bremer plant man 2009 die EinfÃ¼hrung einer U23-Serie. Um die Fahrer der Nachwuchskategorie, die gegen die Weltklasse in der Bundesliga meist auf verlorenem Posten stehen, im Ãbergang schon nÃ¤chste Saison besser aufzufangen, werden die von den Junioren aufrÃ¼ckenden U23-Fahrer â bis auf wenige, von Bundestrainer benannte Ausnahmen â der B-Klasse zugeordnet. Das B-Rennen wird im Zeitplan mit den Junioren getauscht, um damit auch die erhÃ¶hte Bedeutung auszudrÃ¼cken. Ãberdies wird die Fahrzeit des Rennens um 15 Minuten auf 75 Minuten erhÃ¶ht.*


----------



## Wave (9. November 2007)

Das nenne ich mal einen guten Schritt...Wobei die Ex-Junioren sicher nicht langsam sind und wir uns damit weiter hinten in der Liste suchen müssen.
Betrug die Renndauer nicht jetzt auch schon 75min?


----------



## jones (9. November 2007)

endlich mal kein start um 8!

guter schritt


----------



## Milass (9. November 2007)

wow fett, und sogar pünktlich, 2009 komm ich in die u23  Ja, eigentlich waren es 75min...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (9. November 2007)

Na ich hoffe, die "alten Säcke" dürfen auch später starten,
(sofern es die Kategorie geben wird). Dann bin ich sicher 
auch wieder mal am Start.

Thb


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2007)

Na toll, wenn die U23 Fahrer weg sind, gurk ich ja allein in der A-Klasse hinten rum....


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Januar 2008)

Hi Leuts,

kann mir eigentlich mal einer so ganz genau erklären wie das mit der Bundesliga abläuft. Das geht je jetzt irgendwie über 2 Tage mit "Vorrenen" oder so?
Sorry das ich so blöd fragen muss. Bin eigentlich Marathonbiker doch möchte ich dieses Jahr gern die Bundesliga mit in mein Programm aufnehmen.

Link mit gutem Text würde mich auch schon mal weiterbringen.

Danke euch Jungs und auch die Mädels


----------



## jones (27. Januar 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> kann mir eigentlich mal einer so ganz genau erklären wie das mit der Bundesliga abläuft. Das geht je jetzt irgendwie über 2 Tage mit "Vorrenen" oder so?
> Sorry das ich so blöd fragen muss. Bin eigentlich Marathonbiker doch möchte ich dieses Jahr gern die Bundesliga mit in mein Programm aufnehmen.
> ...



hier steht bischen was dazu:

cc-bundesliga

ansonsten kann man den zeitplänen und ausschreibungen auch bischen was entnehmen - zumindest zum zeitlichen ablauf.


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Januar 2008)

danke dir jones.

Doch was heißt jetzt hier 



> ca. 16.00 Uhr
> 
> R8
> Klasse: BL Sprint
> ...



Ausscheidungsrennen??? Kann man das jetzt wie beim 4-cross verstehen und man sich ins Finale kämpfen muss und was bringt es mir mich schon vor dem eigentlichem Rennen so fertig zu machen


----------



## phiro (27. Januar 2008)

diese Ausscheidungsrennen gibts bei einigen BL-Veranstaltern schon seit einigen Jahren, z.B. in St. Märgen oder Wetter, wurde damals vom Swisspower-Cup übernommen 
ist ne Art Short-Race über ne bestimmte Anzahl an Runden auf nem kurzen Rundkurs im Bereich des Start-Ziel-Areals des BL-Rennens, Streckenlänge so 1km ca.

sicherlich bringt es den normalen Lizenzlern wenig, da sie keinen Stich sehen gegen die Profis, aber denen bringt das viel ...
... ne Menge an Kohle (Zitat HP von Münsingen: BL Sprint 300/200/150/100/50/50/25/25), ne kurze knackige Vorbelastung für den Rennsonntag und soll wohl auch ein paar Punkte für die BL-Gesamtwertung geben
also für die Profis lohnt das sicher, fürs Publikum sowieso  
und bis Sonntag Nachmittag sind die auch locker wieder regeneriert 

gruß Phil 

P.S. auf deiner HP ist auch lange nix mehr passiert was 
P.P.S. ich glaube dieses Rennen ist auch nur für A-Fahrer gedacht, also mach dir da nicht weiter drüber Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Phil

erst mal danke für die Aufklärung  .

Und ja auf meiner Homepage ist echt lange nichts mehr passiert was daran liegt. Das ich im Oktober nach Mainz umgezogen bin (deshalb auch kein Start bei der Marathon DM) und ins Berufsleben startete. Dazu bin ich gerade am Überlegen ob ich Ihr nicht mal ein neues Design überziehe.
Aber jetzt in dieser Woche habe ich dann mal meinen ersten Urlaub (bin in Apolda) und werde mich mal dran setzten. So das bis nächste Woche Montag Abend was geschehen sein sollte.

Gruß Basti


----------



## phiro (28. Januar 2008)

@Meridaracer

na dann ist ja alles klar, dann mal viel Spaß beim umgestalten  

das mit Mainz hatte ich schon mitbekommen, hoffe es passt dort und dir gehts gut, viel Glück auf jedenfall und ne gute Saison 2008

bis demnächst ma wieder


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2008)

phiro schrieb:


> @Meridaracer
> 
> na dann ist ja alles klar, dann mal viel Spaß beim umgestalten
> 
> ...



Ach na ja mir gefällts hier ganz gut. Lässt sich super trainieren, zumindest auf der Straße. Mit MTB war ich bis jetzt nicht unterwegs da ich momentan keins habe. Und dir natürlich auch eine Erfolgreiche Saison. Bist du denn wieder bei der Bundesliga zu sehen oder wie sieht deine Rennsaison 2008 aus.


----------



## phiro (28. Januar 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ach na ja mir gefällts hier ganz gut. Lässt sich super trainieren, zumindest auf der Straße. Mit MTB war ich bis jetzt nicht unterwegs da ich momentan keins habe. Und dir natürlich auch eine Erfolgreiche Saison. Bist du denn wieder bei der Bundesliga zu sehen oder wie sieht deine Rennsaison 2008 aus.



Na dann hauts ja hin  

BL erstmal nicht, keine Ahnung ob überhaupt. Sonst zwar einiges geplant, aber ob das mit der Umsetzung klappt


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Januar 2008)

Drücke dir die Daumen das wird schon 
Ich muss erstmal wieder an nen MTB rankommen ansonsten wirds bei mir nix mit meiner so schön geplanten Saison


----------



## Wave (30. Januar 2008)

why not? Rennradl sollte doch zur Vorbereitung reichen, oder?


----------



## Meridaracer (30. Januar 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> why not? Rennradl sollte doch zur Vorbereitung reichen, oder?



Jo klar das schon aber für die Rennen und letzten Trainingswochen bräuchte ich schon nen MTB vor allem wenn ich MTB-Rennen fahren möchte oder


----------



## Wave (30. Januar 2008)

na ok, stimmt schon! MTB-Rennen oder MTB wäre denkbar schlecht...


----------



## keroson (8. März 2008)

nabend:
obwohl BL, mach ichs mal hier rein:
Wer von euch fährt den swisspowercup in buchs mit, bzw. wer ist ihn schonmal gefahren? Bezüglich Reifenwahl: eher Racing Ralph oder nobby nic bzw ein Combo. Für Matsch hab ich sowieso was im Gepäck? Ich weiß ist n bisschen früh, aber ich muss in den nächsten tagen sowieso nochmal zum Discounter, da könnt ich dann auch gleich noch n Satz nobbies auswiegen.


----------



## Meridaracer (9. März 2008)

Hi,

also ich kenne die Strecke jetzt überhaupt nicht.
Aber mal was Allgemeines zu deiner Frage.

Wenn du eh zum Discounter gehst dann nimm dir nen Satz Racing Ralph und einen Nobbi Nic (kein Satz) mit. Bin letztes Jahr auch überwiegend vorn mit NN und hinten mit RR gefahren. Bei trockenen Strecken hatte ich dann halt vorn auf RR gewechselt und bei Schlamm halt komplett auf Matschreifen. Nen kompletten NN-Satz fand ich nicht so sinnvoll da ich auch bei feuchten Bedingungen mit dem RR hinten ganz gut klar kam. Erst wenns Matschig wurde gabs Probleme doch dann konnte ich auch nur wenig später vorne den NN vergessen und hatte von daher dann immer komplett auf Matschreifen gewechselt.

Hatte ja letztes Jahr so nen kleines Sponsoring über nen Radladen von Schwalbe gehabt. Doch jetzt muss ich wohl bei meinen neuem Bike mit Continental fahren und da hab ich momentan gar kein richtigen Durchblick aber naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (9. März 2008)

den Satz racing ralph hab ich sowieso schon (ausgewogen 436 & 438 gr). Mit dem nobby hinten überleg ich mir noch, aber wenns leicht feucht ist, eigendlich das einizig fahrbare Kombi mMn (ich geh von Schwalbe Kombis aus, was anderes darf ich sowieso net fahren). Auch bei trockenen technisch schierigen cc-Strecken z.B. Heubach würd ich vorne auf jeden fall mit nem nobby fahren. rr vorne mach ich eigendlich nur bei marathons und extrem einfchen cc-STrecken drauf.


----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> den Satz racing ralph hab ich sowieso schon (ausgewogen *436 & 438 g*r). Mit dem nobby hinten überleg ich mir noch, aber wenns leicht feucht ist, eigendlich das einizig fahrbare Kombi mMn (ich geh von Schwalbe Kombis aus, was anderes darf ich sowieso net fahren). Auch bei trockenen technisch schierigen cc-Strecken z.B. Heubach würd ich vorne auf jeden fall mit nem nobby fahren. rr vorne mach ich eigendlich nur bei marathons und extrem einfchen cc-STrecken drauf.



2.1 er?

bei mir geht die cc saison wegen abi stress unter. mal sehen ob ich zumindest in der zweiten saison hälfte mitmische. bundesliga ist dieses jahr wohl nicht drin, aber mal sehen was der sommer bringt 


edit: ist dein bike denn endlich da?


----------



## Wave (9. März 2008)

wenn kann denn mal was zu den strecken in buchs und winterthur sagen?


----------



## Aison (9. März 2008)

Buchs: Harte lange Anstiege, Abfahrten teilweise über felsigen, spitzen Untergrund. (hab dort meinen ersten rahmen gekillt, hrhr). C1-Rennen

Winterthur: Härterster Anstieg den es gibt, oder so ^^ Ansonsten relativ flach und schnell. Einige tricky Passagen. Winterthur werde ich selber auch fahren, aber nur zum Training, am nächsten Tag gibts noch eins . C2-Rennen

Für Spinner kann ich noch SPC Bern empfehlen, ist ein HC Rennen  Es gibt nur 2-3 HC Rennen in Europa, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Ansonsten sind alle SPC Strecken absolute Weltklasse! Ich denke die Serie gehört zu den besten in Europa (sieht man auch am Starterfeld).

grüsse


----------



## Meridaracer (9. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> 2.1 er?
> 
> bei mir geht die cc saison wegen abi stress unter. mal sehen ob ich zumindest in der zweiten saison hälfte mitmische. bundesliga ist dieses jahr wohl nicht drin, aber mal sehen was der sommer bringt
> 
> ...



Meinst du jetzt mich wegen dem Bike


----------



## jones (9. März 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Buchs: Harte lange Anstiege, Abfahrten teilweise über felsigen, spitzen Untergrund. (hab dort meinen ersten rahmen gekillt, hrhr). C1-Rennen
> 
> Winterthur: Härterster Anstieg den es gibt, oder so ^^ Ansonsten relativ flach und schnell. Einige tricky Passagen. Winterthur werde ich selber auch fahren, aber nur zum Training, am nächsten Tag gibts noch eins . C2-Rennen
> 
> ...



überleg mir in buchs zu fahren.

wie ist der untergrund in den anstiegen? normaler waldboden, wiese, schotter...?

welche reifen würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt mich wegen dem Bike



nein ich mein keroson.


----------



## Meridaracer (9. März 2008)

ach so Sorry


----------



## Aison (9. März 2008)

jones schrieb:


> überleg mir in buchs zu fahren.
> 
> wie ist der untergrund in den anstiegen? normaler waldboden, wiese, schotter...?
> 
> welche reifen würdest du empfehlen?



alles....   asphalt, schotter, wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (9. März 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> alles....   asphalt, schotter, wald



 

sowas dacht ich mir schon.

kannst das vllt. auch noch bischen genauer sagen?

was würdest du persönlich dort fahren - bei trocken und bei regen?


----------



## Wave (9. März 2008)

ja, jones...los fahr! dann können wir uns beim überrundet werden zusammen tun 

wie kann ich eigentlich feststellen welche klasse ich da fahren muss? elite oder amateur/master?!


----------



## Aison (9. März 2008)

Elite dürfte bei euch der A Klasse entsprechen. Da die Schweizer Elite Biker aber in der Regel sehr gut sind und du dich bestimmt nicht 2x überrunden lassen willst von Absalon, Sauser, Vogel, etc.. (falls sie am Start sind), würde ich wohl eher Amateur/Masters empfehlen, was der B Klasse entspricht.

Was die Reifenwahl betrifft, da mach ich mir nicht so Gedanken drum, ich fahre jeweils das was ich krieg. Bei nassen verhältnissen bevorzuge ich allerdings Maxxis Medusa oder ähnliches. Bei Buchs würde ich einfach was stabiles nehmen ^^

Edit: U23 gibts keine spezielle Kategorie. Die fahren halt je nach Lizenz bei Elite oder Amateuren.

grüsse


----------



## jones (9. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> ja, jones...los fahr! dann können wir uns beim überrundet werden zusammen tun
> ...



das können wir gerne machen - werd das rennen - wenn ich denn fahre - als trainingsrennen fahren. hab noch paar tage trainingsrückstand aus der prüfungszeit 

@aison:
danke!
ich mach mir da sonst auch nicht groß gedanken, nur haben wir ne längere anreise und da möchte ich ungerne die unpassenden reifen dabei haben. wenn schon die form noch nicht passt, dann soll es nicht vollends daran scheitern


----------



## keroson (9. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> 2.1 er?
> 
> bei mir geht die cc saison wegen abi stress unter. mal sehen ob ich zumindest in der zweiten saison hälfte mitmische. bundesliga ist dieses jahr wohl nicht drin, aber mal sehen was der sommer bringt
> 
> ...



Abi hab ich in 3 Wochen auch... Nur mach ich mir da net so n Stress. N bisschen Mathe und viel Sport Theorie lernen, English kann ich, und Deutsch naja...
Bike solle (endlich) diese Woche kommen. Tuning Parts liegen schon bereit.
Racing Ralph sind 2.1 wobei meine mutter hat gestern gemeint, das die waage nicht genau geht und ein paar gramm zu viel anzeigt..




jones schrieb:


> das können wir gerne machen - werd das rennen - wenn ich denn fahre - als trainingsrennen fahren. hab noch paar tage trainingsrückstand aus der prüfungszeit
> 
> @aison:
> danke!
> ich mach mir da sonst auch nicht groß gedanken, nur haben wir ne längere anreise und da möchte ich ungerne die unpassenden reifen dabei haben. wenn schon die form noch nicht passt, dann soll es nicht vollends daran scheitern



Ich fahr das Rennen auch zu Traingszwecken, ist bei mir schon seit 20 Jahren so (erst Skilanglauf, jetzt MTb-cc) das dat erste Rennen der Saison gründlich in die Hose geht...

zu Reifen. 
Hab vorhin mal mein Race LRS (mit rr bestückt) eingebaut. Muss sagen, der neue rr hat vor allem hinten doch gut Grip, sobald der Untergrund ein bisschen fester ist, fährt er sich richtig gut. da war der alte rr noch ganz anderst...
Edit: trotzdem wars dann teilweise über Wurzel mit Schneematsch so glatt, dass ich mein ersten Hanstandübeschlag übern Lenker diese Saison hingelegt hab...

Ich werd vorne nobby und hinten ralle montieren, und zur Not am Abend vorher auch hinten noch ein nobby drauf machen..
BlackSharkMuds in 1.5 hab ich sowieso aufem Matsch LRS dabei


----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Abi hab ich in 3 Wochen auch... Nur mach ich mir da net so n Stress. N bisschen Mathe und viel Sport Theorie lernen, English kann ich, und Deutsch naja...



yeah. dann haben wir ja fast das gleiche abi. viel lernen musste ich auch nur für mathe und das ist um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (10. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> nabend:
> obwohl BL, mach ichs mal hier rein:
> Wer von euch fährt den swisspowercup in buchs mit, bzw. wer ist ihn schonmal gefahren? Bezüglich Reifenwahl: eher Racing Ralph oder nobby nic bzw ein Combo. Für Matsch hab ich sowieso was im Gepäck? Ich weiß ist n bisschen früh, aber ich muss in den nächsten tagen sowieso nochmal zum Discounter, da könnt ich dann auch gleich noch n Satz nobbies auswiegen.



Ich werde in Buchs voraussichtlich auch fahren. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das man als B-Fahrer nur das Amateur/Master-Rennen fahren darf. Reicht mir aber  vermutlich voll und ganz.  

Ist von euch jemand mit dem Teerschneider in Volkertshausen oder bei "Rund um Schönaich" am Start?


----------



## Milass (14. März 2008)

Sooooo ein monat noch, dann fließt wieder Blut in Münsingen.
War noch nie auf der Strecke, kann villeicht jemand mehr dazu sagen?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. März 2008)

Jungs mal ne Frage, Würde gerne mal einmal Rennluft schnuppern und da Buchs in meiner Umgebung liegt: Kann ich mich für ein Rennen anmelden?
Glaube Fitness ist genügend vorhanden, (spiele U-17 Handball, Leichtatletik und Bike seit ich klein binn) GUtes Material ist auch da bin 15 Jahre alt.

Mfg


----------



## racejo (15. März 2008)

du brauchst eine lizenz. gleich am anfang bundesliga ist vielleicht auch ein bisschen viel. am besten du suchst dir einen verein, der wird dich dann zu rennen mitnehmen. 

wenn du allgemein nur mal reinschnuppern willst, dann fahr am besten ein cc rennen wo es auch die hobby klasse gibt. bei bundesliga ist dies mMn nicht der fall.


----------



## Milass (15. März 2008)

ne bei der bundesliga gibts doch auch hobby klasse.


----------



## drivingghost (15. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Sooooo ein monat noch, dann fließt wieder Blut in Münsingen.
> War noch nie auf der Strecke, kann villeicht jemand mehr dazu sagen?
> 
> Gruß



Technisch einfache Strecke, keine üblen Anstiege drin, im Großen und Ganzen ein schönes Saisonganfangsrennen. 
Wenn man denn fit ist
und ich bin es nicht...


----------



## Milass (15. März 2008)

haha bin ich auch nicht  werde aber trotzdem dabei sein. was ist mit dir?
aber, soll nicht gerade dieser start gras hügel nicht ziemlich übel sein?


----------



## Peter88 (15. März 2008)

> Kann ich mich für ein Rennen anmelden?



Jep kannst du so machen.
so wie ich es verstanden habe brauchst du keine lizenz.
hier zum nachlesen


----------



## Wave (15. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> haha bin ich auch nicht  werde aber trotzdem dabei sein. was ist mit dir?
> aber, soll nicht gerade dieser start gras hügel nicht ziemlich übel sein?



wie du schon schreibst: es ist ein gras"hügel" oder auch grasabhang. Die 200m tun zwar schon ziemlich weh aber mehr als ein paar meter sind es halt nicht. Achja: falls es nass ist, muss man da eh hoch laufen...


----------



## xc-mtb (15. März 2008)

Haben sich ja schon viele für Münsingen angemeldet. Gibt es in der U23 eigentlich auch eine A und B Klasse?
Die Hälfte in der B-Klasse wäre ja U23 laut Anmeldung.
Wird lustig werden in Münsingen. Man müsste wohl jetzt nen Wetterfred für das Rennen aufmachen, bei den Wechseln die man dort bisher erlebt hat.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. März 2008)

hoffentlich pissts oder schneits in münsingen pünktlich zum BL-Wochenende mal wieder so richtig (ich sach nur "steilhang").....ansonsten ist die strecke nämlich total langweilig.


----------



## drivingghost (16. März 2008)

@milass: unfit weil es im Moment einige wichtigere Dinge als Radfahren gibt. Privat als auch beruflich. Daher gerade extrem unfit, sobald ein kleiner Hügel kommt. Und da reicht der olle Wiesenhang in Münsingen dreimal. 
Aber mitgefahren wird trotzdem.


----------



## Wave (18. März 2008)

kurz zum Swisspowercup: eben erreichte mich folgende Mail:

_"Guten Tag Marc
Besten Dank für die Anmeldung zum Swisspower Cup Rennen in Buchs vom 30.03.08 (Kat. Elite)!
Deine Anmeldung ist erfasst und wird nach dem nächsten update auf unserer Homepage (www.swisspowercup.ch) sichtbar sein.
Das Startgeld kann wie immer bei der Startnummernausgabe in CHF oder EUR bezahlt werden.
Ausländer (also alle Fahrer ohne SUI-Lizenz) starten in der Kategorie Elite da es nur dort UCI-Punkte gibt.
Ausnahme ist hier der erste Jahrgang (1989), diese können bei Amateure/Masters starten.
Freundliche Grüsse"_

na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch!!!  denke ich werde dieses WE unter der kategorie "lehrveranstaltung" abhaken (müssen). wen von euch sehe ich noch in buchs auf der jagd nach UCI-Punkten?


----------



## Der Yeti (18. März 2008)

Gratulation, Marc. Dann mach mal alle nass Du bist doch Hercules


----------



## Randy Andy (18. März 2008)

ich werd da sein allerdings hab ich ja das Privileg schon bei den Masters Starten zu dürfen, was aber bei den Schweizern und Österreichern eigentlich kein Privileg sondern eine Bestrafung ist denn die Jungs sind ganz schön Zäh!!!

Randy


----------



## Aison (18. März 2008)

dann mal viel Spass....

ich finde es jeweills praktisch, dass sie ausländer immer in die Elite schieben ^^ Zumindet bei den Marathons kann ich dann behaupten einen Stapel Elitefahrer geschlagen zu haben *lol*

grüsse


----------



## Der Yeti (19. März 2008)

Aber wer meldet sich auch freiwillig beim Swiss Cup an


----------



## Milass (19. März 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Aber wer meldet sich auch freiwillig beim Swiss Cup an



bin evt auch dabei, aber in die elite darf ich ja eh noch nich   oder eher


----------



## keroson (19. März 2008)

hmpf, kann mir mal einer sagen ob bei der Lizenznummer nach GER1989(Jahrgang) erst Monat oder erst Tag kommt? Ich wollt mich gerade für Buchs anmelden, hab aber die Lizenz nochnicht vom Verein bekommen, obwohl die schon da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (19. März 2008)

siehe hier


----------



## Mad Maz (20. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> kurz zum Swisspowercup: eben erreichte mich folgende Mail:
> 
> _"Guten Tag Marc
> Besten Dank für die Anmeldung zum Swisspower Cup Rennen in Buchs vom 30.03.08 (Kat. Elite)!
> ...



Ich hab mich per Mail ausdrücklich als Amateur gemeldet und steh so auch in der Startliste. Jones übrigends auch. Wenn du nicht das Eliterennen fahren willst würde ich mich einfach beim Veranstalter nochmal ummelden.


----------



## Der Yeti (20. März 2008)

Ins geheim möchte Marc aber sowieso bei den Elite-Fahrern antreten. Er gibt es nur nicht so gerne zu in der Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Aison (20. März 2008)

Zwischendurch ist das auch ganz schön lustig  Vorallem auf der Strasse, da kann man sich auch noch den einen oder anderen Satz zuwerfen.
Dieses We darf unsere Mannschaft u.a. auch gegen Continental Teams antreten. Da ist dann schmal machen und im Windschatten anhängen angesagt


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2008)

Wollt mal fragen ob von euch jemand in Münsingen den Sprint Cup mitfährt?
Überlege gerade ob ich mitfahre!


----------



## Meridaracer (20. März 2008)

Also wirklich sinn macht es eigentlich nicht.Auser du kannst mit den Pros mithalten. Denn die paar Punkte (für Gesamtwertung) die man da bekommen könnte bekommt man doch eh nicht. Aber eine schöne Vorbelastung ist es auf alle Fälle.

In Münsing werde ich trotzdem mitfahren (falls ich da hinfahre) und wenns spass macht auch bei den anderen ansonsten lass ich es sein und fahre nur die Hauptrennen am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2008)

jo ich denk ich werds mal probieren! mehr wie verlieren kann man ned^^

mfg


----------



## xc-mtb (21. März 2008)

Ist der Sprintcup nur für die A-Lizenz oder auch für die B-Inhaber?

CU

Matze


----------



## Meridaracer (21. März 2008)

Weiß auch nicht genau denke aber mal für alle.

Hab hier nachgeschaut und es steht leider nix drin.


----------



## keroson (21. März 2008)

Der Schweitzer Wetterdienst meldet ja zum Glück einigermassen annehmliches Wetter für den Sonntag, bis zu 10 Grad und chancen auf Sonne...


----------



## jones (21. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Der Schweitzer Wetterdienst meldet ja zum Glück einigermassen annehmliches Wetter für den Sonntag, bis zu 10 Grad und chancen auf Sonne...



solange es nur ansatzweise besser ist, als hier bei uns...

ist ja echt zum 

die prognose von dir sit übrigends für buchs ag - das rennen ist aber in buchs sg


----------



## Milass (23. März 2008)

Weiß eigentlich warum das Junioren Rennen solang geht? Letztes Jahr wurden fast 2h gefahren, dabei steht in der Ausschreibung das wir 75min fahren sollen...


----------



## Milass (23. März 2008)

Ok, jetzt erklär mir einer bitte das hier:

ca. 08.30Uhr	
R9
Junioren U19 90/91
Renndauer 90 Min.

ca. 10.15 Uhr
R10
Amateure B + U23, getrennte Wertung
Renndauer 75 Min.


----------



## jones (23. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt erklär mir einer bitte das hier:
> 
> ca. 08.30Uhr
> R9
> ...



ist doch bisher bei der bundesliga auch so gewesen...


----------



## Milass (23. März 2008)

und welchen hintergrund hat es, dass wir länger fahren müssen als ihr?


----------



## Meridaracer (23. März 2008)

Na weil wir (Amateur B & U23) doch schon gaaaaaaanz alte Säcke sind und nicht mehr die Kraft bzw. Ausdauer haben, liegt doch klar auf der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (23. März 2008)

rofl, das sind ja kurze rennzeiten...
Beim SwissPowerCup haben in der Regel die Fun Kategorien so 75min, die Junioren und Amateure bis 110min.


----------



## Wave (23. März 2008)

wieso kann ich mich bei Datasport nicht für das U23-Rennen anmelden. Oder muss ich A bzw B-Klasse wählen und werd auf Grund meines Alters automisch bei U23 zugeordnet?


----------



## Meridaracer (23. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> wieso kann ich mich bei Datasport nicht für das U23-Rennen anmelden. Oder muss ich A bzw B-Klasse wählen und werd auf Grund meines Alters automisch bei U23 zugeordnet?



Denke mal schon das du dann nach deinem Alter sortiert wirst. Denn als ich das erste mal und bisher einzige mal Bundesliga gefahren bin konnte ich auch nur die Lizenz wählen und nicht noch die Alterklasse


----------



## james_83 (25. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch vor in buchs zu fahren.

wer von euch wird dort auch starten?

die strecke scheint ja einen sehr steilen anstieg drin zu haben. weiß da jemand, wie da der untergrund ist?

grüße


----------



## Aison (25. März 2008)

@james du wirst das volle programm vorfinden


----------



## james_83 (27. März 2008)

hallo nochmal,

wer wird nun fahren?

resit ihr (zumindest die aus D) schon am samstag an?


----------



## keroson (27. März 2008)

ich fahr, amateure (bin noch der ganz junge Jahrgang), und übernachten tu ich auch, bin shcon am samstag Mittag da..


----------



## Milass (28. März 2008)

Wir werden auch Samstag Mittag anreisen, Lizenz ist auch endlich gekommen sodass ich jetzt nurnoch gesund werden muss.


----------



## Mad Maz (28. März 2008)

james_83 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auch vor in buchs zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich werde auch da sein. Die Strecke kenne ich auch nicht. Für alle die am Samstag kommen: Die Strecke kann nur bis 12:15 und dann wieder ab 18 uhr befahren werden. Die Schweizer sind da wohl sehr streng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (28. März 2008)

bin auch dort - im starterfeld eher hinten zu finde  

könnte ganz schön krass werden mit 100 junioren und 80 u23/amateuren


----------



## Milass (28. März 2008)

jones schrieb:


> bin auch dort - im starterfeld eher hinten zu finde
> 
> könnte ganz schön krass werden mit 100 junioren und 80 u23/amateuren



100 Junioren? Woher hast du denn diese Info? Gemeldet sind bisjetz nur ein paar dutzend


----------



## jones (28. März 2008)

aus der startliste?!?

so steht´s da zumindest


----------



## keroson (28. März 2008)

der eine Redet von Buchs, der andere von Münsingen^^


----------



## keroson (28. März 2008)

jones schrieb:


> bin auch dort - im starterfeld eher hinten zu finde



bei Amateuren?

wilkommen im CLub des letzten Drittels


----------



## Meridaracer (28. März 2008)

Will mich jetzt hier nicht unbeliebt machen aber ist das nicht ein Bundesliga-Thread???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (30. März 2008)

Und? Wie war der Abstecher in Schweizer Lande?


----------



## Wave (31. März 2008)

hab gewonnen!!! an erfahrung im elite-feld 

ne, war ganz ok. immerhin nicht überrundet und die abstände zu anderen deutschen "referenzfahrern" hielten sich auch in grenzen!


----------



## Milass (31. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> hab gewonnen!!! an erfahrung im elite-feld
> 
> ne, war ganz ok. immerhin nicht überrundet und die abstände zu anderen deutschen "referenzfahrern" hielten sich auch in grenzen!



nicht überrundet in der elite? nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Aison (31. März 2008)

grats  aber Buchs hat ja auch relativ lange Runden, wenn ich mich nicht täusche sogar die längste vom ganzen Cup


----------



## Milass (31. März 2008)

ja so um 17-20min hab ich gelesen, dennoch bei den tieren vorn....


----------



## Wave (31. März 2008)

machts nur schlecht...ist schon ok 

wäre mal cool noch n feedback von den anderen zu hören. war persönlich sehr angetan von der ganzen veranstaltung, strecke etc...

mal was anderes: es wurden ohne ende fotos gemacht. hat einer eine idee wo es die zu sehen gibt?


----------



## Milass (31. März 2008)

http://www.sf.tv/sfsport/index.php hier gibt es übrigens nen video bericht


----------



## hellrazor (31. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> mal was anderes: es wurden ohne ende fotos gemacht. hat einer eine idee wo es die zu sehen gibt?



Gute Leistung Marc, und vor allem sehr gute Teamergebnisse  

Fotos gib et z.b. hier: http://www.radsportphoto.de/


----------



## Aison (31. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> machts nur schlecht...ist schon ok
> 
> wäre mal cool noch n feedback von den anderen zu hören. war persönlich sehr angetan von der ganzen veranstaltung, strecke etc...
> 
> mal was anderes: es wurden ohne ende fotos gemacht. hat einer eine idee wo es die zu sehen gibt?



Ich wollte deine Leistung nicht kleinreden , ich wäre wahrscheinlich trotzdem überrundet worden  Aber die Relationen darf man schon erwähnen.
Was das Ambiente bei SPC angeht, das ist eigentlich normal so. Ist meistens ein guter und auch gut besuchter Anlass. Aber glaubs mir, Buchs war erst der Auftakt, es geht noch besser! Siehe SPC Bern, Gränichen oder Seon.

grüsse


----------



## james_83 (11. April 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich werde am sonntag in münsingen sein. allerdings nur als zuschauer. die strecke ist mir etwas zu heftig.

wer von euch wird dort fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2008)

ich! (Sprint wird lustig)


----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2008)

> die strecke ist mir etwas zu heftig.


 
gibt es ne technisch einfachere strecke als münsingen???? is mir nie aufgefallen....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. April 2008)

james_83 schrieb:


> ich werde am sonntag in münsingen sein. allerdings nur als zuschauer. die strecke ist mir etwas zu heftig.



Da habe ich jetzt aber auch Schwierigkeiten zu folgen. Fahr´ mal als Besucher zu einem Weltcuprennen, beispielsweise kommendes WE nach Houffalize. Dagegen ist Münsingen - mit Verlaub und allem Respekt vor dem Frühjahrsklassiker - wirklich eine relativ einfache Strecke.


----------



## Wave (12. April 2008)

schonmal dran gedacht dass es verschiedene leistungslevel gibt?

so; klamotten sind gepackt...auf nach münsingen


----------



## gtbiker (12. April 2008)

so sah es letztes Jahr dort aus.....




morgen werden die jungs aber hoffentlich ein langes trikot anziehen


----------



## racejo (13. April 2008)

Andy Eyring hats ja mal gerissen mit dem zweiten Platz beim Sprintcup. Respekt!

Wie ist der Sprintcup sonst so gelaufen?


Ps. Ich will auch wieder Rennen fahren


----------



## gtbiker (13. April 2008)

wenn jemand heute (Nur Sonntag!) im Münsingen gefahren ist und bilder von sich haben will: melden!
(PM mit startnummer, klasse und mail adresse an mich, dann schau ich mal)


----------



## drivingghost (14. April 2008)

und so sah es dieses jahr aus. hier schon recht gut abgetrocknet, beim herren-hauptrennen. 






danke für die fotos, gtbiker.


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2008)

ich fand den sprint super! auch für die zuschauer ist es glaub sehr interessant! bin leider in der quali nur 31. geworden mit 2 zehntel rückstand! aber bin auch schon den marathon gefahren weil ich am so leider eine konfirmation hatte wo ich nicht fehlen konnte! wie wars so beim rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2008)

kurschat auf dem weg zum sieg: (jaja, der fährt die äußere linie)


----------



## Meridaracer (14. April 2008)

Was ist denn das! Kurschat auf nem Hardtail das ist mal was neues. Unser Fully-King fährt nen Hardtail ich fasses nicht


----------



## 4l3x (14. April 2008)

weiss einer wo und wann ein bericht über münsingen übertragen wird?


----------



## Meridaracer (14. April 2008)

Guckst du hier


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2008)

.


----------



## 4l3x (14. April 2008)

hier nochmal ab 9:30 ganz kurzer bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-Racer (14. April 2008)

Nicht übel das Bike...aufgenommen vor dem Start in Münsingen.







interessant, die Reifen von Conti (SpeedKing). Die Schrift war tlw. "handgemalt".

viel Spass

M.


----------



## Milass (14. April 2008)

War echt cool, Strecke recht matschig aber das hat die technisch recht unanspruchsvolle strecke nochmal interessant gemacht 
Aber wie der Jose A. Hermida nach seinem Umwerfer defekt den Grashuegel im großen Kettenblatt fahren konnte....Krass einfach nur.


----------



## müsing (14. April 2008)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Nicht übel das Bike...aufgenommen vor dem Start in Münsingen.
> 
> interessant, die Reifen von Conti (SpeedKing). Die Schrift war tlw. "handgemalt".
> 
> ...



wieso der diese komische lenkerform fährt, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen. auch die rahmengröße finde ich komisch.

abba: hauptsache gewonnen

wo gibt es eigentlich fotos von dem rennen?


----------



## Thunderbird (14. April 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> wieso der diese komische lenkerform fährt, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen. auch die rahmengröße finde ich komisch.



Breiter Lenker = offene Atmung, wenig Steuerkräfte und überholen kann auch keiner. 
Ich habe auch erst ein All Mountain bike gebraucht, bis mir das klar wurde.

Kleiner Rahmen = wendig, leicht, steif & bequeme Sattelstütze (da lang).

Thb


----------



## crossmäxer (14. April 2008)

hi, bin u19 gefahren, im vergleich dazu war das A rennen fast ne autobahn, war aber trotzdem beeindruckend wie hermida und näf runtergeballert sind. in der früh war kaum die spur vom vordermann zu erkennen ..wer redet hier von linie *hehe*  
grüße ben


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2008)

wer sich in das "Konzept Kurschat" eindenkt, wird schnell erfahren was wirklich schnell macht.
(trainingsmethoden, intensität, trainingssteuerung, ergonomie, konflikt freizeit<->sportlerleben etc.)  
@crossmäxer: deine "linie" ist als bildserie zu dir unterwegs.


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2008)

wwwuuuuuaaahhhhh! tut bitte langsam mit euren bildanfragen, komme hier mächtig ins schwitzen......(bei über 1000 gemachten bildern)
p.s.: unvollständige PMs werden nicht beantwortet.


----------



## racejo (14. April 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> War echt cool, Strecke recht matschig aber das hat die technisch recht unanspruchsvolle strecke nochmal interessant gemacht
> Aber wie der Jose A. Hermida nach seinem Umwerfer defekt den Grashuegel im großen Kettenblatt fahren konnte....Krass einfach nur.



Ja wie. Doch mitgefahren?


----------



## müsing (15. April 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> wwwuuuuuaaahhhhh! tut bitte langsam mit euren bildanfragen, komme hier mächtig ins schwitzen......(bei über 1000 gemachten bildern)
> p.s.: unvollständige PMs werden nicht beantwortet.



lädst du deine fotos auch irgendwo hoch oder schickst du die nur auf anfrage zu?


----------



## Milass (15. April 2008)

Ne, aber so 3, 4 Runden hab ich auf der Strecke schon gedreht, wenn ich schon da war dachte ich fährste maln bisschen, und das mit einer bekannten Radfahrerin 
Wo sind denn die ganzen Fotos von den Fotographen mit den dicken Röhren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2008)

ne, fotos lad ich nirgends hoch. schicke nur auf anfrage zu.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Was ist denn das! Kurschat auf nem Hardtail das ist mal was neues. Unser Fully-King fährt nen Hardtail ich fasses nicht



Warum? Gerade Münsingen ist doch für den Hardtail-Einsatz ideal. Am kommenden Wochenende in Houffalize wird der Wolfman sicherlich wieder auf´s Fully umsteigen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. April 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> wieso der diese komische lenkerform fährt, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen. auch die rahmengröße finde ich komisch.
> 
> abba: hauptsache gewonnen



Tja, da kann man mal wieder sehen, dass es doch meistens nur darauf ankommt, wer auf dem Rad sitzt. Der Kurschat fährt einen seltsam nach vorne gedrehten und unheimlich breiten Rizerlenker, und dazu auch noch mit Ergongriffen. Da dreht sich so manch einem Vertreter der "Igitt, niemals ein Rizer und dann auch noch mit Lenkerhörnchen an einem Racebike"-Fraktion sicherlich der Magen rum. Ist in der Tat nicht unbedingt ein optischer Leckerbissen, aber scheinbar unheimlich effektiv für den Wolfman. Im Weltcup sieht man übrigens häufiger solche Steuerzentralen, insbesondere bei großgewachsenen Fahrern. Der Soukup vom Fuji-Racingteam fährt beispielsweise auch aus Überzeugung einen Rizer an seinem Hardtail.


----------



## jones (15. April 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...und dazu auch noch mit Ergongriffen...



könnte auch am sponsor liegen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. April 2008)

jones schrieb:


> könnte auch am sponsor liegen



Ach was!


----------



## Meridaracer (15. April 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Warum? Gerade Münsingen ist doch für den Hardtail-Einsatz ideal. Am kommenden Wochenende in Houffalize wird der Wolfman sicherlich wieder auf´s Fully umsteigen.



Klar ist Münsingen ne geile HT-Strecke doch er ist ja immer so davon überzeugt das Fullys das schnellste sind und er nie HT fahren würde ...

Mit dem Rizer das stimmt, mein Teamkollege fährt auch einen und ist ein Riese, keine Ahnung wie groß aber größer als ich (179 cm)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Klar ist Münsingen ne geile HT-Strecke doch er ist ja immer so davon überzeugt das Fullys das schnellste sind und er nie HT fahren würde ...
> 
> Mit dem Rizer das stimmt, mein Teamkollege fährt auch einen und ist ein Riese, keine Ahnung wie groß aber größer als ich (179 cm)



Keine Ahnung, aus welchen Quellen Du Dein Wissen beziehst, aber meinen Beobachtungen nach vor Ort bei zahlreichen Rennen fährt der Kurschat erst seit Mitte letzten Jahres (seit den Deutschen Meisterschaften) auf dem Rotwild-Fully für Topeak Ergon. Und zwischendurch, beispielsweise beim Bundesligarennen in St. Märgen (da war er schon Deutscher Meister), war er wieder auf seinem Hardtail unterwegs. Ich glaube eher, der macht es - wie alle anderen auch, die die Wahl haben - abhängig von den Streckenbedingungen, ob er HT oder Fully fährt. Die ersten Rennen der letzten Saison ist Kurschat allesamt auf einem Hardtail gefahren! Ich empfehle einen Blick auf die Website von Topeak Ergon und da auf Galerie klicken.


----------



## Meridaracer (15. April 2008)

Ich bilde mir ein es mal bei einem Interview der Bike oder so gelesen zu haben. Ist jetzt egal. Fakt ist der Kurschat weiß was er tut und soll in Belgien und dann bei Olympia zeigen das ers drauf hat und uns die Goldne nach Deutschland bringen.


----------



## racejo (15. April 2008)

Naja. Podest ja. Goldene wird super schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (16. April 2008)

Also ich würde lieber einen Fumic auf dem Podest sehen wollen (wenn sie denn nicht gesperrt werden)
Der Kurschart ist wir nicht nur wg. dem Rizer suspekt. Macht nebenbei ein nicht einfaches Studium+Praktikum und fährt noch die Voll-Profis in Grund und Boden (nicht immer, aber z.B. der erste SwisspowerCup 08).


----------



## Meridaracer (16. April 2008)

Na worauf willst du denn hinaus ....   *kanns mir denken*


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Also ich würde lieber einen Fumic auf dem Podest sehen wollen (wenn sie denn nicht gesperrt werden)
> Der Kurschart ist wir nicht nur wg. dem Rizer suspekt. Macht nebenbei ein nicht einfaches Studium+Praktikum und fährt noch die Voll-Profis in Grund und Boden (nicht immer, aber z.B. der erste SwisspowerCup 08).



Wie kann einem jemand wegen der Verwendung einer bestimmten Lenkerform suspekt sein? Insbesondere dann, wenn er mit dieser Lenkerform auch noch erfolgreich Rennen bestreitet. Die andere Andeutung, und die dann auch noch im Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen Fumic-Problematik zu bringen, ist meiner Ansicht nach schon eher als suspekt zu bezeichnen.


----------



## herr.gigs (16. April 2008)

Nööö, an Doping usw. habe ich überhaupt gar nicht gedacht!

Es verwundert mich nur, dass er mit seinen Praktiken (Rizer,Fully,kein Trainingslager übern Winter, sondern Pfälzer Wald,usw.) besser fährt, als der Rest, der ja auch versucht, im Training und Rennen alles richtig zu machen. Und letztes Jahr war er schon national dominierend und so zeichnet sich es im Momant auch wieder ab.
Das soll man ihm auch gönnen - keine Frage und Diskussion wert!

Mir erscheint es so, dass er irgendwas besser/anders macht (kein Doping!!!) als der Rest-aber was? Nur das wollte ich mal in den Raum werfen!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Es verwundert mich nur, dass er mit seinen Praktiken (Rizer,Fully,kein Trainingslager übern Winter, sondern Pfälzer Wald,usw.) besser fährt, als der Rest, der ja auch versucht, im Training und Rennen alles richtig zu machen. Und letztes Jahr war er schon national dominierend und so zeichnet sich es im Momant auch wieder ab.
> Das soll man ihm auch gönnen - keine Frage und Diskussion wert!



Hm, im Münsingen ist er doch Hardtail gefahren .... . Und wer den Pfälzer Wald kennt, der weiß, dass der es in sich haben kann. Ausserdem muss man jetzt erstmal die kommenden Wochenenden abwarten. Bei den Weltcups warten erstens ganz andere Strecken und zweitens einige Herrschaften, die sicherlich eher zu favorisieren sind.


----------



## racejo (16. April 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Nööö, an Doping usw. habe ich überhaupt gar nicht gedacht!
> 
> Es verwundert mich nur, dass er mit seinen Praktiken (Rizer,Fully,kein Trainingslager übern Winter, sondern Pfälzer Wald,usw.) besser fährt, als der Rest, der ja auch versucht, im Training und Rennen alles richtig zu machen. Und letztes Jahr war er schon national dominierend und so zeichnet sich es im Momant auch wieder ab.
> Das soll man ihm auch gönnen - keine Frage und Diskussion wert!
> ...



Deshalb gönnst du es den gehypten Fumics eher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (16. April 2008)

Die sind cool - keine Frage! Eher uncool bzw. unverständlich ihre Aktion mit den Where-abouts. Aber mein Gott, da warten wir mal ab, wie das Sportgericht entscheidet und blicken jetzt mal auf den Weltcup!


----------



## Meridaracer (16. April 2008)

Also ich kann die Fumic und Ihre Aktion mit dem Where-abouts nicht nachvollziehen. Ich meine die Pro´s haben sich den Misst eingebrockt wir "kleinen" Teams müssen auch drunter leiden da sollen die sich ma nicht so haben. So lange die Daten nicht an dritte weitergegeben werden könnten die mich auch Fragen wo wie wann ich bin, wenn ich damit helfe den Sport cleaner zu halten


----------



## racejo (16. April 2008)

Sicher sind die cool. Für den deutschen MTB Sport ist es wahrscheinlich sogar besser wenn die Marketing geilen, was ich ihnen nicht vorwerfe ( man muss j a geld verdienen), Fumics eine Medaille gewinnen.


----------



## herr.gigs (16. April 2008)

Deshalb meinte ich auch, dass mir ein Fumic auf dem Podest lieber wäre. Die repräsentieren den Sport einfach besser,wollen in die Öffentlichkeit und können somit vll. für den Sport mehr werben!
Vll. werden sie gesperrt und dann nehmen eben drei andere Deutsche teil.
Daher egal jetzt...!


----------



## müsing (16. April 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Macht nebenbei ein nicht einfaches Studium+Praktikum und fährt noch die Voll-Profis in Grund und Boden (nicht immer, aber z.B. der erste SwisspowerCup 08).



ich hab mal gehört, dass er pharmazie studiert. stimmt das?


----------



## racejo (16. April 2008)

Studieren nicht alle Leistungssportler Pharmazie?


----------



## gtbiker (16. April 2008)

so ein quatsch hier.
wenn einer nen dopingverdacht hat, kann er das ja gerne sagen, aber dauernd diese 2deutigen andeutungen......billig.
ises schwierig zu aktzeptieren, dass man anders (als übliche methoden) schnell sein kann?


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Du des war Sarkasmus, müsing wollte so etwas sicher hören


----------



## müsing (17. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Du des war Sarkasmus, müsing wollte so etwas sicher hören



nee, eigentlich nicht. außerdem hab ich das, oder so etwas ähnliches, schon öfter gehört. wie wir alle.

meine frage war ernst gemeint. pharmazie ist wirklich ein sehr anspruchsvolles studium. aber wer weiß von uns schon, wie der mann sein leben organisiert hat? ich nicht!


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/racing/kurschat.html?id=47&WYSESSID=vbhg62fqg2mhuhj2v4qjetir61

edit: 
Wäre es nicth eine alternative für die Riser Fahrer eine 100 mm Gabel zu fahren statt Riser zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (17. April 2008)

Coole Sache, wenn seine Homepage fertig ist. Vll. ergeben sich mir dann auch neue Erkenntnisse, was der Mann anders macht.
(Mit 3 Kindern steht er im Fahrerfeld auch mal ziemlich alleine da)


----------



## mete (17. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/racing/kurschat.html?id=47&WYSESSID=vbhg62fqg2mhuhj2v4qjetir61
> 
> edit:
> Wäre es nicth eine alternative für die Riser Fahrer eine 100 mm Gabel zu fahren statt Riser zu fahren.



Nö. Das bringt nebenbei ja auch ein trägeres Lenkverhalten.


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Jo. Stimmt auch wieder. 

Riser werd ich die Saison mal probieren.


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

also ich finde meine 110mm eigentlich gar nicht träge im lenkverhalten


----------



## mete (17. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> also ich finde meine 110mm eigentlich gar nicht träge im lenkverhalten



Dann bau mal 80mm ein . Außerdem ist das ja individuell verschieden/ Gewöhnungssache und konkret von Rahmen und Gabel abhängig.


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

jupp so ist es fahre ja ein Cannondale Taurin.

Ach ja Fumic-Brothers haben jetzt ne 3 Monatssperre 

Link


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Richtig so. Die Pappnasen.


----------



## herr.gigs (17. April 2008)

Tja, dass haben sie jetzt davon. Noch keine Rennen gefahren und schon 3 Monate gesperrt. Ergo, Olympia Quali dahin,Olympia dahin... ach sie wollen eine einstweilige Verfügung am Donnerstag erreichen um in Belgien zu starten.
Ich könnt heulen! Als Sponsor würde ich so ein Verhalten schon mal überhaupt nicht tollerieren.


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Als vernunftbegabter Mensch kann ich so ein Verhalten ebenfalls nicht tollerieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

Ich sach doch die Fumics haben nen klatsch weg.
Alle ziehen an einem Strang ohne das man was hört.
Oder zumindest machen die anderen nicht so ein Appel daraus wie die 2.
Sagte ja schon die Pros sind da selber schuld also sollen Sie jetzt für diesen Misst grade stehen und ob jetzt nun die Straßen oder MTB-Fahrer irgendwie mehr oder weniger schuld haben will ich gar nicht diskutieren. Wir haben alle zwei Räder, nen Sattel, Gabel, Schaltung, Bremsen und nen Rahmen unterm Arsch. Und wenn jetzt die Fumic denken Sie währen was besonderes dann Bitte schön, Sie haben es erreicht. Sie wurden gesperrt und dürfen sich die Olympiaquali anschauen ist doch einzigartig oder? Canyon & Co wird sich freuen.


----------



## keroson (22. April 2008)

Nochmal Nachtrag zum swisspowercup Buchs. Wer von euch (aus Deutschland!!) hat da von lpfotos Bilder zugeschickt bekommen. -->pm, das Zeug muss man (nach BGB) weder zurückschicken, noch bezahlen.


----------



## xc-mtb (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bin leider krank geworden und kann nicht nach Heubach! Das ist euch aber egal 

Hatte schon Zimmer für drei Personen. Die sind jetzt frei. Telefonnummer gebe ich gerne weiter per PM.

Drücke allen die Daumen. 

Gruß

Matze


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2008)

wer ist noch am start in heubach? weiß jemand wie die sprint strecke dort verläuft? kann ja eigentlich nur den berg rauf oder? sonst wüsste ich ned wo die lang soll!
lg


----------



## keroson (23. Mai 2008)

Ich, bin mal gespannt wies läuft, weil so langsam komm ich in die Gänge. Nur hintenraus fehlts noch n bisschen


----------



## scottler (23. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wer ist noch am start in heubach? weiß jemand wie die sprint strecke dort verläuft? kann ja eigentlich nur den berg rauf oder? sonst wüsste ich ned wo die lang soll!
> lg



ich denke mal, dass der Sprint auf der Hobbystrecke ausgetragen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2008)

hoffentlich gehts ned so weit hoch! will diesesmal wenigstens die quali schaffen! In Münsingen leider um 2 zehntel verpasst! Hatte aber auch schon den Marathon intus...


----------



## cruiser007 (23. Mai 2008)

n´abend

also so viel ich weiß
geht die sprintstrecke den halben berg hoch, also ne verkürzte runde,
und dann wieder runter.
Im internet findet man leider gar nichts.

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2008)

ach shit wieder nur 31. *grr


----------



## drivingghost (26. Mai 2008)

so, heubach vorbei. 
lief nicht sonderlich gut, war im b- rennen eine schlammschlacht. 

a-rennen: dieser fahrer bitte bei mir melden, hab noch zwei weitere fotos. 
email: drivingghost at gmx.de


----------



## CSB (26. Mai 2008)

hab mir gestern das A-Rennen angeschaut und war begeistert!
Excellentes Fahrerfeld, fiese Anstiege und noch fiesere Abfahrten.

Sind alle XC Strecken so technisch wie Heubach?

Ich bin immer nur Langstrecke gefahren aber nach gestern juckts mich schon irgendwie mal ein bissl XC zu fahren


----------



## Wave (26. Mai 2008)

ja, hier! der typ, der so doof guckt, bin ich 

danke schonmal


----------



## keroson (26. Mai 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> hab mir gestern das A-Rennen angeschaut und war begeistert!
> Excellentes Fahrerfeld, fiese Anstiege und noch fiesere Abfahrten.
> 
> Sind alle XC Strecken so technisch wie Heubach?
> ...



MAn kann Lamgstrecken und XC Strecken nicht vergleichen. 
Theoretisch sollten die meisten XC Strecken mehr oder weniger so technisch wie Heubach sein, jedoch sieht das in der Praxis ganz anderst aus, weil so eine Strecke auch jede Menge Arbeit benötigt. Da reicht es nicht, wenn man in der Woche vor dem Wettkampf mal anfängt, n bisschen das Unterholz aufzuräumen und die STrecke n bisschen abzusperren. Wir richten z.B als Verein 29.06 ein xc-Rennen aus (klick mich) und waren jetzt schon ein paar mal am Buddeln und Bauen um die STrecke vom letzten Jahr um einen (richtig flowigen   ) Downhill zu erweitern und die ein und andere Stelle zu verfeinern. Nur die Stunden die man da reinsteckt darf man einfach nicht rechnen (gut zugegeben, das Ding wir auch entsprechen zu Traingszwecken benützt).
Es gibt jedoch aber auch andere XC Rennen, wo sich die Vorarbeit auf absperren und n bisschen Mähen beschränkt.

@dribinghost: In Heubach, bin ich gleich nach 50 meter im ersten Anstieg an dir vorbei, du hast so ein "markantes" Gesicht 
Ich hab noch ein Bild von dir in Münsingen, ich geh mal suchen


----------



## drivingghost (26. Mai 2008)

keroson schrieb:
			
		

> @drivinghost: In Heubach, bin ich gleich nach 50 meter im ersten Anstieg an dir vorbei, du hast so ein "markantes" Gesicht
> Ich hab noch ein Bild von dir in Münsingen, ich geh mal suchen



Hättest ja mal hallo sagen können, Wave konnte auch während des Rennens seinen Wunsch äußern, dass ich sein Foto hier einstellen soll. Der ist vermutlich nicht Anschlag gefahren 

Foto von Münsingen wäre toll. 

"Markantes" Gesicht. Was haben die " " zu bedeuten? Muss ich mir Gedanken um mein Aussehen machen?


----------



## keroson (26. Mai 2008)

Mach ich dann nächstes mal, wenns von der Luft her geht 
Markantes Gesicht war mehr auf die helle Behaarung bezogen, soviel Fahrer mit so hellem Haar gibts in der B.Klasse glaub ich nicht. Sorgen würd ich mir dehalb nicht machen, aber dafür gibts ja neuerdings die Mädels im Forum, die sowas besser beurteilen können 

Ich hab grad mal die Bilder von Münsingen durchgeschaut, leider war bei dir grad der Himmel zu dunkel, ich hab eine Serie geschossen (--> schneiden (10Mp) und nachbearbeiten), wenn du sie trotzdem  haben willst, mail ich sie dir gern.






Edit sagt: HAb noch Bilder (Münsingen) von Nr: 125, 182, 208 (the eggman), 184, 120, 181, 159, 213, 211 und 193


----------



## drivingghost (26. Mai 2008)

Klar möchte ich die Fotos. Danke. 

Übrigens eine gute Idee, die Startnummern hier auszuschreiben. Werde ich am Wochenende auch mal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (26. Mai 2008)

hab dich auch gesichtet! war auch nicht schwer . nur leider wurden die bilder in der abfahrt nix. vllt hat ja jemand bilder von der u19 gemacht?


----------



## Wave (27. Mai 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Hättest ja mal hallo sagen können, Wave konnte auch während des Rennens seinen Wunsch äußern, dass ich sein Foto hier einstellen soll. Der ist vermutlich nicht Anschlag gefahren



lag wohl eher daran dass ich wusste dass ich noch 6 oder 7 mal den berg rauf musste und nicht alle körner am anfang verschießen wollte...


----------



## 328 (27. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ach shit wieder nur 31. *grr



Ich finde das mit dieser 80% Regel bei so einem "überschaubaren" 
Starterfeld (nochdazu mit mit elek. Chips) für ziemlich beschi**en.

Nur wegen wenigen Sekunden bin ich am 30 Platz rausgenommen 
worden - und das offiziell nach 4 Runden. Obwohl ich 5 Runden
gefahren bin noch genügend Power für die letzten 3 Runden gahabt
hätte. (wo ich vielleicht noch ein paar Plätze gutmachen hätte können)
  

*grummel*


----------



## 328 (28. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand von hier Fotos beim A_Rennen gemacht ?


----------



## drivingghost (28. Mai 2008)

328 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von hier Fotos beim A_Rennen gemacht ?



Ja


----------



## 328 (29. Mai 2008)

Hast du welche von 64, 62 ?


----------



## drivingghost (30. Mai 2008)

bitteschön


----------



## drivingghost (30. Mai 2008)

um die ganzen startnummern herauszuschreiben, bin ich zu faul. 
so ziemlich alle bilder von heubach gibt es in der galerie von 
www.tv-radsport.de
wer bilder haben möchte, meldet sich bei mir mit angabe der gewünschten bilder. 
email steht in post 721


----------



## 328 (31. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank !  

Hab noch ein paar Fotos gefunden und gleich
runterkopiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (16. Juli 2008)

kennt ihr vllt seiten der fotografen, die an der strecke standen? waren wieder ziemlich viele so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, oder?


----------



## Peter88 (16. Juli 2008)

Der Thomas Sommer hat ein paar nette Bilder gemacht. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

Und die leute um Team Berg Germany ( Berg bikes ) waren auch Immer mit der Kamera unterwegs. Googel mal...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2008)

abend in die runde xD 
wie siehts bei euch nächste saison aus? 
ich werde auch mal ein par bundesliga rennen fahren 
wird dann auch meine erste "lizenz saison" 
lg DaViD


----------



## Meridaracer (26. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> abend in die runde xD
> wie siehts bei euch nächste saison aus?
> ich werde auch mal ein par bundesliga rennen fahren
> wird dann auch meine erste "lizenz saison"
> lg DaViD



Ah na dann schon mal viel spaß im Winter beim Vorbereiten und welche Klasse fährst du denn dann?

Ich spiele auch mit Gedanken eventuell mal alle Läufe in meine Saisonplanung mit einzubauen.


----------



## keroson (26. September 2008)

Oh Mann, ich jetzt noch Singen MArathon DM und dann erstmal 5 Woche Pause. Dann können wir mal anfange über die nächste Saison zu reden. 
Meine Überlegung ist es ja, mal was auf dicke Beine zu machen, ein anständiges Sprinttraining zu machen (wie früher beim Langlauf Sprint) und dann mal schaun ob das nicht zu guten Plazierungen bei den Sprintrennen reicht.


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2008)

> Ah na dann schon mal viel spaß im Winter beim Vorbereiten und welche Klasse fährst du denn dann?
> 
> Ich spiele auch mit Gedanken eventuell mal alle Läufe in meine Saisonplanung mit einzubauen.



jo die vorbereitung kommt noch xD nächstenmonat bekomm cih erstmal ein trainingsplan .erstes jahr u19 


dann mal viel glück ;-) wenn ichs schaffe will ich auich alle fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöveBasti (15. November 2008)

ich möchte näöchstes jahr auch einige bundesliga läufe bzw. nachwuchssichtungen fahren wieviele hängt von der form ab


----------



## Peter88 (16. November 2008)

Weiß wer ob es nächstes jahr wirklich keine B klasse bei denn herrren geben wird?


----------



## Meridaracer (16. November 2008)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Weiß wer ob es nächstes jahr wirklich keine B klasse bei denn herrren geben wird?



Nein soll es nicht geben.


----------



## jones (16. November 2008)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Weiß wer ob es nächstes jahr wirklich keine B klasse bei denn herrren geben wird?



hier sind alle infos nachzulesen: rad-net.de


----------



## Meridaracer (16. November 2008)

Also ich konnte beim Neuantrag für die Lizenz 2009 in der U23 jedenfalls nicht mehr wählen ob A- oder B-Klasse.


----------



## jones (16. November 2008)

meiner meinung nach ist die regelung die b-klasse mit dem a-rennen zusammenzulegen völlig sinnfrei. klar, man bräuchte sonst nochmal ein rennen, aber ich hab da auch keine lust nach 4 runden rausgenommen zu werden...

man wird sehen


----------



## Meridaracer (16. November 2008)

So genau weiß ich das jetzt auch nicht wie die das geplant haben.
Habe aber Kontakt zu jemandem vom BDR vielleicht kann der mir/uns hier weiter helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Meridaracer (17. November 2008)

So Leuts ich habe dann mal die benannte Person angeschrieben und habe etwas in Erfahrung bringen können. Allerdings steht das noch *NICHT* zu 100% fest. 

Vermutlich sieht es so aus das die Elite B-Fahrer dann mit den Masters starten. Aber die U-23 wird dann nicht mehr geteilt sondern startet als eine Klasse und wohl auch in einem eigenem Rennen.

Wie gesagt so sieht es wohl aus. Denke es kommt noch der ein oder andere Bericht von Seiten des BDR, zumindest hoffe ich (und Ihr bestimmt auch) das mal.

Wie gesagt alles noch *NICHT* zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Thunderbird (17. November 2008)

Ich denk doch auch, dass die B-Fahrer zu den Masters kommen.
Sinn der Sache war ja vor allem, dass die A-Fahrer mehr Luft kriegen.

Freut mich eigentlich, dann wird's bei den Masters interessanter. 

Thb


----------



## hefra (18. November 2008)

Und wer steigt dann auf?

Die ersten 10 aus der U23 und die ersten 10 aus der Masters/B? 
Was wenn die von 10 der U23 schon 8 A-Klasse sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (18. November 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Und wer steigt dann auf?
> 
> Die ersten 10 aus der U23 und die ersten 10 aus der Masters/B?
> Was wenn die von 10 der U23 schon 8 A-Klasse sind?



Mmmh verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Also in der U23 gibt es keine A und B Klasse mehr. Und bei rad-net.de steht das die Fahrer die der U23 entwachsen dann in der Elite starten.


----------



## hefra (18. November 2008)

Meine Frage war so gemeint, dass ich wissen möchte wie man in die A-Klasse aufsteigen kann. Es sollten doch aus der u23 und aus der Elite-B Fahrer nachrücken können...

Wenn die U23 fahre in die Elite kommen heißt dann ja, dass jemand der das letze Jahr u23 fährt, im nächsten Jahr (also 2010) aufjedenfall Elite-B fahren muss? Das kann doch nicht sein, wenn ich mir überlege wie stark einige U23 Fahrer sind... Da wird es doch sicher eine Regelung geben, dass die starken U23 Fahrer nicht in der Elite-B rumfahren müssen.


----------



## racingforlife (18. November 2010)

Wer fährt 2011 Bundesliga?

Ich starte nur in Bad Salzdetfurth, oder das Regelwerk wird mal wieder geändert und A und B Klasse starten getrennt.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (21. November 2010)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Wer fährt 2011 Bundesliga?
> 
> Ich starte nur in Bad Salzdetfurth, oder das Regelwerk wird mal wieder geändert und A und B Klasse starten getrennt.




Falls die B-Fahrer getrennt starten, fahr ich Münsingen und evtl. Heubach. 
Mit den A-Fahrern zusammen, nein danke.


----------



## jones (22. November 2010)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> ...
> Mit den A-Fahrern zusammen, nein danke.


----------

